# [HD] Quante e quali partizioni e filesystem

## horace

ciao a tutti!

vorrei installare la gentoo sul mio pc desktop (P4 2,8Ghz e 512 Mb di ram) e volevo sapere la vostra opinione su come impostare il disco rigido da 80Gb.

avrei alcune domande:

-conviene fare le partizioni normali oppure provare la LVM2? quali vantaggi e quali svantaggi? è molto più difficile di un'installazione normale?

-assodato che un'unica partizione di root da 80Gb non è una grande idea, quante partizioni, quali e da quanti Gb fareste? ho letto in giro qualche esempio di 7-8 partizioni, ma non ho la minima idea di quanto spazio serva per ognuna..

-quale filesystem? sul portatile ho un'unica partizione in ReiserFS, ma volevo osare sperimentare qualcosa d'altro sul desktop...pensavo di provare XFS e magari il Resiser4 (anche se capito che è abbastanza sperimentale..non so se sia indicato per un newbie). cosa consigliate?

grazie a tutti per le eventuali risposte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Io ho preferito tutte partizioni ext3, magari piu' lente ma stabili (uso un athlon700 con 256mb di ram).

Comunque c'e' chi parla bene di reiser4, ma almeno alla home degli utenti farei rimanere ext3.

Se si sputtana root pazienza si formatta e reinstalla ma se si sputtana la home, ci sono i miei dati documenti ecc ecc ecc.

Per il resto mi sembra di aver visto piu' di qualche thread a proposito.

In sostanza :Cosa ci devi fare?

Senza questa risposta non vi sono valide risposte...  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

Io farei EXT2 per il boot e per tutte le altre ReiserFS.

Quante? Per me, ne basterebbero 3:  boot|swap|root (come da manuale). +1 per la /home

Poi dipende da quanto pervertito sei....  :Wink:   :Wink: Last edited by cagnaluia on Wed Jul 20, 2005 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

Il mio consiglio è sempre la stabilità e solidità del file-system. quindi 3 partizioni 

|ext3 10GB -> root| |swap 1Gb | |69Gb restanti ext3 o reiser3-4->home|

io consiglio tutte ext3 senza reiser (anke se ques'ultima è una partizione abbastanza veloce ma meno solida)

----------

## Kernel78

Diamine mica parliamo di mettere su un server, per un pc normale va benissimo reiser3 (io lo uso da un bel po' e non ho  mai avuto il minimo problema), sia per l'aumento prestazionela sia perchè con LVM si può aggiungere spazio a caldo e, fidatevi, è troppo una figa: disk full, ok, aggiungo 5 GB per la compilazione di OOo e una volta finita li tolgo e li aggiungo a home per scaricare il dvd di knoppix, una volta masterizzato li rimetto liberi in attesa di vedere dove possono servirmi di nuovo  :Cool: 

Tanto reiser3 non è così instabile (in anni è l'unico componente che non mi abbia mai dato nemmeno un problema) e cmq i backup li consiglio sempre e cmq  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

d'accordissimo con le quattro partizioni

non sono dello stesso parere per il file system.

Reiser si è preso la libertà di fare qualche azzardo nello sviluppo dei suoi file system. in sostanza la velocità l'ha guadagnata sacrificando un po' il discorso della sicurezza, e soprattutto la paghi con un impatto sul processore superiore a qualsiasi altro file system.

sicuramente è fuori discussione se hai una macchina limitata (ma non è il tuo caso).

con Reiser4 questi difetti si sono ingigantiti, e rappresentano dei problemi seri e grossi, tant'è vero che reiserFS non è una cosa vista di buon occhio nemmeno dai tre boss (Linus Torvalds, Alan Cox e Andrew Morton), che tra l'altro hanno avuto una pesante discussione con Hans Reiser, a questo proposito...

JFS è ottimo. ha attualmente il miglior sistema di journaling in assoluto, ma ha dei difetti di gestione degli errori, soprattutto se lo usi sulla partizione di root. non è nulla di grave, con quello non perderai mai i dati, ma è abbastanza una seccatura quando capita.

comunque, se non installi su un portatile, ma su un desktop (come nel tuo caso) il problema non si pone.

XFS è eccezionale. nelle ultime versioni del kernel (dalla 2.6.10) si è stabilizzato definitivamente, e non presenta più nessun rischio. è velocissimo e in quanto a sicurezza è ai livelli di JFS, solo ha dei requisiti in termini di memoria (RAM) abbastanza alti. tipo che con 512 MB lavori bene, con meno no.

se non hai requisiti particolari, comunque, ext3 va più che bene. è stabile, sicuro, e collaudatissimo.

con quello vai a colpo sicuro, e stai certo che non ti darà mai e poi mai una sola rogna. e poi chi l'ha detto che si deve per forza usare un file system esotico? è una moda scoppiata da poco. ext3 va più che bene

per ext2 il discorso è lo stesso di ext3, ma non hai il journal. in certi casi può essere davvero la scelta migliore (non avere il journal)

in ogni caso è scelta obbligata per /boot

NOTA: raga'... non iniziamo il solito flame, dai  :Wink: 

io ho messo nero su bianco quello che va e quello che non va, adesso però non infamatemi perché ho parlato male di reiser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

ti dico cos'ho io, ma non perché sappia quel che faccio, solo perché é la soluzione che mi si é rivelata piu' stabile... dopo blackout  :Wink: 

Ovvero: ext3 sulla boot (40Mb), e xfs su / e home. Con ext3 e reiserfs, purtroppo mi é capitato di perdere dati, nel senso che dopo blackout il sistema non é stato in grado di riparare automagicamente gl'errori (con ext3 ho dovuto smanacciare, ma qualcosa ho salvato, mentre con reiser, manco se pregavi...). Xfs, invece, al momento é l'unico fs che mi é sempre ripartito, anche dopo aver segnalato problemi...

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Xfs, invece, al momento é l'unico fs che mi é sempre ripartito, anche dopo aver segnalato problemi...

 

mitico. mandami una tua foto, per favore. così ti faccio una statua equestre  :Laughing: 

XFS power!

mi ero dimenticato una cosa: per quanto possa sembrare paradossale, poiché XFS era stato sviluppato per IRIX (versione di UNIX di SGI per workstation high-end), è quello che si comporta meglio dal punto di vista del risparmio energetico sui portatili. è l'unico che permette di variare dinamicamente TUTTI i partametri di funzionamento (e questa cosa non viene buona solo sui portatili, ma su tutti i sistemi in generale)

----------

## Kernel78

@k.gothmog

Figurati se mi metto a flammare con te  :Laughing: 

Sicuramente se lo dici tu mi fido, reiser3 non ha la stabilità di ext3 o di altri.

Il fatto è che durante gli anni in cui ho utilizzato reiser la mia macchina ha subito 4 spegnimenti brutali e il massimo che è capitato è stato l'alimentatore da cambiare ma reiser ha sempre retto. Magari sono fortunato, magari rientro in quel 0,01% di utenti che non ha mai avuto problemi ma ripeto che per me funziona a meraviglia e oltre alla maggiore velocità rispetto a ext3 ha la possibilità di aumentare a caldo un LVM cosa che con ext3 è impossibile (a quanto ne so io è l'unico a permetterlo, se mi sai dire altri fs che possano farlo li provo). Per ogni evenienza faccio un backup incrementale ogni settimana e uno totale ogni due mesi, non che mi siano mai serviti (tranne una volta che avevo piallato un file di configurazione) ma la paranoia non guasta mai.

Per quanto mi riguarda non lavorando su un server posso permettermi il lusso di un rischio controllato e usare reiser, fossi su un server in produzione farei anche io scelte più stabili e ridurrei l'azzardo  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per ext2 il discorso è lo stesso di ext3, ma non hai il journal. in certi casi può essere davvero la scelta migliore (non avere il journal)
> 
> in ogni caso è scelta obbligata per /boot
> 
> 

 

io ho una boot da 100Mb con reiserfs3

-perche' odio ext2 (in passato ho perso miriadi di dati a causa sua)

-perche di si! (alla fine la boot ospita solo le immagini), non tengo reiserfs li per

le prestazioni, (lol su 100MB cosa vuoi guadagnare?) 

solo perche' non mi ha mai tradito e mi sta simpatico!!

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTA: raga'... non iniziamo il solito flame, dai 
> 
> io ho messo nero su bianco quello che va e quello che non va, adesso però non infamatemi perché ho parlato male di reiser 

 

ma va la è la tua opinione che come ben sai è diversa dalla mia  :Smile:  ma è giusto cosi

e cmq hai ancora una volta ragione:

please non chiedete quale FS è migliore o simila, ci sono molti 3d/flame in merito

imho ok per domande del tipo "che partizionamento scegliere"

gli FS disponibili sono quelli li si conosce ormai (se nn li conoscete leggetevi i suddetti flame/3d)

[appello]

non alimentiamo l'ennesima guerra santa

[/appello]

----------

## horace

grazie a tutti per le risposte!

adesso andrò a cercare qualche 3d/flame sui file system! è che avendo già un sistema stabile sul portatile, per il fisso avrei voluto anche osare sperimentare, fermo restando che per la /home voglio sicurezza quasi assoluta  :Wink: 

per quanto riguarda il numero di partizioni, il vostro consiglio è quindi

boot 

root

home

swap

giusto?

quanto può essere conveniente una partizione separate per portage? si guadagna molto in velocità, per lo meno ad ogni emerge --search?

ci sarebbero altre cose che guadagnerebbero ad avere la loro propria partizione?

per chi mi ha parlato della LVM...l'installazione è più difficile rispetto ad una "tradizionale"?

----------

## Kernel78

 *horace wrote:*   

> per chi mi ha parlato della LVM...l'installazione è più difficile rispetto ad una "tradizionale"?

 

Non mi sembra particolarmente difficile (ma non sono sicuro di essere obbiettivo, avevo già ustao LVM da tempo), la guida è in italiano e spiega in stile gentoo  :Wink: 

Se sei interessato ti consiglio di documentarti un po', a partire dalla guida, prima di iniziare l'installazione.

Per es. la prima volta che ho utilizzato LVM ho scoperto che solo reiserfs3 (almeno all'epoca, adesso non saprei) aveva la possibilità di gestire i volumi "a caldo", ext3 e gli altri (sempre all'epoca del mio primo utilizzo LVM) ti obbligavano ad un riavvio per attivare i cambiamenti, situazione piuttosto noiosa, almeno per me.

----------

## randomaze

Il discorso é trito e ritrito, anche perché non esiste una "soluzione universale" ma le visioni sono molto soggettive, sia per quello che riguarda il numero di partizioni che la formattazione.

 *horace wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il numero di partizioni, il vostro consiglio è quindi
> 
> boot 
> 
> root
> ...

 

E' il mio schema "base", in più tengo anche portage/distfiles su un'altra partizione (comodità), e la /mnt/media e /mnt/backup sono normalmente montate in readonly (le monto ti rw solo per tempo necessario a operarci).

 *Quote:*   

> quanto può essere conveniente una partizione separate per portage? si guadagna molto in velocità, per lo meno ad ogni emerge --search?

 

Si mormora che portage su Reiser4 sia una scheggia. Probabilmente é vero ma non ho mai provato.

 *Quote:*   

> ci sarebbero altre cose che guadagnerebbero ad avere la loro propria partizione?

 

Come detto sopra, il discorso può essere lunghissimo.

Ad esempio dal punto di vista della sicurezza può essere conveniente avere /tmp e /var montate con noexec, /usr montata in readonly e, probabilmente il discorso potrebbe andare avanti per pagine e pagine del thread.

 *Quote:*   

> per chi mi ha parlato della LVM...l'installazione è più difficile rispetto ad una "tradizionale"?

 

Beh intanto puoi dare un occhiata alla guida  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

mods non sarebbe male fare un post con i riassunti "oggettivi" dei vari FS.

Lo farei volentieri io ma non ho testato alcuni FS in modo serio.

la mia esperienza: 

ext3 non velocissimo ma affidabilissimo (la mia scelta SEMPRE)

ext2 + veloce ma deboluccio in caso di shutdown bruschi

reiser3 - per mia PERSONALE esperienza dopo aver perso dati non ne ho mai + voluto sapere (anni fa pero'!)

reiser4 - indicato per velocita' e per occupazione di spazio - a mio avviso da non usare su dati importanti

XFS - poca esperienza non mi pronuncio

JFS - buono per file di grosse dimensioni. Lo reputo una buona scelta per /mnt/Movies  :Very Happy: 

chiaramente IMHO e soprattutto per la mia PERSONALE esperienza.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Su JFS c'era un thread iniziato se nn ricordo male da cerri a riguardo.

Su reiser beh ognuno ha la sua esperienza

Su XFS.. ma non era questo il FS di riferimento per /mnt/movies ?

----------

## bandreabis

In due anni, mai perso un solo byte con Reiserfs... sarò stato fortunato...

ext3 --> boot

reiserfs --> tutto il resto

una domanda però la faccio: quale fs consigliate per /var e per /usr  :Question: 

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mods non sarebbe male fare un post con i riassunti "oggettivi" dei vari FS.
> 
> Lo farei volentieri io ma non ho testato alcuni FS in modo serio.

 

Bella quella dei dati oggettivi  :Laughing: 

In ogni caso, se qualcuno vuole cimentarsi in tale riassunto come 2c posso dare alcuni link:

[DISCUSSIONE ] - filesystem

Partizionamento [FAQ]

Quale filesystem?

[CONF] Come creare una tabella delle partizioni efficiente?

Partizionamenti, LVM e xfs...

[risolto] lvm2-ho aggiunto dello spazio ma non è disponibile

E se passassimo tutti a JFS?

[REISERFS4] Reiser4 Filesystem Released

Stato supporto Reiser4

[OT] Anche XFS mi ha deluso [Risolto]

Dubbi tra ext3 journal e Reiser.

[SOLVED - RIUSCITO] Recuperare files cancellati con REISERFS

Ma possibile che non esista un filesystem compresso?

[HOWTO] Partizione crittata kernel 2.6.x usando dm_crypt.

Sorprendente quanti link vengono fuori scrivendo "reiserfs" o "xfs"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Filesystem    Type Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda2 reiserfs    7,7G  3,1G  4,6G  41% /

udev         tmpfs    505M  2,7M  503M   1% /dev

/dev/sda1      xfs     56G   30G   27G  52% /home

/dev/sda5 reiserfs    3,0G  1,7G  1,4G  56% /usr/portage

/dev/sda7 reiserfs    534M   36M  499M   7% /var/tmp

/dev/sda8      xfs    1,5G   22M  1,5G   2% /var/portage_tmp

none         tmpfs    505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm

c'è anche /dev/sda6 che non tengo montato e dove tengo i backup del sistema (e una cui copia sta in dvd)

/tmp è linkata in /var/tmp/tmp per cui tutte le directory temporanee stanno nella stessa partizione

nel make.conf ho PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/portage_tmp per mettere la directory dove portage compila dove pare a me

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> io ho una boot da 100Mb con reiserfs3
> 
> -perche' odio ext2 (in passato ho perso miriadi di dati a causa sua)
> 
> -perche di si! (alla fine la boot ospita solo le immagini)

 

ma veramente il motivo per cui io direi di usare ext2 sulla boot è estremamente stupido... ma molti non ci pensano.

se devi fare un recupero di emergenza, e hai bisogno di accedere alla boot, se è in ext2 o ext3 ce la fai con qualunque cosa, mentre con qualunque altro fs devi ricorrere al cd di boot, che potresti non avere sempre a disposizione.

è solo una questione di comodità

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io ho sempre tenuto su boot ext2 perchè, non è una partizione scritta così di frequente da richiedere journaling [ed inoltre risiedendo su una partizione a sè stante viene montata solo in caso di aggiornamento del kernel], perchè è un FS "semplice", diffuso e conosciuto e quindi dovrei riuscire a leggerlo ovunque, al limite anche da win con appositi tools.

----------

## akx

Scusate, ma sulla guida ufficiale è stato consigliato un reiserfs x il / se non fosse stabile non sarebbe stato consigliato no? Io ho un portattile e a volte mi "scordo" d'inserire la presa nella corrente quindi dopo circa 3 ore il pc mi si spegne e mi è successo anche durante qualche "emerge -av .....", al riavvio successivo però non ho avuto nessun problema ( fin ora ), anzi ... come non fosse successo niente.

La mia è una domanda non un'affermazione

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *akx wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma sulla guida ufficiale è stato consigliato un reiserfs x il /

 

non è un consiglio. è un esempio.

a ben pensarci, come ho detto nell'ultimo post, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che tu non debba usare ext3. solo che adesso va molto di moda avere ognuno il suo FS preferito  :Wink: 

prendiamo due esempi "neutrali":

RedHat che ha investito molto nella ricerca e fornisce dei kernel con patch che oserei definire "paradisiache" usa ext3 come default per tutte le sue distribuzioni, e se l'utente preferisce avventurarsi in esperimenti gli fornisce tutta una serie di strumenti dedicati. la scelta c'è, ma la via consigliata è ext3.

Debian, per quanto io la disprezzi devo riconoscere che ha fatto della stabilità un must, più che ogni altra distribuzione. anche in Debian il file system predefinito è ext3 (con woody e potato era addirittura ext2).

sarà forse un caso che la distribuzione più stabile e la più diffusa a livello commerciale abbiano optato per la via "conservativa"?

----------

## akx

beh non mi pare segnalata come esempio sai

```

L'impostazione raccomandata è composta di una partizione di avvio da 64 MB con ext2, una partizione di swap grande il doppio della memoria RAM, e il resto della partizione root (/) usando ReiserFS.

```

trovata qui   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## Cazzantonio

secondo me uno deve usare l'fs che preferisce a seconda degli usi....

reiserfs ----> fs veloce (forse il più veloce), ottimo per file di piccola e media dimensione (non ci crederete na non ho mai capito quando un file è "piccolo" o "medio"... in kilobyte quanto fa?) ma usa molta cpu per le operazioni

xfs -----------> fs buono per file di grossa dimensione, occupa poca cpu, è molto stabile

ext3 ---------> l'fs più stabile di tutti... ovviamente è anche il più lento  :Rolling Eyes: 

jfs ------------> non saprei... mi pare che ancora non sia così stabile pertanto non lo uso

In sintesi io uso xfs per le partizioni di storage, per le home e per tutte quelle in cui ci stanno dati che non necessitano della massima velocità di accesso ma richiedono una discreta stabilità....  lo uso anche per la partizione dove compila portage in modo da sprecare poca cpu per gli accessi al disco (tutta velocità guadagnata in compilazione). Uso reiserfs per quelle partizioni tipo /tmp, / ... ovvero tutte quelle dove stanno dei dati che, visto l'utilizzo frequente, traggono vantaggio da un fs molto veloce... pace se uso un po' di cpu per caricare i programmi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *akx wrote:*   

> beh non mi pare segnalata come esempio sai
> 
> ```
> 
> L'impostazione raccomandata è composta di una partizione di avvio da 64 MB con ext2, una partizione di swap grande il doppio della memoria RAM, e il resto della partizione root (/) usando ReiserFS.
> ...

 

manderò una protesta ufficiale  :Very Happy: 

è sbagliato dare questo tipo di informazioni  :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> manderò una protesta ufficiale 
> 
> è sbagliato dare questo tipo di informazioni 

 

Cerca di usare un tono moderato nella tua protesta o spaventi tutti e non sviluppano più gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   manderò una protesta ufficiale 
> 
> è sbagliato dare questo tipo di informazioni  
> 
> Cerca di usare un tono moderato nella tua protesta o spaventi tutti e non sviluppano più gentoo 

 

 :Sad: 

TU HAI DEI PREGIUDIZI VERSO DI ME  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   manderò una protesta ufficiale 
> 
> è sbagliato dare questo tipo di informazioni  
> 
> Cerca di usare un tono moderato nella tua protesta o spaventi tutti e non sviluppano più gentoo  
> ...

 

No, ho solo letto molti tuoi messaggi  :Razz: 

No, cosa fai ? lascia quell'accetta !!! No, stammi lontano !!! Argh ....

/suono_di_sangue_che_gocciola

Spero che non lte la prenda per la mia idiozia (lo spero veramente, altrimenti finisco male)  :Laughing: 

----------

## akx

beh sù via ragazzi poi ogniuno fà quel che vuole, la mia impressione è che Gentoo sia stato creato per incrementare fortemente le prestazioni della macchina in cui viene emerso (il solo fatto che venga compilato tutto dall'A alla Z per ottimizzare al massimo i "pacchetti" nè è una prova) quindi di conseguenza è stato raccomandato un FS che servisse a tale scopo, ora và da sè che su un Desktop si può correre anche qualche "rischio", rischio fino a un certo punto non fraintendetemi se si sà quel che si stà facendo è un rischio minimo, di perdita accidentale di dati, in un server aziendale magari non è un "rischio" accettabile e quindi si opterà per altre soluzione (ext2, ext3, etc). Poi ogniuno sceglie il livello di "rischio" che è disposto ad accettare quindi non ci vedo nulla di male a raccomandare un FS di questo tipo. Quel che sò è che per quanto mi riguarda sul mio portattile con Gentoo2005.0 suddiviso in:

```

/boot----->ext2

swap----->swap

/ --------->reiserfs

```

la velocità che percepisco è doppia rispetto a una distro come Ubuntu o FC3 con altri FS (apertura cartelle...file...navigazione in rete sembra istantanea), ma io ho un Notebook quindi, non che mi sia mai successo fin ora...corna in giù... , facendo un backup di tanto in tanto mi sento al sicuro da un'eventuale perdita di dati.

La mia è solamente un'opinione non mi fraintendete.

----------

## Kernel78

In linea di massima sono d'accordo con akx (tranne il motivo alla base della creazione di Gentoo, li dissento).

Tutta la scelta della sicurezza si basa su un gran numero di fattori:

1)non esiste il fs sicuro al 100%

2)se un fulmine ti entra dalla presa o hai un gruppo di continuità o rischi di perdere dei dati  :Wink: 

3)se si scatena un incendio è la macchina non è protetta rischi di perdere dei dati

3)se vieni colpito da un terremoto rischi di perdere dei dati

4)se vieni colpito da un attacco terroristico rischi di perdere dei dati

5)in ogni caso se non hai un backup rischi di perdere dei dati

e queste sono solo alcune considerazioni ... quante di queste vi coglierebbero impreparati ? direi la maggior parte (e per alcuni direi tutte). Esistono realtà lavorative dove si tengono in conto motli più fattori, l'11 settembre con il crollo delle torri gemelle si pensava che una società importante che aveva la sua sede in una torre avesse perso dati importatni a causa dell'attacco ma loro avevano fatto dei backup che erano conservati con tale sicurezza da resistere addirittura al crollo della torre in cui si trovavano.

Magari a qualcuno di voi interessa raggiungere tale livello di sicurezza contro la perdità di dati ma io mi ritengo soddisfatto da reiserfs/backup settimanali/gruppo di continuità (che devo ancora comprare ma ho già adocchiato).

Ovviamente nulla vi vieta di usare ext3 per una maggior sicurezza ma se volete far le cose per bene dovreste valutare tutte le possibili cause di perdita dati altrimenti è come mettere una porta blindata a casa vostra e lasciare la finestra del pian terreno sempre aperta, non è molto sicuro  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Xfs, invece, al momento é l'unico fs che mi é sempre ripartito, anche dopo aver segnalato problemi... 
> 
> mitico. mandami una tua foto, per favore. così ti faccio una statua equestre 
> 
> XFS power!

 

Beh, per la statua ci si po' attrezzare: o pigli la foto dell'avatar, oppure ti mando quella del curriculum, in giacca e cravatta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *akx wrote:*   

> la mia impressione è che Gentoo sia stato creato per incrementare fortemente le prestazioni della macchina in cui viene emerso

 

non sono d'accordo.

MA NEANCHE LONTANAMENTE.

sinceramente della velocità me ne frega poco e niente.

 - quello che è importante, soprattutto quando si hanno più sistemi da mantenere è la pulizia, e in questo Gentoo è il miglior GNU/Linux che abbia provato fino ad ora.

 - è importante che le configurazioni siano STANDARD. per quello che ho visto, i mantainers dei pacchetti non fanno altro che adattare l'installazione a portage; nulla di più. di certo non avviene come in debian in cui i pacchetti hanno nomi diversi rispetto al resto del mondo, e nei file di configurazione alcune voci spariscono o ne compaiono altre perché il mantainer ha deciso così. pazzesco. qui ho trovato software così come lo distribuisce lo sviluppatore, e così come lo trovi in altre distribuzioni Linux e non.

 - è importante che tutto l'insieme sia FLESSIBILE. il fatto di compilare tutto non mi da vantaggi tanto in velocità, quanto più nella possibilità di scegliere cosa compilare, che supporti includere nel software che sto compilando, e via dicendo. questo significa che sono finiti i tempi in cui bisogna bestemmiare in aramaico antico per far funzionare postfix senza supporto SASL solo perché il mantainer di Mandrake da deciso che SASL doveva essere sempre incluso. questo vuol dire anche abbattere i tempi di realizzazione di un sistema, tra l'altro.

 - è importante che mi venga offerta un'ampia possibilità di scelta, nel software che posso usare/installare (non come con Slackware) e che tutto questo sia ben accompagnato da documentazione fatta bene.

queste sono le cose realmente importanti. della velocità, se mancano queste, non te ne fai un'emerito c***o.

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *akx wrote:*   la mia impressione è che Gentoo sia stato creato per incrementare fortemente le prestazioni della macchina in cui viene emerso 
> 
> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> MA NEANCHE LONTANAMENTE.
> ...

 

Qui siamo d'accordo, come aveo anche già detto anche io non sono d'accordo su questo.

 *Quote:*   

> ... sono finiti i tempi in cui bisogna bestemmiare in aramaico antico ...

 

Non posso esimermi dal chiederti se esiste anche un aramaico moderno  :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

La mia esperienza con i filesystem è questa:

ext2: quello con cui mi sono trovato peggio.

ext3: sarà anche ultra stabile ma è lentissimo

reiserfs_3.6: be questo è il mio preferito, è molto veloce e da uno slancio generale al sistema. Qualcuno sostiene che è poco stabile, per la mia esperienza devo dire che queste persone si sbagliano. reiserfs è per me il miglior filesystem attualmente in circolazione, anche se anche lui ha dei difetti:

-consuma un po' piu di cpu. ( per me questo non è assolutamente un problema...)

-se il disco si danneggia fisicamente allora rischiate di perdere tutti i dati, ma solo se c'è una corruzione fisica! Uso reiserfs anche sul portatile e devo dire che anche se molte volte mi si spegne di colpo perche dimentico di attaccare la spina (per scelta ho deciso di disabilitare lo shutdown automatico a batteria quasi scarica, perche anche gli ultimi 10 minuti di autonomia me li voglio godere e sarò io a decidere quando dare l'halt) i dati rimangono intatti. Una volta ero stravaccato sul letto col portatile sulla pancia, be muovendolo un po' la cintura ha premuto il pulsante della batteria facendola sbalzare fuori, il portatile si è spento di colpo, ma anche quella volta dati persi 0.

reiserfs_4: be il filesystem piu veloce. sui benchmark forse non sempre ma vi assicuro io che se mettete tutto un sistema su con reiser4 ve ne accorgete della sua velocità altroche se ve ne accorgete!! Poi è ovvio che non potete pretendere che questo filesystem funzioni bene se usate kernel non aggiornatissimi, per attitudine cerco di usare sempre kernel nuovi e con reiser4 mi sono trovato sempre bene, anche se il reserfs_3.6 per me rimane il migliore per la sua stabilità. Poi ce da precisare che quando compilate un kernel reiser4 dovete stare attenti perche è molto delicato e schizzinoso: ci sono alcune cose che non gli piacciono ma le tollera altre invece che non tollera affatto (vedi 4k di stacks invece di 8 )...sinceramente ora non ricordo  bene cosa non gli piace, ma forse con le ultime release del kernel e della patch se selezionate reiser4, va aggiusta lui il sistema(nel senso vi seleziona/deseleziona le cose giuste)...

reiserfs_3.5*: be questo non lo prendo neanche in considerazione... li era ancora sperimentale (se mi ricordo bene).

----------

## akx

Allora ok mi correggo forse mi sono espresso male, provabilmente in questi giorni ho un po' troppa sonno quindi perdonatemi se non mi esprimo benissimo a volte. Si la mia impressione è che Gentoo sia stato creato ---anche--- per avere un sostanziale incremento delle prestationi, ma per prestazioni non intendo solo velocità di esecuzione, il fatto è che questo pregio balza subito all'attenzione dell'utilizzatore che arriva a Gentoo da altre distro o dal B.G.O.S....spero di essermi espresso in maniera più comprensibile

----------

## Kernel78

 *akx wrote:*   

> Allora ok mi correggo forse mi sono espresso male, provabilmente in questi giorni ho un po' troppa sonno quindi perdonatemi se non mi esprimo benissimo a volte.
> 
> 

 

Prima ti eri espresso bene, semplicemente avevi espresso un'alto concetto  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si la mia impressione è che Gentoo sia stato creato ---anche--- per avere un sostanziale incremento delle prestationi, ma per prestazioni non intendo solo velocità di esecuzione, il fatto è che questo pregio balza subito all'attenzione dell'utilizzatore che arriva a Gentoo da altre distro o dal B.G.O.S....spero di essermi espresso in maniera più comprensibile

 

Premetto che tu sei libero di avere e coltivare tutte le impressioni che vuoi ma se avessi dato un'occhiata al contratto sociale capiresti il vero motivo per cui è stata creata Gentoo e posso darti un piccolo suggerimento *Quote:*   

> So, I created Gentoo Linux, and designed Portage to be a more perfect tool than what had existed before it. To do this, I made it very flexible in allowing me to do what I wanted to do, and also tried to make it flexible to allow others to do what I thought they might want to do.

  l'aumento di prestazioni è solo una delle possibili scelte.

----------

## SilverXXX

Se ci tieni alla durata della batteria usa ext3, che è molto più leggero di reiser3 (non so il 4, ma ho dubbi che sia più leggero sulla cpu visto l'ultra-struttura che usa); poi magari con i laptop-mode-tools guadagni ancora. Per il resto ~x86 A MANETTA   :Twisted Evil:  sono anch'io utente unstable  :Very Happy: . Solo lascia perdere gcc 4, tanto i guadagni prestazionali ci saranno col 4.1

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Se ci tieni alla durata della batteria usa ext3, che è molto più leggero di reiser3 (non so il 4, ma ho dubbi che sia più leggero sulla cpu visto l'ultra-struttura che usa); poi magari con i laptop-mode-tools guadagni ancora. Per il resto ~x86 A MANETTA   sono anch'io utente unstable . Solo lascia perdere gcc 4, tanto i guadagni prestazionali ci saranno col 4.1

 

A breve verra' fatto tutto, come prevedevo il disco ha tirato le cuoia.. stasera tiro fuori dal garage i vari imballaggi e lunedi' lo mando..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Io farei un pensierino anche sul XFS, certo no è veloce come reiser4 ma comunque è moolto piu sicuro. Io ci farei un pensierino.
> 
> P.s. comunque non avere paura di usare reiser4 io l'ho usato parecchio un po' di tempo fa e devo dire che corre...

 

concordo su XFS.

come al solito aberro ReiserFS. ho per le mani il Documento Definitivo che dimostra che ReiserFS è una grandissima minchiata, oppure un mezzo sicurissimo per perdere dati, a seconda dei punti di vista.

avevo intenzione di leggermelo per bene e poi fare un post, ma il tempo è tiranno

se qualcuno avesse fretta... http://www.cs.wisc.edu/adsl/Publications/iron-sosp05.pdf

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche io usavo xfs... poi mi sono accorto del suo grandissimo problema...

Se per puro caso salta la luce (oppure sei costretto a resettare per un kernel panick) perdi tutti i file aperti in quel momento...

dopo aversi perso troppa roba ho deciso di passare ad ext3

----------

## federico

Ho capito che nessun file system va bene a sto punto ...  :Sad:  Non so neanche io che scegliere...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se per puro caso salta la luce (oppure sei costretto a resettare per un kernel panick) perdi tutti i file aperti in quel momento...

 

mi sembra un po' estremistica, 'sta cosa.

dovresti perdere solo le modifiche fatte dall'ultimo commit dei soli file aperti, non l'intero file. sarebbe follia (eppure mi risulta che è quello che in certe condizioni capita con ReiserFS 4).

comunque è vero che l'unica certezza è che se poni la stabilità davanti a tutto le uniche possibilità che hai sono ext2 e ext3

----------

## federico

[quote="k.gothmog"] *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> comunque è vero che l'unica certezza è che se poni la stabilità davanti a tutto le uniche possibilità che hai sono ext2 e ext3

 

Solo che mi sento un po' vecchio ad utilizzare nel 2005 quei fs li quando gli altri hanno una struttura migliore...

Ho il sentore che rimarro' con reiserfs3 che utiizzo da sempre a questo punto, o forse con xfs che mio fratello utilizza da sempre, visto che comunque non e' un fatto del tutto vero che ext2 e 3 sono infalibili, forse e' il caso di mettere in conto che la fallibilita' esiste e mirare all'ottimizzazione

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Solo che mi sento un po' vecchio ad utilizzare nel 2005 quei fs li quando gli altri hanno una struttura migliore...
> 
> Ho il sentore che rimarro' con reiserfs3 che utiizzo da sempre a questo punto, o forse con xfs che mio fratello utilizza da sempre, visto che comunque non e' un fatto del tutto vero che ext2 e 3 sono infalibili, forse e' il caso di mettere in conto che la fallibilita' esiste e mirare all'ottimizzazione

 

io credo che tu stia guardando la cosa da un punto di vista completamente sbagliato.

quello dell'IT è un mercato, come tutti sanno, in cui le cose sono vecchie nel giro di mesi. da questo punto di vista è vero che ext2/3 hanno un'età che è praticamente un'era geologica, ma vuole anche dire che tutto quelloc he c'era da trovarem che non andava, è già stato trovato.

con questo non voglio dire che ext2/3 sono infallibili: voglio dire che sono certamente più stabili e meglio integrati nel sistema rispetto a qualunquue altro file system, e sfido chiunque a confutare questa dichiarazione. questo mi porta ad avere, generalmente un file system più stabile di un altro, poi è ovvio che non per tutti e non in tutti i contesti la stabilità è il primo requisito.

e poi... scusa se mi permetto di infierire, mi fai un discorso del genere sull'età e poi usi come sistema un clone di UNIX? UNIX ha ormai passato i 30 anni  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Il fatto che ext2 e 3 siano buoni filesystem sotto il punto di vista della stabilita' e' una cosa condivisa da tutti proprio per i motivi che hai citato. Questo tuttavia non significa che gli altri fs non siano altrettanto adeguati, dovremmo avere un accurtato calcolo delle probabilita' per discuterne numeri alla mano ma secondo la mia esperienza molte macchine con le quali ho lavorato che utilizzano reiserfs3 ad esempio non hanno mai avuto problemi col fs a meno di dischi rotti fisicamente in quache modo. Ho avuto occasione di verificare che con supporti hardware decadenti ext3 e 2 hanno salvato ancora qualche dato, ma stiamo parlando di situazioni abbastanza estreme.

Vorrei cercare di capire se c'e' qualche sistema di filesystem che possa offrire un'adeguato sistema di gestione dei file (store, accesso, e via dicendo) piu' performante di quello di ext3, che per contro e' notoriamente un legno rispetto ai filesystem di nuova concezione. Adeguato significa anche che abbia un onesto rapporto tra gestione e probabilita' di fallire, perche' ai due estremi abbiamo fs opposti, o molto robusti e molto "lenti" oppure molto veloci e molto poco robusti.

Per quello che riguarda unix, noi tutti stiamo usando linux, che per l'appunto non e' unix, e il kernel che probabilmente stiamo quasi tutti usando ora e' stato pesantemente riscritto sotto ogni punto di vista, e non e' certo un sistema di 30 anni fa. Non mi pareva un grande paragone, perche' in questo caso dovresti utilizzare una debian stabile e non gentoo, tanto per dirne una.

----------

## lavish

L'argomento fs è stato trattato più e più volte. Se volete continuare, faccio un merge della discussione portata avanti fino a qui su uno di questi 2 threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=361649

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=201624

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> L'argomento fs è stato trattato più e più volte. Se volete continuare, faccio un merge della discussione portata avanti fino a qui su uno di questi 2 threads:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=361649
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=201624

 

Col primo dei due, che mi sembra il piu' completo

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   [...]Se volete continuare, faccio un merge della discussione portata avanti fino a qui su uno di questi 2 threads[...] Col primo dei due, che mi sembra il piu' completo

 

Fatto, ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ho appreso da questo thread una cosa interessante, qualcuno ha sollevato l'idea che XFS sia adatto sui portatili in particolare modo per via delle prestazioni "risparmiose" . Ho sentito dire che non e' particolarmente ottimizzato per file di piccole dimensioni, ho cercato sul sito di xfs questa cosa ma ho trovato solo il contrario, ovvero che confile o dischi giganteschi si comporta parecchio bene, ma non ho trovato nulla per quello che riguarda il contrario. Avete notato significateve perdite di spazio sul disco con l'utilizzo di xfs ?

Fede

----------

## .:chrome:.

io uso solo XFS e ext2 e non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema, né legato alle prestazioni, né allo slack space

----------

## SilverXXX

XFS è solido e va bene, solo reiser3 su molti file di piccole dimensioni è un pò più veloce. Forse senti molta differenza in /usr/portage o cartelle simili.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho provato xfs ed è davvero un ottimo fs... l'unico problema che ho trovato è però abbastanza grave

Usavo xfs per la partizione delle home e mi è capitato di resettare il sistema in seguito ad un kernel panick... al riavvio tutti i bookmark e le configurazioni di firefox erano perse (era aperto prima del reset), stessa cosa per diversi file di configurazione di windomaker (il wm che uso).

Questa cosa è capitata più volte tanto da farmi pensare ad un difetto sistematico dell'fs nei confronti dei reset piuttosto che ad un evento casuale...

Ora uso ext3   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io ho provato xfs ed è davvero un ottimo fs... l'unico problema che ho trovato è però abbastanza grave

 

a me capita qualche spegnimento brusco (sai com'è... col portatile...) però non mi è mai successa una cosa del genere.

considera che dipende molto dal kernel, e che nelle ultime versioni (da un annetto a questa parte) XFS è diventato molto stabile. ti è capitato anche con le nuove versioni, o è storia di parecchio tempo fa, questa?

----------

## Cazzantonio

no è storia recente... il freeze era causato da dei problemi del modulo fglrx (driver ati) con il kernel 2.6.12.... diciamo al massimo un mese fa...

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti,

sembra che la mia odissea con il portatile sia per finire ( facendo i dovuti scongiuri del caso... ). Ora io avevo un harddisk da 40GB che è andato al creatore e sul quale avevo il seguente schema di partizioni:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1          /boot          100.64MB
> 
> /dev/hda2          <swap>     1021.88MB
> 
> /dev/hda3          /               1021.88MB
> ...

 

Quindi ora ho un nuovo harddisk da 80GB e vorrei qualche consiglio su come modificare la mia tabella di partizioni. Lo so che è una domanda da un milione di dollari, ma è la parte più rognosa di una installazione e volevo un parere da gente più esperta di me...almeno con Gentoo. Per inciso prima avevo 256MB di RAM e ora sono passato a 1GB. Volevo sapere se devo fare una partizione swap di circa 2GB per poter poi sfruttare la funzione hibernate.

Ciao.

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente suggerisco sempre lvm così si può cambiare dinamicamente lo spazio assegnato ad ogni partizione.

----------

## xchris

io su un desktop preferisco non partizionare mai in modo spinto perche' introduce limiti di spazio.

Su un server, dove il partizionamento assume importanza maggiore e' tutto un altro discorso.

LVM e' una buona soluzione ma il desiderio di avere partizioni raw direttamente accessibili mi ha sempre spinto a non usarlo.

poi.. come vedrai ognuno ha una sua opinione (per fortuna  :Wink:  )

ciao

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da C4RD0Z4 su questo. 

Per favore, cerchiamo prima di postare!

[/MOD]

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ooops!.. Non mi ricordavo poi di aver già postato qualcosa riguardo a quest'argomento. Allora, ho abbozzato qualcosa:

```
/dev/hda1     /boot     100MB       

/dev/hda2     <swap>    2000MB

/dev/hda3     /         1000MB             

/dev/hda5     /var      4500MB     

/dev/hda6     /tmp      2000MB     

/dev/hda7     /usr      20000MB

/dev/hda8     /opt      4500MB

/dev/hda9     /home     45900MB

```

Che ne dite?

Riguardo ai filesystem da usare, per /boot, ext2. Per tutte le altre prima avevo reiserfs, ma ho letto che non viene visto di buon occhio a causa del suo elevato consumo di cpu. Ci sarebbe anche XFS, ma ho letto a riguardo che può capitare di perdere i file aperti se ci dovesse essere un improvviso spegnimento. Qualche consiglio?

----------

## lavish

Domanda.. ma cosa te ne fai di 5000 partizioni su un desktop se poi avranno tutte più o meno lo stesso fs? Io farei tranquillamente:

```

/dev/hda1     /boot                       32MB                       (inutile buttare via spazio)

/dev/hda2     <swap>                   512MB                     (bastano e avanzano avendo 1GB di RAM)

/dev/hda3     /                             15GB                       (per tenersi comodi)

/dev/hda5     /home/                    $tutto-10GB             (la home è sempre bene tenersela a parte)

/dev/hda6     <non_partizionato>  10GB                       (Può sempre venirti il prurito di provare qualcosa... :P)

```

My 2 cents  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

sinceramente non capisco come possiamo essere d'aiuto...

la home e' di 4gb.

A me non basterebbero mai... ma ... a me.

Tutto dipende cosa devi metterci dentro  :Smile: 

Non frazionare in modo esagerato..

ti troverai male se non avrai pianificato alla perfezione.

Ciao

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Domanda.. ma cosa te ne fai di 5000 partizioni su un desktop se poi avranno tutte più o meno lo stesso fs? Io farei 

 

non so... alcuni dicono sia più sicuro? Altri dicono che rende un pò più veloce l'accesso...oppure solo superstizione! Scherzi a parte, ma XFS, lo consigliate oppure è lento??? Prima che mi si rompesse l'HD avevo tutte quelle partizoni con il ReiserFS tranne la boot dove c'era ext2.

----------

## lavish

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> non so... alcuni dicono sia più sicuro?

 

Sì, ma su un server e con fs diversi!

Questo è l'fstab del mio server:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto                          1 2

/dev/hda2               /tmp            reiserfs        noatime,nodev,nosuid,noexec                             0 2

/dev/hda7               /home           ext3            defaults,nodev,noexec,usrquota,grpquota                 0 2

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/hda5               /               ext3            defaults                        0 1

/dev/hda6               /var            reiserfs        defaults,nodev,nosuid           0 2

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

```

Mi pare che la differenza con un sistema desktop sia abbastanza lampante  :Razz: 

----------

## starise

ragazzi, anch'io sono indeciso cosa mettere sul mio notebook...

per root e home sul desktop ho sempre usato reiserfs3 senza nessun problema. Ma sul notebook naturalmente ho intenzione di risparmiare sulla batteria... e a quanto pare reiserfs non sembra la scelta appropriata! Per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza passata con ext3, ricordo che era troppo lento...!

mi associo quindi a C4RD0Z4! Suggerite di provare XFS? Quasi quasi lo metto... però so che non va molto bene per i files di piccole dimensioni... quindi che ne dite di una cosa del genere?

hda7 > Boot --> 32M >-> ext2 (sicuro)

hda8 > swap --> 512M >-> swap (sicuro ;P)

hda9 > / --> 4.0G >-> (XFS ??)

hda10 > /home --> 6.0G >-> XFS

hda11 > /usr  --> 10.0G >-> (reiserfs??)

----------

## lavish

@ starise: Io terrei solo una / in reiserfs e una home in ext3...e non farei una partizione per /usr  :Razz: 

----------

## starise

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @ starise: Io terrei solo una / in reiserfs e una home in ext3...e non farei una partizione per /usr 

  in effetti anch'io vorrei fare cosi... ma la / mi conviene in reiserfs? sul tuo notebook (quello in firma?  :Razz: ) come vanno i consumi?

----------

## lavish

 *starise wrote:*   

> in effetti anch'io vorrei fare cosi... ma la / mi conviene in reiserfs? sul tuo notebook (quello in firma? ) come vanno i consumi?

 

Aspetta che vado a controllare il contatore...  :Razz: 

Non è un notebook ovviamente  :Razz: 

----------

## starise

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *starise wrote:*   in effetti anch'io vorrei fare cosi... ma la / mi conviene in reiserfs? sul tuo notebook (quello in firma? ) come vanno i consumi? 
> 
> Aspetta che vado a controllare il contatore... 
> 
> Non è un notebook ovviamente 

 

scusa... avevo confuso la sigla della mobo k8v con la sigla dei notebook asus (A7v... ecc..)  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Finalmente giovedì mi arriva il portatile (il famoso ASUS turion64) ..ora.. ho ovviamente intenzione di partizionare il disco come si deve e volevo chiedere consiglio a voi..

Ve lo formulo come un problema di matematica   :Laughing: 

L hardisk è da 60 GByte

Ho intenzione di dividerlo nelle seguenti partizioni

/(in reiserfs, con /home annessa e non separata)

/boot (in ext3)

/var (reiserfs)

/tmp (reiserfs)

/data (partizione più grande dove metto file di grosse dimensioni, mp3 eccetera)..

Voi come assegnereste lo spazio avendo 60 Gbyte disponibili? In particolare quanto fareste grossa la /var, la /tmp e la /boot?

grazie in anticipo   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> L hardisk è da 60 GByte

 

Ci sono varie alternative. Una partizione unica o anche 60 partizioni da 1Gb potrebbero andare bene, dipende da quello che hai intenzione di farci.

In ogni caso visto che ci sono tanti thread sull'argomento ho fatto il merge del tuo topic con uno di questi. Probabilmente se leggi tutto il thred troverai la risposta ai tuoi dubbi.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma fare la partizione / in reiserfs è la home in ext3 si ha guadagno? in fondo, quella a cui si accede più spesso è la /

----------

## golaprofonda

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   L hardisk è da 60 GByte 
> 
> Ci sono varie alternative. Una partizione unica o anche 60 partizioni da 1Gb potrebbero andare bene, dipende da quello che hai intenzione di farci.
> 
> In ogni caso visto che ci sono tanti thread sull'argomento ho fatto il merge del tuo topic con uno di questi. Probabilmente se leggi tutto il thred troverai la risposta ai tuoi dubbi.

 

grazie. ma penso di averlo indicato "quello he ho intenzione di farci". ho anche indicato come lo voglio partizionare. vabeh mi leggerò il thread   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> grazie. ma penso di averlo indicato "quello he ho intenzione di farci". ho anche indicato come lo voglio partizionare. vabeh mi leggerò il thread   

 

Tu hai detto come volevi partizionarlo, mentre randomaze si riferiva a che utilizzo dovrai farne.

Il thread riguarda proprio la tematica del partizionamento quindi mi pare il minimo leggerlo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se sono 60Gb il mio consigli e' di fare le 3 partizioni tipiche

```
/boot

swap

/
```

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   grazie. ma penso di averlo indicato "quello he ho intenzione di farci". ho anche indicato come lo voglio partizionare. vabeh mi leggerò il thread    
> 
> Tu hai detto come volevi partizionarlo, mentre randomaze si riferiva a che utilizzo dovrai farne.
> 
> Il thread riguarda proprio la tematica del partizionamento quindi mi pare il minimo leggerlo.

 

ok mi avete frainteso nn intendevo dire che mi secca leggerlo. era solo la richiesta di un consiglio. Grazie a fedeliallalinea x il consiglio..  :Wink: 

faccio una domanda più precisa. quanto la fareste la partizione /var sun un disco da 60 giga?

----------

## Luca89

se hai una buona ram puoi farla benissimo di circa 500M e compilare tutto il software in ram+swap.

----------

## Kernel78

Dipende se si tratta di un server o di un desktop ...

io cmq in genere non creo una partizione separata per /var

----------

## Tintenstich

Ciao  atutti , scusatemi se riapro questa discussione ma ancora non mi e' chiaro il concetto di file "piccoli" o grandi .....pensavo di crearmi delle nuove partizioni con XFS , visto che ho un nuovo disco a disposizione da 40Gb , non mi piacciono i disci straspartizionati quindi optavo per la classica configurazione  /boot swap e / forse  /home e soprattutto un secondo disco da 40Gb tutto dedicato a file multimediali quali mp3 video etc etc ( tutto legale si intende!) , bene quindi pensavo a XFS tanto per provare....reiserfs non mi ha dato mai nessun prob. e la corrente da me va via praticamente ogni due giorni , per fortuna ho un UPS.....

Quindi , un mp3 da circa 3/5 Mb e' da considerarsi un file piccolo ? e una foto da poco piu' di un mega??

Pensate sia una buona idea passare a XFS??

----------

## cloc3

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Ciao  atutti , scusatemi se riapro questa discussione ma ancora non mi e' chiaro il concetto di file "piccoli" o grandi ...

 

file "piccoli" o grandi 

Dubito che si tratti di un concetto serio.

Ma hai mai provato a contare il numero dei file contenuti, ad esempio, in portage?

Con il pallottoliere, intendo  :Laughing:  .

Ed è naturalmente una piccola parte dei totale di files contenuti in un sistema operativo.

Per giunta,  molti di essi sono piccoli. Ciascun file è collocato in un blocco minimo di 512kb (o più, a seconda di come è formattata la partizione). Ma spesso contiene solo pochi byte. L'fs deve catalogare ed eseguire ricerche in questa messe enorme di dati, dispersa tra l'altro su HD di dimensioni sempre maggiori, risultando al tempo stesso veloce per l'utente, leggero per la cpu e sicuro per l'integrità dei dati.

Sembra che reiser4 abbia trovato delle soluzioni interessanti che permettono di risparmiare spazio dove ci sono tanti file piccoli (un buon 50% sulla dimensione di portage, rispetto a reiserfs). Evidentemente, usa qualche diavoleria per collocare più di un file nello stesso blocco fisico.

Altre caratteristiche dipendono dal qualità e dall'efficienza degli algoritmi utilizzati nelle varie operazioni.

Di Xfs ho sentito dire che offra vantaggi nelle operazioni di gestione, tipo ridimensionamenti o uso delle acl ( :Question: ) .

In ogni caso, non credo che esistano attualmente criteri determinanti per la scelta di un file system o dell'altro.

----------

## sorchino

Non ho letto tutto il thread, comunque dico anche io la mia.

Ho appena reinstallato due gentoo, una sul serverino e una sul desktop.

Nel server ho messo ext3 sia per il sistema sia per la home (300 gb grazie a LVM2 con il quale ho unito due hard disk, uno dei quali contiene anche la / però)

Nel desktop ho invece confermato reiserfs che uso praticamente da sempre (4-5 anni quindi) e che non mi ha mai creato problemi, al contrario di XFS che ha retto un totale di 4 giorni circa su due macchine diverse.

Al primo hard reboot di entrambe non sono riuscito a recuperare nulla, in uno dei due casi usando anche vari tool di recupero dati ed un live cd apposito per quanto ricordi. Mi fido comunque di chi si trova bene, è spesso questione di sfortuna/fortuna.

Piuttosto vorrei chiedervi l'utilità di /boot/ separata, cosa che non faccio da tempo ormai.

Ok in una macchina con più distro installate, condividere il kernel può anche far comodo, ma in un sistema con soltanto Gentoo (al limite Windows) qual è l'utilità di avere /boot separata? Per mia esperienza se devo scegliere di sputtanarmi una parte dei file che ho sceglierei subito il kernel, in 10 minuti si ricompila (ovviamente un .config si backuppa sempre da qualche parte) e non vedo grossi problemi in caso di perdita... quindi, perché fate la /boot separata?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

cosa mi consigliate per il fs di un portatile, che mi permetta di risparmiare al massimo la batteria? 

per ora sto usando reiserfs perchè ci sono abituato, ma non sono convinto sia la scelta migliore.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> cosa mi consigliate per il fs di un portatile, che mi permetta di risparmiare al massimo la batteria? 
> 
> per ora sto usando reiserfs perchè ci sono abituato, ma non sono convinto sia la scelta migliore.....

 

se proprio non vuoi tenere ext2/3, uno che non abbia un gran carico sul processore, quindi non ReiserFS, e che permetta di fare dei tuning abbastanza sottili circa l'utilizzo di buffers, caches, ecc... quindi XFS o JFS

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   cosa mi consigliate per il fs di un portatile, che mi permetta di risparmiare al massimo la batteria? 
> 
> per ora sto usando reiserfs perchè ci sono abituato, ma non sono convinto sia la scelta migliore..... 
> 
> se proprio non vuoi tenere ext2/3, uno che non abbia un gran carico sul processore, quindi non ReiserFS, e che permetta di fare dei tuning abbastanza sottili circa l'utilizzo di buffers, caches, ecc... quindi XFS o JFS

 

ho letto molti tuoi post,  su xfs, e in effetti mi tenta,  ma non sono ancora convinto, e poi l'utilizzo del processore con il reiser mi sembra *impercettibilmente* superiore rispetto ad ext3 (XFS non l'ho ancora provato), ma molto più veloce, consideriamo che io uso il disco fisso al 95% con file di piccole dimensioni,(openoffice-email).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

imho per quanto xfs sia più smanduppabile di altri FS, credo che laptop-modesi di gran lunga la soluzione migliore per preservar la batteria, indipendentemente dal FS.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho letto molti tuoi post,  su xfs, e in effetti mi tenta,  ma non sono ancora convinto, e poi l'utilizzo del processore con il reiser mi sembra *impercettibilmente* superiore rispetto ad ext3 (XFS non l'ho ancora provato), ma molto più veloce, consideriamo che io uso il disco fisso al 95% con file di piccole dimensioni,(openoffice-email).

 

ecco... questo cambia un po' le carte in tavola.

in questo caso devo ammettere, mio malgrado, che la gestione dei piccoli files effettuara da reiser è migliore, anche se è un dato di fatto che quel file system impegna maggiormente il processore.

XFS usa delle strutture in memoria abbastanza articolate, che permettono di mantenervi i files di acesso frequente, quindi in questo potrebbe venirti incontro, specie se usi opzioni fdi formattazione un po' particolari come queste. con un po' di lavoro su /proc/sys/fs/xfs e /proc/sys/vm si possono ottenere buoni risultati

JFS fa più o meno altrettanto. a detta di molti ha il miglior journal che ci sia in circolazione, ma non avendolo provato a fondo non posso permettermi di darti un parere su di esso.

in ogni caso, un po' di tuning dello scheduler, via /sys potrebbe spremere al meglio qualsiasi file system. ci sarà da vedere cosa succederà con l'uscita del kernel 2.6.18 nel quale è prevista l'introduzione dei meccanismi di readahead sul file system (salvo incidenti di percorso), che nei casi come il tuo potrebbero davvero far sentire i loro benefici, in modo indipendente dal file system.

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho letto tutto il post,ma vorrei dare la mia impressione....

Attualmente uso con molta soddisfazione (sul portatile) reiserfs sulla / (con dentro /usr /var /boot) e XFS sulla /home.

Il sistema è abbastanza veloce e sebbene torturi frequentemente la macchina, nel senso che faccio test con roba in cvs e altre divoleria che frequentemente mi freezano il sistema, non ho mai avuto problemi per tutti i spegnimenti forzati che ho dovuto fare.

Una volta avevo anche la / su XFS, ma dopo aver avuto grosse corruzioni di dati(non di dati personali sulle home, bensi di file di systema) ho migrato la / su reiserfs.

In pratica a volte XFS corrompeva alcuni dati che erano aperti al momento del freeze o dello shutdown forzato, quindi per fare un esempio /etc/fstab si riempiva di schifezze e geroglifi diventando inusabile. Poi devo ammettere che sulla mia macchina(con kde, che ha piu file piccoli che roba grossa) XFS era piuttosto lento, ho notato migliori performance con reiserfs su / che è molto piu reattivo.

P.s. per amor della cronaca avevo provato reiser4 sulla /, ma stranamente era piu lento di resierfs. Qualcuno qui storcerà il naso, ma io vi dico che ho fatto delle prove veloci tipo stage4, riformatta la partizione cambiando fs e rimetti tutto dentro; ogni volta cronometrando i tempi di avvio del sistema. Be reiser4 era piu lento di reiserfs di un 2-3 secondi, e anche l'impressione mia durante il lavoro era che a volte era poco reattivo, cosa che mi ha stupito e mi ha fatto optare per la versione 3.6.

Queste sono le mie esperienze, forse a te andrà bene XFS sulla /, in fondo io stresso abbastanza il sistema e non sono quindi un punto di riferimento per un uso generico.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> In pratica a volte XFS corrompeva alcuni dati che erano aperti al momento del freeze o dello shutdown forzato, quindi per fare un esempio /etc/fstab si riempiva di schifezze e geroglifi diventando inusabile

 

ricordo benissimo questi episodi. non è un difetto del file system, seppur si verifichi più facilmente con XFS.

il problema stava in hal, nelle versioni precedenti alla 089. quello che tu vedevi era il risultato della scrittura di dati binari in /etc/fstab da parte di fstab-sync, che faceva appunto parte del pacchetto hal. a me era successo alcune volte con Fedora, con la quale non usavo XFS, ma JFS, e ho notato quel comportamento su tutte e sole le macchine che avevano hal installato. ho poi scoperto imbattendomi casualmente in un bug report che si trattava appunto di un difetto di hal. anche io credevo che fosse colpa del file system

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> imho per quanto xfs sia più smanduppabile di altri FS, credo che laptop-modesi di gran lunga la soluzione migliore per preservar la batteria, indipendentemente dal FS.

 

infatti lo sto usando, in più modulando la luminosità dello schermo tramite FN+F5/F6 la batteria dura (stimata) esattamente come su windows se attivo la massima modalità di durata delle batterie con l'utility dell'asus. (ps. 5.00 ore!!! fantastico!!!).

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ecco... questo cambia un po' le carte in tavola.
> 
> in questo caso devo ammettere, mio malgrado, che la gestione dei piccoli files effettuara da reiser è migliore, anche se è un dato di fatto che quel file system impegna maggiormente il processore.
> 
> XFS usa delle strutture in memoria abbastanza articolate, che permettono di mantenervi i files di acesso frequente, quindi in questo potrebbe venirti incontro, specie se usi opzioni fdi formattazione un po' particolari come queste. con un po' di lavoro su /proc/sys/fs/xfs e /proc/sys/vm si possono ottenere buoni risultati
> ...

 

ok, grazie, ho deciso che mi tengo il reiser.   :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

Salve a tutti,

devo riformattare l'harddisk del mio notebook per rifare le partizioni come si deve, e volevo sapere la vostra opinione.

Allora fate conto che io usero' quasi sempre Gentoo, e poche volte usero' anche Slackware, e poi FreeBSD per sviluppo, e Windows per la scuola.

Tenendo conto di questa introduzione vi dico come vorrei fare:

harddisk size = 80 gigabyte

/dev/hda1 (primaria) = 2 GB = e' nascosta e intoccabile in quanto ci sono un paio di cose per "resettare" l'harddisk facendolo tornare nelle condizioni di quando lo ho ricevuto.

/dev/hda2 (primaria) = 19 GB = Windows XP

/dev/hda3 (primaria) = 9 GB = FreeBSD

/dev/hda4 (extended) che racchiude:

/dev/hda5 (logica) = 20 GB = Gentoo

/dev/hda6 (logica) = 10 GB = Slackware

/dev/hda7 (logica) = 20 GB = Fat32 - Dati

```
>>> 2 + 19 + 9 + 20 + 10 + 20

80
```

ecco qua tutto.

ora vi spiego; negli ultimi anni ho usato solo Slackware, per questo tenevo tutta la mia musica e miei dati nella /home che avevo appunto nella partizione di Slackware.

solo che ora, che sto usando Gentoo, Slackware e FreeBSD, mi son chiesto.. ma cosi`, se mi trovo su Gentoo per esempio e ho la musica nella home di slackware, devo copiarmela anche qua.. quindi ho pensato:

se io facessi una partizione fat32 in cui ci metto, musica, progetti etc, leggibile e scrivibile da ogni sistema, potrei avere tutto cio` che voglio in qualunque sistema mi trovi.. ad esempio se volessi sentire la musica basterebbe dire al mio player (xmms) di caricare la musica contenuta in /mnt/dati (/dev/hda7).. no?

non sarebbe piu' comodo?

ora, che sono su slackware, vi faccio vedere una cosa:

```
$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              37G   29G  5.6G  84% /

/dev/hda2              18G  8.6G  9.5G  48% /mnt/win
```

allora la partizione di slackware, ora e` di 37 GB e ne uso 29 GB, giusto?

```
$ du -s -h /home/socksz

26G     /home/socksz/
```

visto? Praticamente togliendo la mia home occuperei solo 3 GB circa =\

Fate conto che questi 26 GB sarebbero molti meno perche` ora ho varia musica e varie copie di file da eliminare..

Insomma voi cosa ne dite del ragionamento?

A gentoo senza home con musica, progetti eccetera, bastano 20 GB?

Fate conto che non devo fare chissa' cosa.. uso il notebook come desktop prevalentemente passo il tempo a programmare e a sentire musica.. quindi fate un po' voi..

ne bastano 20 di gigabyte?

aspetto vostri consigli e/o critiche eh   :Very Happy: 

ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di socksz

----------

## socksz

Giusto Cazzantonio..

non avevo visto questo thread..

Tornando IT, cosa ne pensate della mia configurazione?

Voglio assolutamente un vostro parere =P   :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

1) La partizione di boot non serve ad una mazza gia' da tempo secondo il mio parere, sono 3 anni che installo e uso sistemi senza partizione di boot.

2) 3 partizioni ci vogliono per fare uan bella cosa (/, swap, e /home), xke' se devi installare tutto di nuovo non hai bisogno di spostare dati su dvd o simili, ma basta metterli/tenerli in /home

3) io uso da 3 anni e passa / (senza partizione di boot) con reiserfs e va da dio ed e' stabile, invece ext3 dopo alcuni,molti speglimenti improvvisi (va via la corrente, si freeza il sistema) mi si e' corrotto diverse volte buttando via tutto, reiserfs MAI.

4) REISERFS: dati persi? Io li ho recuperati quasi tutti, c'e' un how-to su google che funziona.

----------

## socksz

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 1) La partizione di boot non serve ad una mazza gia' da tempo secondo il mio parere, sono 3 anni che installo e uso sistemi senza partizione di boot.
> 
> 2) 3 partizioni ci vogliono per fare uan bella cosa (/, swap, e /home), xke' se devi installare tutto di nuovo non hai bisogno di spostare dati su dvd o simili, ma basta metterli/tenerli in /home

 

uhm pero` puo` capitare che sono su Windows.. e quindi vedrei la FAT32, ma non la /home con ext3 o con reiserfs.. o sbaglio?

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 3) io uso da 3 anni e passa / (senza partizione di boot) con reiserfs e va da dio ed e' stabile, invece ext3 dopo alcuni,molti speglimenti improvvisi (va via la corrente, si freeza il sistema) mi si e' corrotto diverse volte buttando via tutto, reiserfs MAI.

 

ma e` vero che reiserfs e` piu` veloce di ext3, ma meno stabile?

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) REISERFS: dati persi? Io li ho recuperati quasi tutti, c'e' un how-to su google che funziona.

 

se lo hai sottomano potresti linkarmelo?

grazie, saluti!

----------

## tizio

ci son programmi per windows per leggere le partizioni di linux (mi ricordo ne usavo uno per ext2 mi sembra... ma credo ci sia anche per reiserfs)

certo non sono il massimo della comodità...

se hai scelto fat32 per la compatibilità con linux ti segnalo ntfs3g... io lo uso e non mi ha mai dato problemi

----------

## tizio

spero di postare nel thread giusto...

mi potreste togliere un dubbio riguardo shm? serve? e a cosa?

io nell'fstab ho:

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

e nel make.conf:

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

e se do un df -h vedo:

shm                   251M   24K  251M   1% /dev/shm

anche se ho 512 di ram...

è tutto normale?

----------

## Luca89

/dev/shm ho letto nel fstab.example che Ã¨ richiesto da glibc 2.2 in su, non so dirti il motivo perÃ².

 *Quote:*   

> ï¿½ tutto normale?

 

si

----------

## newred

Ciao a tutti 

sto preparando un piccolo server casalingo e mi servirebbero alcuni consigli su partizioni e i file sistem..

Le funzioni che dovrà svolgere sono:

-NAS di file tipo mp3 o divx

-Gestione cartelle personali e condivise di utenti win xp di altri pc

-Server ftp saltuario

-client amule/torrent

-(eventualmente) host di un piccolo sito web

--tutto gestibile da altri pc della rete lan

Il pc è precisamente un k6-2 a 500Mhz con 512mb di ram e 2 hd seagate da 120

Ora... come è meglio suddividere lo spazio; inizialmente avrei pensato così

1-100Mb /boot --Raid1   ext2

2-1Gb swap --Raid0

3-40Gb /home --Raid1   ext3

4-5Gb /root --Raid1

5-2Gb /var --Raid1

6-3Gb /usr --Raid1

7-70GB /amule

il resto dello spazio ho pensato di usarlo come archivio e per amule senza usare raid

Cosa ne dite?

Qualche consiglio sui file system?

Qualcuno conosce una guida in cui sono spiegate i vari contenuti delle cartelle di linux....

----------

## Kernel78

Non vedo la necessità di tutte quelle partizioni ...

- /boot

- /root

- /home

- swap

A mettere più partizioni rischi di andare incontro a problemi di sovradimensionamento (con spreco di spazio) o sottodimensionamento (con mancanza di spazio), in ogni caso corri dei rischi inutili nei quali non incorreresti se usassi meno partizioni.

----------

## fikiz

 *newred wrote:*   

> il resto dello spazio ho pensato di usarlo come archivio e per amule senza usare raid

 

Io invece metterei sotto raid solamente quelle partizioni che contengono i dati che non puoi ripristinare, come /home e lo spazio dedicato ad amule. Se puoi accettare che la macchina si fermi a causa di un disco rotto (e mi sembra il tuo caso, visto che si parla di un server 'casalingo') allora in sistema operativo sotto raid e' uno spreco di spazio... se si rompe un disco, lo sostituisci, reinstalli e non hai perso nulla.

Se invece non puoi permetterti assolutamente che la macchina vada giu' (ma perche'?), allora metti in raid 1 anche l'area di swap.

ciao!

----------

## Luca89

 *newred wrote:*   

> Il pc ï¿½ precisamente un k6-2 a 500Mhz con 512mb di ram e 2 hd seagate da 120
> 
> Ora... come ï¿½ meglio suddividere lo spazio; inizialmente avrei pensato cosï¿½
> 
> 1-100Mb /boot --Raid1   ext2
> ...

 

Io Farei:

8Gb / - root in raid1 xfs o ext3, ti consiglio il primo, leggiti i thread nella documentazione del furum che spiegano come formattarlo al meglio

1Gb swap - niente raid, non credo sia necessario

111 Gb /home - raid1 xfs o ext3, io probabilmente metterei xfs, molto affidabile, se perÃ² non vuoi addentrarti in xfs, metti ext3 che Ã¨ sicuramente piÃ¹ testato

----------

## newred

Sicuramente sotto raid1 ci finirà la home , dato che conterrà tutti i documenti condivisi e personali dei vari utenti ; ma finchè ci sono preferisco metterci anche il s.o. dato chenon credo siano quei pochi giga per il raid che facciano la differenza....Infatti se devo riavviare il pc ,no problema , ma se ci corrompe il so mi romperei un pò ad reinstallarlo..

Mentre per lo spazio di amule ho pensato di non metterlo in raid , dato che ogni cosa che finisco di solito la masterizzo e nel malaugurato caso si corrompa qualcosa...sfiga e si riscarica...

Le partizioni da 70Gb sarebbero 1 per amule e l'altra per la musica o i film che voglio tenere da vedere... anche se nè ho già una copia su hd..

Quindi oltre a home quali dovrei mettere in raid1 per non perdere il s.o. ??

L'area di swap dovrebbe essere messa in raid0 da quello che è scritto nella guida o sbaglio?

----------

## newred

Nessun altra opinione....

----------

## newred

Mi sono informato leggendo un pò in giro e ho pensato a questa struttura

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            32Mb     raid1

/dev/hda2               swap                              1Gb      raid0

/dev/hda3               ext                               50Gb

/dev/hda4               dati                              69Gb

/dev/hda5               root                               1Gb      raid1 

/dev/hda6               home                           37Gb      raid1

/dev/hda7               usr                                6Gb       raid1

/dev/hda8               var                                3Gb

/dev/hda9               tmp                               3Gb

Stavo pensando.. per un server una volta compilato tutto var e tmp vengono usate molto , perchè pensavo che si potrebbe anche evitare di metterle in raid e metterle 1 su hda e l'altra su hdc

Cosa ne dite?

----------

## Luca89

Un partizionamento molto segmentato (/usr, /var, /boot) te lo sconsiglio se non usi lvm, perché a priori non credo che ti venga facile sapere che spazio occupino tutte queste directory, quindi ti potresti trovare con partizioni sovradimensionate e altre sottodimensionate, per questo motivo io ti ho consigliato di fare un'unica partizione per la / e una per i dati (/home).

----------

## Kernel78

A costo di ripetermi non vedo ASSOLUTAMENTE la necessità di avere tutte quelle partizioni.

Più partizioni crei più ti leghi le mani, se metti 3 gb per tmp e poi ti accorgi che non se mai riuscito a riempirla oltre i 100 mb significa che hai buttato più di 2,5 gb che magari srabbero stati più comodi sotto da un'parte, per esempio /var che potresti trovare troppo stretta quando vorrai usare ccache e dargli un paio di gb che non hai, oppure il contrario, avrai la var mezza vuota e tmp satura ...

A meno che tu non sia un masochista evita tutte quelle partizioni, eviterai di farti del male da solo !!!

Se poi per qualche strano motivo continui a pensare che più partizioni ci siano migliore diventi il tuo sistema allora buon divertimento ma dubito che ti divertirai molto quando ti accorgerai di aver drasticamente sbagliato il dimensionamento delle partizioni e ti toccherà riformattare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

@equilibrium:

[MOD]ho splittato la  discussione originale del problema di LAj da quella sui filesystem. Chiedo per cortesia che la discussione sui FS venga continuata in questo topic, grazie.[/MOD]

quoto

Però ...

ho la vaga impressione che il partizionamento sia poco usato.

Personalmente non uso jfs perchè preferisco reiser ed xfs od al più ext2

partendo da un qualcosa come

/home

/ xfs

/tmp reiser (appena cambio il disco xfs)

/var xfs

/var/tmp/portage in /tmp

/usr/portage/distfiles reiser

/opt/prg (lo share dell'entratel e delle altre perverse macchinazioni windozziane di stato, ad esempio) in ext3 (con blocco a 512)

etc

non ho mai avuto grossi problemi, persino con un fileserver che si schianta ad intervalli regolari.

E continua a non sembrarmi troppo furbo usare un solo filesystem, sarò all'antica (il mio vecchio server unix aveva cinque partizioni in origine, swap root home tmp e usr) ma...

continuo a trovare molto pratico veloce ed affidabile reiser per contenere la contabilità o i documenti ed assolutamente negativo a lungo termine per portage o per la root e via dicendo.

In realtà il primo modo per evitare di perdere dati è costruire un partizionamento adeguato, dopo si possono maledire i fumatori d'oppio che hanno scritto il filesystem usato.

In più se ci sono diversi filesystem ci sarà pure un motivo oltre alla volontà di potenza dei devel per mantenerli in piedi.

Se vogliamo discutere delle differenze tra xfs, reiser, jfs, ext e via dicendo iniziamo a farlo pensando a quali dati vanno caricati sopra e non solo a sbatterci tutto il sistema, a quasto punto tanto vale usare un file in tmp come swap.

E ci sarebbe anche da pensare che il raid non è una soluzione valida a meno che non si abbia bisogno di un TB e passa di spazio contiguo e che un secondo HD costa poco...

IMHO

----------

## Kernel78

Figurati che io trovo le 4 partizioni primarie eccessive per un solo sistema operativo ...

/

/boot

/home

Più partizioni significa più limiti auto imposti a priori, uno può anche valutare da usi precedenti quale potrebbe essere il trend e partizionare un nuovo sistema di conseguenza ma questo lo vincolerebbe a fare un uso sempre simile a quello che ha fatto in passato limitando quindi la possibilità di crescere e scoprire cose nuove.

Sovradimensionare tutte le partizioni (per avere spazio a disposizione per la crescita) d'altronde significa sprecare dello spazio a meno di ricorrere a link da una partizione all'altra.

Si potrebbe ricorrere a LVM per avere elasticità sulle dimensioni ma bisogna lasciare dello spazio libero già in partenza e non credo che a questo punto il gioco valga la candela.

Inoltre non tieni conto che tenendo fs diversi ti esponi a tutte le loro possibili debolezze contemporaneamente, aumentando notevolmente il rischio di perdita di dati e vorrei anche ricordare che in realtà il primo modo per evitare di perdere dati è fare backup frequenti. Un elevato numero di partizioni potrebbe proteggere lievemente solo nel caso in cui siano sempre smontate quando non usate comportando quindi molta più manutenzione e meno garanzie rispetto a backup schedulati frequentemente.

Il tutto ovviamente IMHO.

----------

## Sparker

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Sparker wrote:*   E' una questione di design del file system. XFS, ad esempio, è progettato per utilizzare caching estremo per migliorare le performance e quindi in caso di
> 
> crash la probabilità di perdere dati è molto elevata. 
> ...

 

Da quel che ne so l'elevata probabilità di perdere i file aperti al momento del crash è dovuta alla scelta di scrivere di metadati nel journal prima della scrittura dei dati, come per i file system ext3 montati con politica writeback, e questo non assicura la consistenza dei dati con i metadati in caso di crash. Di default ext3 utilizza il sistema ordered che scrive dati e metadati in modo transazionale per assicurarne la consistenza. Finché XFS utilizza il writeback non mi puoi dire che la probabilità di perdere i file aperti sia minima. Poi sul fatto che il "problema" può essere accentuato da cattivo hardware sono d'accordo. "Problema" tra virgolette perché l'utilizzo del writeback è una scelta progettuale con motivazioni valide (scelta effettuata anche per JFS)

----------

## djinnZ

Iniziamo dalla questione della corruzione degli inode nel caso tipico del crash (non tanto per l'interruzione di corrente):

reiserfs si blocca ma può essere forzato (--rebuildtree con i rischi che comporta),

ext3 va avanti senza troppi problemi (ma sposta tutto in l&f con il conseguente casino e perdita di spazio)

xfs (ma anche jfs mi pare) richiede modifiche manuali.

va da se che contariamente alle solite leggende urbane reiser è quello che teoricamente ti espone di più ai crash mentre ext3 è quello più esposto al rischio di un bel disk full ed anche se non perdi i dati ti ci voglio a capire cosa sia ogni file hadgfhsca.jba che ti ritrovi, nell'uso normale (in cui non stai a controllare tutto).

A questo punto consideri che la root propriamente detta richiede poche modifiche, tutte ben circoscritte nel tempo mentre alcune aree (temporanee, cache etc.) hanno esigenze differenti.

Ed è chiaro che tutte le informazioni in tmp od in swap sono inutili dopo un crash se non ai fini del debugging.

La swap su partizione separata è il tipico esempio, esiste non per tradizione o perchè ci fossero dei particolari limiti all'epoca ma solo perchè è inutile esporre l'intero filesystem a rischi di corruzione per qualcosa di inutile al reboot come la swap. La stessa logica va applicata ad ogni tipo di informazione sul sistema.

Se dopo un crash ti si sputtana una partizione separata /tmp puoi anche pensare di modificare il check in rc di modo che ricrei il filesystem in automatico (prima di gentoo avevo un bel serverino lfs che si comportava così e la riformattava periodicamente) e quindi reiser va benissimo (ed anche con buona pace dei suoi problemi di frammentazione) od ancora meglio sarebbe ext2 in writeback.

Poi c'è la questione delle prestazioni (relative) e della frammentazione (ext3 ha prestazioni più costanti sul lungo termine, reiser degrada con il tempo, xfs richiede manutenzione), della dimensione minima dei file (ad esempio la mia procedura di contabilità ha qualcosa come 30k file di cui una buona metà più piccoli di 1kb, mortacci loro) e non ultima della necessità di limitare alcune aree di lavoro del filesystem al di fuori della gestione di quota o dell'area riservata all'owner di ext2/3 (cosa che apprezzerei molto anche negli altri fs).

Semmai il limite viene dal fatto che con il passare del tempo molte applicazioni hanno iniziato a creare le proprie aree di cache e tmp nella home utente e questo complica di molto la situazione.

Se li analizzi bene vedrai che ogni singolo fs è insuperabile per gestire una parte dell'albero di root ed una ciofeca od al più appena sufficiente per il resto. E che gestire lòa partizione unica è sempre un errore a meno che non usi il sistema per smanettare e provare ma quello è un altro caso, va da se che un disco od una macchina del genere non devono contenere nulla di utile. Ovviamente sono influenzato dal fatto che uso il pc per lavorare ed il tempo di ripristino (ma anche di backup, mica mi posso mettere lo stage 4 nell'rc) è un fattore critico.

Quanto ai limiti la distribuzione dello spazio è più o meno costante, poi se decidi di passare ogni due mesi da kde a gnome e viceversa solo per provare l'ultimo ritrovato la questione è diversa.

L'unica cosa che non ho ancora sperimentato ma mi intiriga è la gestione realtime subvolume di xfs e che ripercussioni può avere su eventuali altri filesystem in loopback, se qualcuno ha provato sare molto curioso di sapere.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Da quel che ne so l'elevata probabilità di perdere i file aperti al momento del crash è dovuta alla scelta di scrivere di metadati nel journal prima della scrittura dei dati, come per i file system ext3 montati con politica writeback, e questo non assicura la consistenza dei dati con i metadati in caso di crash.  Di default ext3 utilizza il sistema ordered che scrive dati e metadati in modo transazionale per assicurarne la consistenza. 

 

la probabilità di perdita dei dati al momento del crash vale per tutti i filesystem che effettuano il journaling sui metadatas, ma la questione "writeback" non ha nulla a che vedere con i filesystem perchè non è un implementazione degli stessi, ma è una feature hardware del drive.

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Finché XFS utilizza il writeback non mi puoi dire che la probabilità di perdere i file aperti sia minima. Poi sul fatto che il "problema" può essere accentuato da cattivo hardware sono d'accordo. "Problema" tra virgolette perché l'utilizzo del writeback è una scelta progettuale con motivazioni valide (scelta effettuata anche per JFS)

 

ripeto, il "writeback" è una feature hardware degli HD, non del filesystem. Se un drive ha un algoritmo di caching writeback scritto con il culo, la conseguenza immediata è un'elevata perdita dei dati in caso di crash. Questo però avverrà con TUTTI i filesystem. Faccio un esempio pratico, così è maggiormente chiaro il concetto: 

[principio di funzionamento]

0 - l'utente scrive dei dati nel file A, B e C

1- il filesytem fa il flush dei metadata (file A,B e C) al sistema di log (journaling)

2- il loop del journaling manda ogni singolo file (A,B,C) all'HD

3- l'HD riceve il primo "buffer" di dati per il file A, lo scrive e ritorna al filesystem lo status di scrittura avvenuta

4- l'HD riceve il secondo "buffer" di dati per il file B, lo scrive e ritorna al filesystem lo status di scrittura avvenuta

5- l'HD riceve il terzo "buffer" di dati per il file C, lo scrive e ritorna al filesystem lo status di scrittura avvenuta

questo è il principio di funzionamento "utopico" dei filesystem di tipo journaling (tutti, nessuno escluso). Il problema della perdita dei dati in caso di crash si verifica SEMPRE dopo che il loop del journaling ha inviato TUTTI i dati all'HD, questo per colpa della feature "write back caching" degli HD. Perchè? il motivo è presto detto (tra l'altro l'ho già spiegato in altri posts), gli HD che hanno la feature writeback eseguono sì i punti 3,4,5 (vedi sopra), ma non scrivono i buffer sul disco immediatamente (in tempo reale), ma li tengono in "cache" fin quando tutto il buffer di caching è saturo, solo allora la feature di writeback effettuerà la scrittura reale dei dati. Nonostante i dati non siano stati scritti realmente sul disco, al filesystem viene *comunque* ritornato lo status di "scrittura avvenuta", il quale continuerà con il resto delle operazioni di I/O. Questo meccanismo è stato implementato in modo da garantire elevate prestazioni e ridurre al minimo la rotazione (e conseguente usura) del motore elettrico, ma se malauguratamente avviene un crash forzato nel momento in cui i buffer sono ancora nella cache write back, *zap* questi vanno persi irrimediabilmente, generando la fantomatica perdita di dati.

Ora vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse in modo semplice e chiaro come mai se la cache "write back" è una funzione hardware del disco rigido si da la colpa al filesystem delle perdite di dati in caso di crash forzato?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sfatiamo un po di leggende metropolitane:

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Finché XFS utilizza il writeback non mi puoi dire che la probabilità di perdere i file aperti sia minima.

 

il writeback caching è una feature specifica per gli ambienti server (derivata dagli iSCSI/FibreChannel), ha senso sui server perchè questi in genere hanno un'elevata concorrenza di processi I/O e sono costantemente sotto gruppo di continuità; non ha senso usarla su ambienti desktop a meno che non si usi un UPS, ma comunque i benefici riscontrabili in termini di aumento di performance sono minimi.

 *djinnz wrote:*   

> In più se ci sono diversi filesystem ci sarà pure un motivo oltre alla volontà di potenza dei devel per mantenerli in piedi.

 

- xfs è sviluppato da SGI per soddisfare le richieste dei suoi prodotti di storage e multimediali.

- jfs è sviluppato da IBM per soddisfare le richieste dei suoi prodotti di storage in ambito server e critical mission.

- zfs è sviluppato da SUN con lo scopo di ottenere scalabilità, sicurezza, performance sia per soluzioni storage (comprese le mission critical) che per quelle multimediali (uso desktop).

- reiserfs3/4 è stato sviluppato dalla namesys per le sue soluzioni basate su database XML e successivamente rilasciato alla community opensource.

- ext2/3/4 è stato sviluppato dalla community opensource per la community opensource; solo dalla versione 4 si può iniziare a considerare ext una valida alternativa a JFS/XFS (attenzione, ho detto "iniziare")

 *Quote:*   

> nonostante tutte le precauzioni, ho avuto delle perdite di dati dopo un crash improvviso

 

*NESSUN* filesystem è esente da perdita di dati, e *NESSUN* filesystem è in grado di fare miracoli: se stai scrivendo in un file e non pigi il pulsante "save" e ti capita un crash, non puoi di certo dare la colpa al filesystem se gli ultimi dati NON salvati non sono più presenti nel tuo HD (a dirla tutta, non ci sono mai stati...).

 *Quote:*   

> nonostante tutte le precauzioni, mi si è corrotto XFS/JFS/ext/reiserfs/ecc

 

può capitare, è rarissimo, ma può capitare, e nel 99% dei casi è dovuto al fatto che si sono corrotti i metadata del journaling presenti nella RAM e nel momento in cui questi vengono scritti sull'HD viene a crearsi una inconsistenza nel FS che presto o tardi può degenerare in una corruzione totale del FS. XFS/JFS hanno un sistema di protezione che previene il propagarsi della corruzione (rispettivamente modalità "freeze" e modalità "dirty"), limitando la perdita di dati ai soli metadata corrotti in RAM (quindi pochi Kb), ext/reiserfs3 no invece, soprattutto reiserfs3 il quale non ha nessun meccanismo interno di faul-tolerance. La vera domanda a questo problema non è "quale filesystem si corrompe di meno" ma piuttosto: "perchè diavolo i dati in RAM si corrompono!!??". Infatti, se ciò avviene è perchè c'è stato un problema hardware in RAM, tipico delle memorie EC, e non è quindi un problema del filesystem in sè. Il tutto si risolve usando memoria ECC e vedrete che la corruzione dell'intero filesystem sarà solo un brutto ricordo.

/EDIT:

magari a qualcuno può risultare interessante come lettura:

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/papers/xfs_filesystem_structure.pdf

----------

## Scen

Il mio stile di partizionamento su Gentoo è il seguente (adesso faccio innervosire Kernel78  :Wink:  ):

```

/boot ext2 max 100Mb

/ ext3 o reiserfs 1Gb

/usr ext3 o reiserfs da 5 a 10GB (dipende da cosa installerò e dall'HD)

/usr/portage reiserfs 500Mb

/tmp ext3 1Gb (lo so che sembrerebbe esagerato, ma vorrei pararmi il fondoschiena nel caso ci siano programmi che creano grossi file temporanei in /tmp)

/var ext3 2/3Gb

/opt xfs 5> Gb (se so che devo installare doom3 e quake4 ^_^ )

/var/tmp reiserfs a volontà, ci butto dentro anche /usr/src/tmp tramite symlink e $DISTDIR

/home reiserfs Gb a volontà :)

swap minimo 500Mb

```

Negli ultimi tempi sto notando, con un sistema quasi tutto su FS reiser3, un peggioramento delle prestazioni in lettura/scrittura, e leggendo qua e là mi pare di aver capito dipenda dalla frammentazione di reiserfs3 dopo un certo periodo (il mio è circa 2 anni di intense letture/scritture/cancellazioni).

Sto valutando di passare a ext3 o xfs per le partizioni più importanti dal mio punto di vista delle performance (/usr e /home).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> - ext2/3/4 è stato sviluppato dalla community opensource per la community opensource; solo dalla versione 4 si può iniziare a considerare ext una valida alternativa a JFS/XFS (attenzione, ho detto "iniziare")

 

Perche'? Poverino... funziona tanto bene...  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Perche'? Poverino... funziona tanto bene... 

 

ehmmm...   :Confused:  non ho scritto da nessuna parte che non funziona.

----------

## Kernel78

Più che innervosirmi non riesco a spiegarmi cosa spinga la gente ad un tale masochismo  :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte, potresti postare anche un df -h ? così potremmo valutare quanto hai sfruttato lo spazio e quanto lo hai sprecato.

----------

## Scen

Ti dò ragione al 100% sul fatto dello spazio sprecato, difatti so che la mia non è una soluzione molto ortodossa, (s)fortunatamente mi ha obbligato una volta sola, nel PC casalingo, ad una ripartizione del disco (fortunatamente avevo un secondo disco di appoggio, e non ho dovuto reinstallare nulla); forse la LVM-way potrebbe tornarmi utile, e sicuramente prossimamente proverò a fare qualche esperimento.

Riguardo al mio masochismo delle partizioni multiple, tendenzialmente lo faccio per evitare perdite di dati in caso di corruzioni di dati: cerco di dividere il partizionamento in modo "logico" (per me  :Rolling Eyes:  ), montando i vari rami della gerarchia del filesystem secondo certi criteri,es.

/usr/portage tende a frammentarsi in modo pesante, causa continue letture/scritture dovute ai sync del tree

/var contiene dati che variano spesso, e dati molto importanti (es. DB di Portage)

/var/tmp qui ci butto dentro tutta la roba non importante, effettivamente potrei unificare /tmp e /var/tmp   :Exclamation:  (mi è venuto in mente adesso  :Razz:  )

/opt venendo qui installati i programmi binari, nel caso di programmoni sostanziosi (nel mio caso giochi come doom3 / quake4, oppure openoffice-bin), preferisco metterli in una partizione a sè

Comunque, esempio da un serverino di un'azienda a cui faccio un pò di assistenza:

```

# df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/md/1             957M  127M  831M  14% /

udev                  502M  336K  501M   1% /dev

/dev/md/2             9,4G  1,2G  8,2G  12% /usr

/dev/md/3             4,6G  443M  4,0G  10% /var

/dev/md/4             942M   18M  877M   2% /tmp

/dev/md/5              94G   33G   61G  35% /home

/dev/md/6             957M  252M  706M  27% /usr/portage

/dev/md/7              47G  3,2G   44G   7% /var/tmp

/dev/md/8             9,4G  272K  9,4G   1% /opt

shm                   502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Poi c'è la questione delle prestazioni (relative) e della frammentazione (ext3 ha prestazioni più costanti sul lungo termine, reiser degrada con il tempo, xfs richiede manutenzione)

 

esattamente cosa intendi per "xfs richiede manutenzione" ?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che non ho ancora sperimentato ma mi intiriga è la gestione realtime subvolume di xfs e che ripercussioni può avere su eventuali altri filesystem in loopback, se qualcuno ha provato sare molto curioso di sapere.

 

non capisco il senso di "ripercussione su eventuali altri filesystem", non ne vedo proprio il nesso sinceramente.

il realtime subvolume di xfs è molto semplice come funzionamento, tutti i file marcati con l'attributo "realtime" vengono salvati su un driver diverso (appositamente specificato con mkfs.xfs) da quello in cui avvengono solitamente le operazioni di I/O. il barbatrucco sta tutto nel fatto che grazie ai gruppi di lettura/scrittura (chiamati AG) del filesystem, i file marcati realtime, sfruttano appieno il parallelismo di XFS e vengono scritti nel subvolume con priorità maggiori rispetto alle normali operazioni di I/O (leggasi = maggiori performance).

al fine del buon funzionamento dei realtime subvolume di XFS, i subvolume devono risiedere su drive fisici diversi da quello in cui avvengono le normali operazioni di I/O.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E continua a non sembrarmi troppo furbo usare un solo filesystem, sarò all'antica

 

io ho delle perplessità nell'uso di molteplici filesystem sulla stesso disco. non tanto sulle scelte dei vari filesystem in sè, ma per il fatto che per ogni filesystem viene allocata un sacco di RAM per i metadata e i buffer di lettura/scrittura (XFS/JFS non sono poi così "parchi" di risorse). Non so quanto sia positiva come cosa, c'è un wasting inutile in memoria e si appesantisce pure lo sheduler del kernel visto che deve trattare con molteplici driver I/O (e quindi deve perdere maggiormente tempo a suddividire i dati nei relativi buffer). Non vorrei che le prestazioni guadagnate dalla suddivisione/ottimizzazione dei dati su molteplici filesystem, venga compensata o addirittura peggiorata dall'aumento della complessità dei processi di I/O introdotta dalla suddivisione stessa.

Detto ciò, resta valido quanto detto da @kernel78, corri il rischio di esporti inutilmente a tutte le loro possibili debolezze/bugs in contemporanea.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Riguardo al mio masochismo delle partizioni multiple, tendenzialmente lo faccio per evitare perdite di dati in caso di corruzioni di dati: cerco di dividere il partizionamento in modo "logico" (per me  ), montando i vari rami della gerarchia del filesystem secondo certi criteri,es.

 

Forse sono ingenuo io ma quale sarebbe la relazione tra più partizioni e minore perdita di di dati ?

Se usi un ups, un fs serio e non giochi con il kernel non rischi di perdere dati (e ripeto che un backup comporta maggior sicurezza e minor inconvenienti), viceversa ti esponi a dei rischi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # df -h
> ...

 

Direi che una situazione del genere non necessiterebbe di commenti, lo spazio sprecato è tantissimo.

Vincoli lo spazio in scatole chiuse che statisticamente parlando si rivelano in parte sovra e in parte sottodimensionate.

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Forse sono ingenuo io ma quale sarebbe la relazione tra più partizioni e minore perdita di di dati ?
> 
> Se usi un ups, un fs serio e non giochi con il kernel non rischi di perdere dati (e ripeto che un backup comporta maggior sicurezza e minor inconvenienti), viceversa ti esponi a dei rischi.

 

Effettivamente non c'è una correlazione logica, e hai perfettamente ragione riguardo al backup+UPS, è l'unica vera sicurezza  :Smile: 

Però quello che penso io è (esempio): in /usr/portage e/o /var/tmp avvengono molte letture/scritture/cancellazioni rispetto ad altre parti del filesystem. Questo comporta un maggiore rischio di corruzione dei dati rispetto ad un filesystem "statico", o sbaglio? A questo punto preferisco isolare queste parti del filesystem, le quali contengono dati non persistenti ed importanti. Isolamento che porta, naturalmente, delle controindicazioni (spazio sprecato, limitazioni, nel partizionamento, ecc.)

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Direi che una situazione del genere non necessiterebbe di commenti, lo spazio sprecato è tantissimo.
> 
> Vincoli lo spazio in scatole chiuse che statisticamente parlando si rivelano in parte sovra e in parte sottodimensionate.

 

Ok anche qua, purtroppo la mia scelta progettuale ha questa controindicazione.

A questo punto rigiro la frittata  :Razz:  : secondo te qual'è la soluzione migliore? Un unica partizione? O al massimo quante? Se più partizioni, tutte con lo stesso FS?

Purtroppo non riesco ad accettare l'idea di una partizione unica, perfino nel Manuale Gentoo suggeriscono una /boot separata. Inoltre lessi da qualche parte che è consigliabile, nei sistemi server per esempio, di creare una partizione per /tmp e/o /var/log a parte, per salvaguardarsi il fondoschiena nel caso di malfunzionamenti o compromissioni del sistema (es. log che riempiono il disco, oppure partizione con opzione "noexec" per evitare l'esecuzione di script "malevoli").

Finora pensavo che le mie scelte fossero abbastanza giuste e ponderate, però i vostri ultimi post mi hanno fatto riflettere, penso debba rivedere le mie idee  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Però quello che penso io è (esempio): in /usr/portage e/o /var/tmp avvengono molte letture/scritture/cancellazioni rispetto ad altre parti del filesystem. Questo comporta un maggiore rischio di corruzione dei dati rispetto ad un filesystem "statico", o sbaglio? A questo punto preferisco isolare queste parti del filesystem, le quali contengono dati non persistenti ed importanti. Isolamento che porta, naturalmente, delle controindicazioni (spazio sprecato, limitazioni, nel partizionamento, ecc.)
> 
> 

 

Se tu hai un kernel stabile, non sei soggetto a blackout improvvisi e usi un fs serio che tu faccia più o meno operazioni di lettura/scrittura tu non sarai soggetto a corruzione di dati a meno di incidenti fisici ma in tal caso e probabile che si rovini fisicamente l'hd a prescindere dalle partizioni e dai fs.

Inoltre come si può leggere qualche post sopra

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> XFS/JFS hanno un sistema di protezione che previene il propagarsi della corruzione (rispettivamente modalità "freeze" e modalità "dirty"), limitando la perdita di dati ai soli metadata corrotti in RAM (quindi pochi Kb), ext/reiserfs3 no invece, soprattutto reiserfs3 il quale non ha nessun meccanismo interno di faul-tolerance.

 

quindi se tu usassi solo XFS/JFS avresti risolto alla radice il problema dell'isolamento di una potenziale corruzione senza i problemi dovuti all'eccessivo partizionamento.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto rigiro la frittata  : secondo te qual'è la soluzione migliore? Un unica partizione? O al massimo quante? Se più partizioni, tutte con lo stesso FS?
> 
> 

 

/

/boot

/home

e come ha spiegato !equilibrium sempre qualche post sopra meglio usare un'unico fs, io uso XFS per tutto tranne ext2 per /boot che cmq è quasi sempre smontata e quindi ha un impatto decisamente trascurabile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo non riesco ad accettare l'idea di una partizione unica, perfino nel Manuale Gentoo suggeriscono una /boot separata. Inoltre lessi da qualche parte che è consigliabile, nei sistemi server per esempio, di creare una partizione per /tmp e/o /var/log a parte, per salvaguardarsi il fondoschiena nel caso di malfunzionamenti o compromissioni del sistema (es. log che riempiono il disco, oppure partizione con opzione "noexec" per evitare l'esecuzione di script "malevoli").
> 
> Finora pensavo che le mie scelte fossero abbastanza giuste e ponderate, però i vostri ultimi post mi hanno fatto riflettere, penso debba rivedere le mie idee 

 

Nessuno nasce imparato  :Laughing:  siamo tutti qui per imparare e migliorarci, scommetto che tu potresti insegnarci molto su altri argomenti  :Wink: 

Personalmente ritengo che anche se un problema con i log si evita tranquillamente impostando politiche di rotazione non solo temporali ma basate anche sullo spazio occupato dai log.

Personalmente tengo la /boot e la /home separate dal resto come retaggio dal passato in cui tenevo più distro installate con un unico kernel e un'unica home per gli utenti (/home la tengo rigorosamente noexec anche sulla mia macchina a casa), adesso /boot è separata dal resto più per abitudine che per necessità mentre /home la terrei cmq separata per il noexec.

In genere tengo anche /vat/tmp/portage in ram ma è una questione puramente personale.

Se hai dubbi o obiezioni sarò lieto di dibatterle con te  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> /home la tengo rigorosamente noexec anche sulla mia macchina a casa

 

Si vede che non lanci programmi dalla tua home... io per esempio non potrei.

Secondo me siete tutti un po' troppo drastici. A seconda di quello che serve, dello spazio disponibile e delle risorse hardware può essere più o meno utile organizzare le directory un po' come ci pare. Non c'è una ricetta buona per tutti i gusti.

Per esempio io non posso montare la home in noexec... o meglio... non voglio visto che sarebbe una menata per l'utilizzo che ci faccio. Del resto trovo simpatico, visto che ho tanta ram, montare /tmp e /var/portage_tmp in ram, la prima con noexec,nodev,nsuid, la seconda no ma tanto non è world-writable. /var/tmp è un link a /tmp visto che a cancellarla ad ogni reboot non ho mai avuto problemi (di solito ci scrive qualcosa solo qualche applicazione di kde... e io non uso kde   :Smile:  ).

In sostanza questa è la configurazione delle partizioni sul mio portatile:

```
Filesystem    Type    Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda1     ext3     8,5G   3,7G   4,3G  47% /

udev         tmpfs     796M   3,0M   793M   1% /dev

tmpfs        tmpfs     796M    13k   796M   1% /tmp

none         tmpfs      53M      0    53M   0% /dev/shm

tmpfs        tmpfs     1,3G      0   1,3G   0% /var/portage_tmp

/dev/hda2     ext3      54G   3,2G    51G   6% /home

/dev/hda3     ext3     6,5G    38M   6,1G   1% /mnt/ubuntu

/dev/hda4     vfat      11G   7,4G   3,6G  68% /mnt/winxp
```

Ho anche un serverino utilizzato per varie cose: storage domestico, server mldonkey, etc... Il suo schema di partizioni è leggermente più complesso per l'utilizzo che ne faccio:

```
Filesystem    Type    Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda1     ext3      10G   2,7G   6,8G  29% /

udev         tmpfs     497M   2,9M   494M   1% /dev

tmpfs        tmpfs     497M      0   497M   0% /tmp

none         tmpfs      53M      0    53M   0% /dev/shm

tmpfs        tmpfs     839M      0   839M   0% /var/portage_tmp

/dev/sdb1     ext3     316G   197G   119G  63% /home/data

/dev/sda5      xfs      96M    37M    59M  39% /home/mldonkey

/dev/sda6      xfs      33G    11G    23G  32% /home/mldonkey/chroot/files
```

Più una partizione crittata dove tengo varie cose (per esempio tutte le mie password   :Smile:  )

Ho ritenuto saggio usare delle misure precauzionali per mldonkey, ovvero partizioni separate montate con permessi diversi, chroot etc... Ovviamente niente mi impedisce di usare un'unica partizione, tuttavia ho abbastanza risorse hardware da permettermi tale lusso.

Ora non ritengo che in tale schema ci sia qualcosa di giusto o di sbagliato. E' semplicemente così perché mi torna comodo e perché mi va... Sotto alcuni punti di vista sarebbe più efficiente organizzato diversamente, sotto altri no. Sta a noi scegliere quale punto di vista priviliegiare a seconda delle nostre necessità e dei nostri gusti.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ovviamente niente mi impedisce di usare un'unica partizione, tuttavia ho abbastanza risorse hardware da permettermi tale lusso.
> 
> Ora non ritengo che in tale schema ci sia qualcosa di giusto o di sbagliato. E' semplicemente così perché mi torna comodo e perché mi va... Sotto alcuni punti di vista sarebbe più efficiente organizzato diversamente, sotto altri no. Sta a noi scegliere quale punto di vista priviliegiare a seconda delle nostre necessità e dei nostri gusti.

 

Nulla e nessuno ti vieta di prenderti uno storage da 10 petabyte e usare solo una partizione da 10 kilobyte, se vuoi sprecare le tue risorse e sei contento così buon per te.

In questo caso non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato ma solo un più e meno efficiente e aderente o meno a lsb.

Uno può mettere /bin e /usr/bin come noexec e metterci le proprie configurazione e installare tutti i binari del sistema in /home, se uno è contento così non è certo sbagliato. 

Gli eseguibili non dovrebbero stare in /home ma in altre directory, se poi tu vuoi fare l'alternativo e metterli in home non stai sbagliando.

Semplicemente i punti di vista oggettivi che riesco a immaginare (forse a causa di un mio limite) non giustificano tale partizionamento (es. una chroot non necessita di una partizione separata), se tu potessi rendermi partecipe solo di alcuni di questi punti di vista alternativi (ovviamente non soggettivi del tipo:"a me piace così") mi aiuteresti a crescere valutando anche prospettive che al momento non riesco a immaginare.

Per il momento nulla di quanto hai detto fa intravedere un motivo oggettivo per accettare come preferibile il tuo schema di partizionamento.

/EDIT:personalmente i gusti personali li metto dopo la funzionalità oggettiva e non prima.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Gli eseguibili non dovrebbero stare in /home ma in altre directory, se poi tu vuoi fare l'alternativo e metterli in home non stai sbagliando.

 

Gli eseguibili dei programmi scritti da me staranno un po' dove mi pare no?   :Smile:  Non si tratta di fare gli alternativi solo che se ho una home i sorgenti che scrivo li scrivo nella home; quando compilo lancio gfrortran sui sorgenti nella mia home e l'eseguibile viene creato nella mia home; quando lancio il programma gira nella mia home e scrive i dati in una cartella apposita (che sta nella mia home); una volta finito di girare lo cancello, cambio due parametri, lo ricompilo e lo rilancio... e che devo metterlo in /usr/local/bin tutte le volte? faccio "su" tutte le volte per copiarcelo? Divento scemo...

Dovrei anche copiare i /usr/local/bin tutti i micro programmi di prova giusto per testare una routine? Maddai... Anche un bash script??

Ovviamente questa è solo una mia necessità... per esempio ho anche un account sui pc di facoltà dove tengo i binari di alcuni programmi nella mia home visto che non ho i permessi per installarli dove mi pare (in ~/programmi/bin per l'esattezza)... questa è un'altra esigenza ancora e non si tratta di scelte alternative ma obbligate. Posso immaginarmente decine e tuttavia se tu non hai tali esigenze fai benissimo a montarla con noexec   :Smile: 

```
se tu potessi rendermi partecipe solo di alcuni di questi punti di vista alternativi (ovviamente non soggettivi del tipo:"a me piace così")
```

Ad esempio quello di limitare le dimensioni di una partizione, di montare directory condivise con noexec,nodev,nosuid, di usare filesystem diversi per scopi diversi, stabilire quote solo per certe directory. Certo ciascuna di queste cose potrebbe anche essere non desiderabile o dannosa... dipende...

```
mi aiuteresti a crescere valutando anche prospettive che al momento non riesco a immaginare
```

 Stai cercando di fare il sarcastico? Su una discussione sul partizionamento? Mah... Cresci un po' come ti pare, basta crescere...

 *Quote:*   

> Per il momento nulla di quanto hai detto fa intravedere un motivo oggettivo per accettare come preferibile il tuo schema di partizionamento

 Ma leggi quello che scrivo? Stai dicendo esattamente quello che dico io. Ovvero ognuno ha esigenze diverse quindi partiziona come gli pare. Non hai nessun motivo per accettare come migliore il mio perché NON E' MIGLIORE ma solo adatto alle mie esigenze. Tu, avendo esigenze diverse, partizionerai come ti pare. Idem Scen e tutti gli altri. Per questo una discussione di questo tipo può solo dare suggerimenti e non affermazioni categoriche.

Ave atque vale

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non hai nessun motivo per accettare come migliore il mio perché NON E' MIGLIORE ma solo adatto alle mie esigenze. Tu, avendo esigenze diverse, partizionerai come ti pare. Idem Scen e tutti gli altri. Per questo una discussione di questo tipo può solo dare suggerimenti e non affermazioni categoriche.

 

Premetto che cerco di non inkazzarmi  :Wink: 

Perdonami ma TU puoi limitarti a dare suggerimenti che stando a quanto dici tu valgono soltanto per te (quindi mi spieghi cose che suggerimento è uno che vale solo per te ?), IO faccio affermazioni categoriche sostenute da:

logica e razionalità

dati oggetti

supporto degli standard

Non mi sono inventato io LSB, tutto il lavoro per unificare la FHS non è frutto di mie idee, io mi ci attengo soltanto, se tu per gusti personali tuoi o per pigrizia o per qualsiasi altro motivo SOGGETTIVO vuoi tenere gli eseguibili (anche solo temporaneamente) dove non dovrebbero stare è una tua insindacabile scelta personale e può anche starmi bene o meno (non sono in discussione i reciproci gusti personali).

Se finisci su un sistema gestito da me ti scordi gli eseguibili lanciati nella home, ti lascio una cartella altrove e non ho paura che tu possa sforare i limiti perchè imposto le quote, non perchè devo usare un'altra partizione (e siamo matti, se devo darti più spazio devo ripartizionare l'hd ???).

Non hai portato nemmeno un motivo OGGETTIVO che possa giustificare più di TRE partizioni (/ /boot e /home), hai solo accennato a motivi che anche tu valuti SOGGETTIVI (e che per loro natura non possono essere sottoposti a giudizio di merito).

Se uno pone una domanda sul forum è ovvio che io gli porto solo risposte oggettive, se ognuno di noi si mettesse a riportare esperienze soggettive, che come giustamente dici tu:"NON E' MIGLIORE ma solo adatto alle mie esigenze", non aiutiamo nessuno e generiamo solo confusione perchè magari chi non sa come stanno oggettivamente le cose segue il tuo consiglio, senza rendersi conto che è valido solo per chi l'ha postato, e va in contro a problemi e inconvenienti che avrebbe potuto tranquillamente evitare se correttamente informato.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> esattamente cosa intendi per "xfs richiede manutenzione" ?

 

In caso del tipico crash (per la mia esperienza di poi alla cottura del disco di tmp) al riavvio xfs richiede la modifica manuale (mi pare che la discussione sia partita proprio da questo, che non è possibile su jfs invece, se non erro) mentre reiser al riavvio si limita a perdersi i file (mi è capitato che qualcuno sia improvvisamente scomparso al reboot), ext2/3 si limita ad intasare lost+found di immondizia finchè non finisce lo spazio ed il sistema si blocca (e mi è capitato, anche perchè non sono sempre allo studio a guardare se il server è in perfetto ordine e spesso lo avviano senza neppure fare caso alle sue rimostranze e senza dirmi niente, i crash periodici di cui parlo in un mio post precedente li ho scoperti io quando mi si è bloccato lanciando il sync ma la cosa andava avanti da almeno un mese, si erano solo dimenticati di dirmelo).

nel caso stiamo parlando della home o di /opt (dove c'è la contabilità) è un disastro cui non voglio neppure pensare e sono contento se il sistema si blocca in caso di problemi anche minimi richiedendo un intervento di manutenzione manuale ma se capita in /tmp (che non posso mettere in ram perchè la usa lo script rc di backup, del tipo o gli dai i cd da masterizzare o si spegne da solo ovviamente, quindi ha un suo disco dedicato) detto francamente non me ne può fregare di meno anzi sono molto contento perchè così è più difficile che il sistema si blocchi ed allo studio, non potendomi contattare, si rivolgono a qualche coglioncino (detto comunemente tecnico da me... meglio soprassedere, è troppo volgare e non ho il tempo per scrivere tanto) per cercare aiuto ed io sia costretto a tornare a rotta di collo dalle ferie per consentirgli di lavorare (il fidiputt windozziano riciclato in questione era già pronto a piallare il disco di sistema con un lfs per metterci una "ottima" rh dei mortacci suoi e meno male che quando sono arrivato non me lo sono trovato davanti o finivo in galera per omicidio.

Prima o poi mi decido a mettere mano all'rc di modo che se in boot-runlevel di default trova tmp danneggiata la riformatta e tanti saluti, così completo il sistema e riesco ad andare in ferie (sempre se e quando ci riesco ma questa è un'altra questione) con un minimo di tranquillità in più.

da un punto di vista delle prestazioni, avendo più controller(4) e dischi( :Cool: , reiser da qualcosina in più sulle aree temporanee od assimilabili a tali rispetto ad xfs e come ho già detto il suo principale punto debole non solo non crea troppi problemi ma è persino utile.

Quanto ad ext3 beh... quando xfs sarà un pò più maturo (o quando mi decido a fare un poco più di ordine) gli darò l'addio definitivo, più che altro me lo ritrovo perchè il supporto ad selinux (che tra l'altro non uso più) era migliore quando partizionai il server ma sto provvedendo, mi rimane ext2 per i loopback criptati (che prima o poi dovrò attivare) dove non mi pare che xfs sia ancora del tutto consigliabile.

Poi c'è la partizione del programma di contabilità (circa un paio di migliaia di file di uno o due kb distribuiti in un albero di directory allucinante) dove uso ext3 perchè è quello che mi ha consentito di ridurre al minimo l'occupazione di spazio (circa 4GB contro i 16 di reiser ed i 5 di xfs).

Per esempio sul portatile (scheda video ati, accidenti a loro, quindi decisamente esposto ai crash) ho "solo" e per il momento (la fat visti i risultati di ntfs3g non mi serve più):

hda1 swap 1GB

hda2 /var e /tmp reiserfs 3GB

hda3 /windozzC ntfs 15GB

hda5 / xfs 20 GB

hda6 /windozzD ntfs (D&S) 5GB

hda7 /home xfs 3GB

hda8 /home/documenti e /opt/prg fat 30GB

hda9 swap (dedicata x suspend) 2GB

va da se che se potessi fare a meno di windozz (ma per causa dello stato imbecille più che ladro e delle banche dati del piffero non se ne parla) avrei

hda1 swap 1GB

hda2 /var/tmp e tmp reiserfs 3GB

hda3 /var xfs 2GB

hda5 / xfs 20 GB

hda6 /home xfs 3GB

hda7 /home/documenti e /opt xfs 50GB

hda8 swap (dedicata x suspend) 2GB

/opt/prg è la directory per tutta l'immondizia tipo entratel ed emens, immagini dei cd delle banche dati, contabilità, elaborazione vertenze etc. 

per avere un poco più di prestazioni si può pensare di sbattere la cache di firefox in tmp e la dir di thunderbird in var tanto il pc è sostanzialmente monoutente (in multiuenza vera e propria ci sono delle implicazioni per la sicurezza) etc.

di /var/pkg e / in realtà mi frega relativamente poco e potrei pure pensare di sbatterle insieme (perchè il mio portatile è un clone del server e se si skianta lo ripristino in fretta) e via dicendo.

qualcosa che potrei spostare insieme a tmp è var/cache e var/www (quando mi deciderò ad usarla seriamente) che va insieme alla home etc.

sul server è un poco più complicata ma ho anche 7 dischi + 1 per il backup e voglio tenere costantemente separate alcune aree a livello fisico (anche per poter staccare gli hd e collegarli ad un altro computer singolarmente).

hdb1 /var 20 GB (uso minimo 2 massimo riscontrato 19, solito intasamento per portage_tmp non montata) ext3 causa supporto migliore security label

hdb2 / 20 GB (uso variabile da 12 a 14 restano sei GB più che sufficienti nel caso tmp vada in gloria) ext3 come sopra

hdb3 40 portage (solo package e distfiles) e installer windozz condivisi in rete reiser tanto per usarne uno ma era meglio xfs 

hdd1 /tmp ovviamente reiserfs

hdc1 80 /var/backup (normalmente smontata) ora reiser penso poi xfs, faccio notare che i backup vengono creati nel disco di tmp e poi copiati quindi il rischio di perdita di dati è minimo.

hde1 /home/share ovvero area di accesso libero (alias discarica degli altri pc) sempre reiser tanto quello che ci metto mi interessa molto poco, in genere la uso come archivio per le immagini dei cd delle banche dati e simili (di cui c'è copia negli altri pc e tutto sommato posso sempre prendere gli orginali se solo fossi un poco più ordinato nel tenerli)

hdf1 /home/prints (/var/spool/fax, /var/spool/pdf, /var/spool/log) sempre reiser quel che contiene mi interessa ma se una stampa è importante va da se che la archivio altrove. Più che altro è per non scemunirmi con le farragini del programma di contabilità e, soprattutto, non fare fotocopie quando serve.

hdg /backup a lungo termine.

sda1 home condivise 20GB sempre ext3 per i problemi di selinux

sda4 /home/documenti 60 GB condivisi sempre in ext3

sda3 /opt/prg reiserfs visto che sono tutti programmi cui accedo spesso ma la cui sopravvivenza mi interessa relativamente

sda2 /opt/mitos 20 con la dannata contabilità ext3

sdb1 /home/waste reiserfs 500GB dove piazzo tutta l'immondizia che mi ritrovo di troppo tipo le immagini delle live etc.

Sui pc uso due dischi da 80 e da 20 quindi /var, windozz sistema, root e metà circa riservata ad immagini CD etc su uno e tmp, D&S e home sull'altro. Le home sono una copia giusto nel caso mi faccia comodo avviare solo i client senza server ma è ovvio che quel che c'è mi interessa molto relativamente e periodicamente li azzero, quindi reiser ed ntfs con la sola eccezione di fat per l'area delle immagini cd (con file di dai 350 ai 2 GB non spreco molto spazio).

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non capisco il senso di "ripercussione su eventuali altri filesystem", non ne vedo proprio il nesso sinceramente.

 

pensavo di mettere dei loopback criptati (uno per ogni utente) su xfs (/home ovviamente) e pensavo a come trovare un modo per isolarli da eventuali corruzioni del filesystem che gli sta attorno.

avevo letto qualcosa a tal proposito ma come al solito non trovo mai il tempo di approfondire la questione. Messa come dici tu però mi pare che sia inutile.

 *!equilibrium & Kernel78 wrote:*   

> corri il rischio di esporti inutilmente a tutte le loro possibili debolezze/bugs in contemporanea.

 

Il principio non è usare i punti di forza alla ricerca delle prestazioni ma utilizzare ogni fs (ma più che altro è un xfs vs reiser) dove le sue debolezze note portano il minor danno possibile, è l'esatto contrario.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Del resto trovo simpatico, visto che ho tanta ram, montare /tmp e /var/portage_tmp in ram

 

t'ho beccato!  :Cool:  tiri fuori le peggiori fonti di guai... ma non lo avevi detto prima.

In ogni caso il problema che volevo evidenziare è che a parte lo starter di questo thread in genere chi è alle prime armi (ma anche chi è più esperto) non affronta mai la questione del partizionamento che è basato, lo ripeto, sull'individuare i fattori di rischio e fare la scelta più adeguata guardando all'impatto delle debolezze da minimizzare più e non alle fature da utilizzare per le prestazioni (si va nel paradosso del diavoletto di maxwell in questo modo).

Dimenticavo che il problema di tmp è anche nella possibilità di intasarla (oltre alla scarsa praticità di applicare la quota su di essa), per questo "storicamente" la si tiene separata.

Ai tempi di ultrix (oltre al trucco sull'eseguibile passwd per cambiare le password agli altri ed alla finta schrmata di login) lo sport preferito degli imbecilli docg era lanciare un dd if=/dev/null of=/tmp/miofile così al riavvio il tecnico del laboratorio (grande sostenitore della partizione unica a tutti i costi, anche se con i limiti dei dischi di quindici anni fa) diventatava matto.

va da se che un'area sottoposta a riscrittura continua deve essere separata dai dati critici da archiviare. Se poi il pc lo si usa solo per provare, lo ripeto si fa quel che capita e la partizione unica è la soluzione migliore (l'esigenza della /boot separata era dettata più che altro da limiti di lilo che non sussistono più).

Il problema non è la soluzione che non potrà mai essere la stessa ma quale sia il metodo di analisi (che spesso manca) e le considerazioni da fare che invece sono sempre uguali:

1) cosa ci faccio con il pc

2) quali sono i dati che devo cercare di salvare ad ogni costo e che quindi vanno separati

3) quali sono le aree critiche che possono portare rogne e che vanno separate

4) quali rogne mi possono capitare e che succede con i vari filesystem secondo le loro debolezze

5) come posso affrontare i vari fault (azzeramento automatico di tmp, backup automatico di var/pkg etc) per cercare di mantenere nelle peggiori ipotesi tutto funzionante

6) quali aree devo separare per sicurezza (ozioni noexec etc)

7) quali sono le variazioni nell'occupazione di spazio delle aree precedente individuate che posso prevedere

a questo punto inizio a pensare al filesystem più adatto per ognuna e le accorpo. Poi posso partizionare di conseguenza. Questo è ilo metodo classico del quale possiamo discutere.

Poi c'è il metodo dei fessi che è vedere qual è il filesystem più performante per le varie aree, fregarsene delle considerazioni di sicurezza e delle rispettive debolezze e partizionare alla ricerca della massima ottimizzazione. Come ha detto giustamente kernel78 e ribadito !equilibrum, in questo modo invece di avere a che fare solo con i difettacci di uno le probabilità di un disastro totale saranno relazionate alla somma delle vulnerabilità dei vari fs (e quindi per la legge di murpy lo schianto è assicurato).

@scen

In ogni caso ti consiglio /tmp in /var/tmp e non viceversa, soprattutto se pensi di usare l'autocleaning al boot di tmp (che non è un'idea malvagia).

Tra l'altro una soluzione interessante può essere copiare /var/tmp (ma non la /tmp inclusa) su disco allo spegnimento, se possibile.

Poi c'e anche da valutare quale uso fare del mount --bind e dei link per distribuire diversamente i log (se non possibile da configurazione) ed opzioni particolari di mount. A esempio sul tipico pc per uso personale, in ambito lavorativo, i log dello smart e dei sensori hanno maggiore importanza rispetto a quelli di sicurezza per capire cosa è successo mentre i log di squid possono andare in /var/tmp (ovvero file temporanei da conservare tra le sessioni) mentre su un server sono fondamentali per capire chi fa la bestia su internet e vanno conservati separatamente e via dicendo.

edit:

dimenticavo che l'uso di /home/user/bin non è una novità, anzi è normale e più sicuro se usi il sistema per sviluppare applicativi quando li vuoi testare (la stronzata comune invece è compilarli nella home ed PATH=$PATH:$HOME, non ridete, ne conosco parecchi che fanno cose del genere) al più è utile per i paranoici che /home/user/bin sia un remount o un link simbolico ad un'area "exec" appositamente individuata (più corretto). Al tempo dei terminali si lavorava così, unix era un ambiente mainframe in origine, nemmeno workstation. 

il FHS non è un vangelo cui attenersi pedissequamente pena la dannazione eterna e maledizione sino alla terza generezione a venire per gli utenti ma un riferimento assoluto . Ovvero serve a capire dove trovare le cose per iniziare a modificarle sempre se strettamente necessario e seguendone la logica ma nulla vieta di scostarsene per particolari esigenze tipo sbattere i log di squid direttamente nella home dell'amministratore o var/www in /home/www (tipico) e simili.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Del resto trovo simpatico, visto che ho tanta ram, montare /tmp e /var/portage_tmp in ram 
> 
> t'ho beccato!  tiri fuori le peggiori fonti di guai... ma non lo avevi detto prima.

 

Veramente sono io a farlo   :Smile:  (hai sbagliato a quotare)

Inizialmente speravo di ridurre gli accessi a disco e salvare un po' di batteria, e magari anche un po' di disco (visto che il mio portatile è monoutente non mi saturerei masochisticamente la ram   :Wink:  ). Poi ho pensato che comunque non faceva male quindi si poteva lasciare.

Per il resto quoto in toto il tuo intervento   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Veramente sono io a farlo   (hai sbagliato a quotare)

 

ehm, alla fine qualche casino lo devo fare no?

In ogni caso tmp in ram è una di quelle cose che su un portatile ad uso personale vanno bene, su un server generico usato da più utenti remoti no ad esempio. Se invece è un fileserver dedicato ad esempio è altrettanto utile.

La discriminante è se l'area temporanea è riservata al sistema ed a programmi affidabili o meno altrimenti corri il rischio di un fault saturando la memoria, quindi per un printserver, anche se dedicato, non è attuabile.

In realtà non è tanto complicato è più una questione di pazienza. Ovviamente per un utente gentoo "medio" le cose sono un pochino più difficili perchè l'installazione ha un tempo rilevante. Se si parla di distribuzioni binarie o di creazione frequente di stage4 valgono solo le considerazioni di mount speciali per sicurezza e la separazione dei dati (/home e /var/spool/mail separate e basta tanto si prende e ributta giù tutto).

L'obiettivo primario di un partizionamento complesso è contenere i fault e le violazioni di sicurezza in relazione alla policy di backup e poi, eventualmente, guardare alle prestazioni va da se che un client con backup remoto via amanda è da gestire a partizione unica.

La quota su tutto il sistema può essere eccessivamente gravosa e si può avere l'esigenza di lasciare la tmp illimitata agli utenti con particolari esigenze ma non per questo è tollerabile che possano inavveritamente bloccare il sistema, quindi si interviene con il metodo alternativo della partizione separata.

Spero che la logica sia chiara.

----------

## crisandbea

Salve  a tutti, come da titolo volevo un consiglio su che filesystem utilizzare per formattare il mio HDD_USB Seagate da 320GB regalatomi ieri,   attualmente è formattato in vfat,  ma volevo farmattarlo in xfs.  

voi che consigliate????

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> voi che consigliate????

 

Di fare una ricerca sul forum prima di postare...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fatto il merge della discussione aperta da crisandbea con questo thread.

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   voi che consigliate???? 
> 
> Di fare una ricerca sul forum prima di postare...  
> 
> Fatto il merge della discussione aperta da crisandbea con questo thread.

 

sorry avevo cercato, ma in modo errato forse.  

grazie per il merge   :Smile: 

nb:come mai se l'hdd è da 320GB mi viene visto come da 300GB, come fare per recuperare il resto dello spazio???

ciao e grazie

----------

## djinnZ

reiser nella mia esperienza è leggermente (molto leggermente) meno avido di spazio su simili volumi di un xfs formattato a default, ma qualcosa ce la perdi comunque tra inode, spazio minimo allocato etc.

Più che altro il problema è l'affidabilità del supporto usb (io uso principlamente adattatori che hanno i loro problemi di natura "elettrica" e si bloccano che è un piacere, come se non bastassero i problemi dell'usb) rispetto alla relativa sensibilità di xfs ai crash (vedi qui per capire cosa intendo) ed il fatto che non è supportato se non da linux/iris (per bsd/mac non c'è ancora, giusto) quindi per un'unità rimovibile non è che sia il massimo, potresti sempre avere la necessità di usarlo altrove che non sul tuo pc, ext3 è fuori discussione (cluster di 8 kb almeno).

Ti conviene riferirti al solito thread di equilibrium per il tuning su xfs, riducendo la dimensione dei cluster guadagneresti qualcosa a discapito delle prestazioni. Ovviamente dipende sempre da quello che ci devi fare e da cosa ci devi mettere sopra, se ci archivi le immagini delle iso i backup e gli stage4 non è che faccia tanta differenza un'allocazione minima di 512B o di 4kB.

----------

## crisandbea

@djinnZ

Grazie per la risposta, diciamo che lo utilizzerò come disco di backup, e per caricarci su musica film etc.., concendo cosi al disco del mio portatile di respirare un pò.

Per ora lascerò vfat, anche perchè può capitare come giustamente sottolinei di non usarlo sempre con il mio pc.

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

ricorda il limite fisico dei formati vfat per le dimensioni massime dei file (poco più di 4Gb), quindi occhio alle iso dei dvd...

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ricorda il limite fisico dei formati vfat per le dimensioni massime dei file (poco più di 4Gb), quindi occhio alle iso dei dvd...

 

ok grazie mille della precisazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Resuscito il thread con un problema.

Sto pensando di piallare finalmente il portatile e reinstallare tutto quindi devo trovare modo di avere un partizionamento adeguato.

Il disco è da 80GB, 1GB RAM (anche se sto pensando all'upgrade a 4). Sfortunatamente sono obbligato ad usare windozz e questo mi limita non poco.

Per ora ho

hda1 swap linux

hda2 ntfs c:

hda3 reiserfs /

hda5 linux /home

hda6 vfat (d :Smile: 

hda7 swap

La condizione ideale sarebbe avere nell'ordine:

2 GB swap

6 GB reiserfs /var e /tmp

4 GB NTFS D: (D&S + swap)

15 GB NTFS C:

15 GB xfs /

4 GB xfs /home

30 GB Documenti etc (il computer è a tutti gli effetti in monoutenza)

4 GB swap x suspend2disk linux

o giù di li.

Esiste un modo?

Ovviamente devo aggirare l'idiozia del setup di windozz (che pretende che c: sia la prima partizione che trova a meno che non sia una estesa), l'idiozia del boot di windozz che sembra essere limitato ai primi 1024 settori, lo scarso (o meglio dire nullo) supporto in linux a più partizioni estese nello stesso disco.

----------

## Luca89

non capisco /var e /tmp in reiserfs come la /home separata visto che hai Documenti, inoltre perchè 2 swap?

Io farei così:

15 Gb windows

15 xfs linux

5 GB swap linux

tutto il resto Documenti

----------

## mambro

ma home e documenti non ti conviene tenerli assieme in un unica partizione home?

----------

## Cazzantonio

se ti può servire come esempio questo è il mio portatile (80 giga hd)

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ dfHT 

Filesystem    Type    Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda1      xfs     8,5G   3,0G   5,6G  35% /

udev         tmpfs     796M   3,0M   793M   1% /dev

tmpfs        tmpfs     796M   4,4M   792M   1% /tmp

none         tmpfs      53M      0    53M   0% /dev/shm

tmpfs        tmpfs     1,3G      0   1,3G   0% /var/portage_tmp

/dev/hda2      xfs      55G   2,5G    52G   5% /home

/dev/hda3     ext3     6,5G   2,9G   3,3G  47% /mnt/ubuntu

/dev/hda4     vfat      11G   8,5G   2,5G  78% /mnt/winxp
```

/var/tmp è un link a /tmp, la stessa /tmp è montata in ram (ho 1,5 giga di ram) e non uso swap per minimizzare l'uso del disco (risparmio batteria).

Attualmente uso parecchia ram anche per applicazioni di calcolo legate al mio lavoro ma non ho mai sperimentato problemi per la mancata swap. Occhio che k3b utilizza /tmp di default per salvare le iso... meglio cambiare quella impostazione se hai intenzione di montarla in ram  :Wink: .

/mnt/ubuntu ora come ora ospita ubuntu, ma ha ospitato nel corso dei mesi diverse distro e 6,5 giga di root sono sempre risultati abbondanti (ma va bene... meglio non saturare la partizione per non aumentare la frammentazione).

Secondo la mia esperienza non conviene distribuire i dati su troppe partizioni... soprattutto per finalità di backup. Io uso due partizioni separate per la root (sistema) e per la home (dati utente) perché corrispondono a due esigenze di backup diverse. Frammentare eccessivamente il disco in miriadi di partizioni aumenta lo spazio sprecato.

----------

## djinnZ

è un problema di opzioni di mount, prestazioni ed isolamento, in compatibilità con il server e gli altri computer.

Se riesco a trovare il tempo (e quella bestiaccia del mio spacciatore attuale di hardware non fa scherzi) espando la ram e passo a gestire tmp, cache etc in ram ma in ogni caso il risultato non cambia.

la swap serve (come cuscinetto per le cavolate che capitano, alle volte anche io la disabilito ma è rarissimo che usi il portatile a batteria), /home deve essere separata per ovvi motivi, i documenti devono essere separati sia perchè condivisi con winzzoz che perchè intendo usare noexec (che in /home mi crea problemi visto che qualcosa la provo da utente e che uso la bin utente), var in xfs mai più e per prestazioni è meglio separata in ogni caso (/var/db è in /home ovviamente), per windows solo l'idea di perder tempo a creare impostazioni utente etc mi porta l'esaurimento (quindi nel caso una bella piallata, cambio la chiave di registro e via, firefox e tunderbird hanno i path midificati per condividere cache, dati etc.) ed è più che ovvio che non mi fido minimante di lasciare i dati in balia dei capricci di XP (ed avere path assurdi del tipo "/win/Document and Settings/djinnZ/Documenti" link e mount --bind creano i loro problemi anche e soprattutto in relazione al mount con permessi ed utente obbligati). Aggiungi che per poter riutilizzare senza problemi D&S con xp devi disabiltare sulla partizione la crittografia e la compressione (che su C: sono un obbligo, già è un colabrodo).

Quanto spazio mi serve per ogni partizione lo posso determinare con certezza assoluta (uso sempre e solo gli stessi programmi e sempre nello stesso modo, non faccio prove)

Il quante partizioni ti servono è sempre un problema molto individuale: se non usi la bin utente puoi pensare di mettere la home insieme alla root o insieme ai documenti (se non devono essere condivisi) e si deve sempre vedere quanto c'è di personalizzato nella home e via dicendo (sul server ho un disco dedicato per /var ed ho portato fuori lo spool del fax ma non le mail visto che sono solo una specie di cache, mentre il grosso di voi ragionerà con ogni probabilità al contrario ed a ragione).

In più se volessi ritornare ad usare selix o rsbac il modello minimo per non intasare il sistema (c'è una enrome diffrenza nel montare con acl/label predefinite ed usarne solo alcune per ogni area) è questo.

Sui fissi ho il doppio disco e quindi mi limito a mettere swap linux (normale e x suspend), windows C e root linux su uno ed il resto sull'altro ed è facile, non uso neppure le partizioni estese.

Sul portatile avrei pensato di usare l'ldm di windozz ma non ho idea di dove inziare e quanto rischio c'è per il linux di finire cancellato "automaticamente" da qualche bizza di xp (od anche se presto il pc a mio padre e qualche bastardo windozziano si presta ad aiutarlo, imbranato com'è).

----------

## Chetto

Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente gentoo ma non linux, sono reduce da passati tentativi di installazioni di gentoo andati non molto a buon fine. Ora però che con ubuntu riesco praticamente a fare tutto voglio passare a gentoo che credo sia la distro migliore come sistema di gestione dei pacchetti.

Detto questo, volevo proporre una questione: secondo voi qual'è il filesystem che ha il miglior mix di stabilità/velocità?

Sì, dicono tutti ext 3 ma a dire la verità sono un o' stufo di usare sempre lo stesso ed avevo sentito perlare molto bene di raiserfs anche se tutti dicono che va molto bene solo con file piccolissimi e se non erro non è più sviluppato. Erro?   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

----------

## Scen

Ciao Chetto, e benvenuto!

C'è già una discussione riguardo questo argomento (molto "spinoso", e incline al "flame", purtroppo  :Rolling Eyes:  ), meglio continuare di là (leggitelo tutto prima, così ti fai un pò di idee).

Mods, consiglio di effettuare il merge.

----------

## makoomba

thx scen, merge eseguito.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Quote:*   

> C'è già una discussione riguardo questo argomento (molto "spinoso", e incline al "flame", purtroppo  ), meglio continuare di là (leggitelo tutto prima, così ti fai un pò di idee).

 

nota per @Chetto, non fare troppo affidamento ai dati riportati in questo thread che risalgono al 2004/2005 o giù di lì, perchè tendenzialmente sono o "leggende metropolitane" (scarsa conoscienza degli argomenti trattiti) o riportano dati tecnici non più validi attualmente (con gli anni i FS sono cambiati e si sono evoluti tecnicamente). cerca di scremare gli argomenti trattati o finisci per essere più confuso di prima   :Wink: 

----------

## Chetto

Sì me ne sono accorto, ho letto praticamente tutto e sono pervenuto ad alcune considerazioni benchè intendiamoci, non sono avanzato come voi nella preparazione ma qualcosa capisco.  :Razz: 

Allora, io ho un portatile con un hd da 100gb, ho solamente linux installato (per ora ubuntu) e non voglio mettermi ad installare più distribuzioni in quanto non voglio stressare troppo l'hd del mio portatile con continue formattazioni e voglio preservare spazio che mi è molto utile. Per ora ho 3 partizioni, una per ubuntu in ext3 da 25gb, una per la swap di 2GB (ho 2GB di ram) ed una logica contenete i dati(ext3).

Vorrei procedere così: fare una partizione dove montare / in xfs da 15GB, una per /boot da 100MB in ext2, una per la /home da 10GB in ext3 (o xfs, non ne sono sicuro), una partizione di swap da 2GB. Visto che ho molta ram e con ubuntu la ram usata mi si attesta sempre su circa 300MB con un uso assiduo del pc vorrei montare anche /var/tmp in ram.

La partizione logica per i dati vorrei mantenerla così, senza toccarla, è in ext3.

Le domande:

1-Per usare la funzione suspend2disk basta che la swap abbia la stessa dimensione della ram o serve che sia di più? Se deve salvare il contenuto della ram su disco io direi che basterebbe una partizione di ugual dimensione.

2-Cosa mi consigliate di montare in ram e, soprattutto, come si fa?   :Laughing:  Mi indichereste una guida o me lo spieghereste? 

3-Per la home è meglio se uso ext3 o xfs? Non voglio perdere dati anche se faccio dei backup piuttosto frequenti.

4-C'è una preferenza su quali devono essere impostate come partizioni primarie e quali come logiche?

Grazie per la disponibilità.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Vorrei procedere così: fare una partizione dove montare / in xfs da 15GB, una per /boot da 100MB in ext2, una per la /home da 10GB in ext3 (o xfs, non ne sono sicuro), una partizione di swap da 2GB.

 

Io ho una / da 8 giga e mi sembra anche troppo visto che tra tutto quanto me ne occupa solo 3.

 *Quote:*   

> 1-Per usare la funzione suspend2disk basta che la swap abbia la stessa dimensione della ram o serve che sia di più? Se deve salvare il contenuto della ram su disco io direi che basterebbe una partizione di ugual dimensione.

 

In teoria dovrebbe avere le dimensioni della ram+la ram della tua scheda video... non saprei visto che non ho mai usato il suspend to disk.

 *Quote:*   

> 2-Cosa mi consigliate di montare in ram e, soprattutto, come si fa?   Mi indichereste una guida o me lo spieghereste? 

 

cosa montare lo decidi da te, come è semplicissimo, un esempio di voce in fstab:

```
tmpfs           /tmp                    tmpfs   noexec,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777  0 0
```

 *Quote:*   

> 3-Per la home è meglio se uso ext3 o xfs? Non voglio perdere dati anche se faccio dei backup piuttosto frequenti.

 

Xfs dovrebbe essere sicuro nei kernel recenti. In ogni caso la scelta del filesystem è uno di quegli argomenti che generano infinite discussioni... in sostanza pare che ogni filesystem abbia determinati punti di forza che possono essere preferiti a seconda del tipo di utilizzo (cerca su forum, google, quellochetipare... troverai più informazioni di quelle che vorresti). La mia umile opinione è che per un utilizzo normale "desktop" (gestisci mica un fileserver raid?) siano tutti più o meno equivalenti... in sostanza metti quello che ti pare e non ci perdere il sonno. Io ho tutto in ext3.

 *Quote:*   

> 4-C'è una preferenza su quali devono essere impostate come partizioni primarie e quali come logiche?

 Soltanto una preferenza estetica.

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho una / da 8 giga e mi sembra anche troppo visto che tra tutto quanto me ne occupa solo 3. 

 

Allora la faccio da 10GB e non s ene parla più.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> cosa montare lo decidi da te

  Scusa io volevo un consiglio del tipo: meglio montare le directory con i file teporanei, le directory con quelli cui accedi di più, considerazioni così. 

Grazie dei preziosi consigli.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Io ho una / da 8 giga e mi sembra anche troppo visto che tra tutto quanto me ne occupa solo 3.  
> 
> Allora la faccio da 10GB e non s ene parla più.  
> 
> 

 

Io ho 3 partizioni su disco /, /boot e /home (e /var/tmp/ in ram) e / è da 75 gb e adesso è piena per 11 gb, un paio di volte ho addirittura maledetto il cosmo perchè un processo l'ha riempita (la /tmp).

Magari io ne faccio un uso un po' particolare ed effettivamente in un anno con questo parte ho sforato i 12 gb solo perchè ne ho fatto un uso non propriamente da desktop  :Wink: 

Se può interessarti

```
# du -chx --max-depth=1 /

0       /boot

0       /home

35M     /lib64

0       /mnt

4,9M    /lib32

12M     /tmp

5,7G    /usr

0       /sys

44M     /root

0       /proc

2,1G    /opt

7,3M    /sbin

9,7M    /etc

0       /dev

2,1G    /var

7,9M    /bin

404K    /emul

0       /media

0       /nonexistent

9,9G    /

9,9G    totale

```

```
# df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/md/2              75G   11G   65G  14% /

udev                  942M  820K  941M   1% /dev

/dev/md/3             481G  288G  193G  60% /home

shm                   942M  4,0K  942M   1% /dev/shm

none                  3,0G     0  3,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

```

----------

## Chetto

Beh diciamo che nemmeno io sono proprio un utente che ne farebbe un uso propriamente da desktop, da quello che mi ricordo quando usavo gentoo mi pare che portage usasse parecchia memoria per i file temporanei e la cache dei pacchetti, okay che si possoo sempre eliminare ma io comunque in tutto per l'os vorrei usare uno spazio di 25GB e quindi direi che 15GB per root potrebbero andare bene, oppure dite che mi conviene sottodimensionare la /home (10GB) in favore di / visto che i dati li metterei per il 99% nella partizione apposita e lì ci andrebbero solo i file di configurazione dei programmi, ecc...  :Question: 

Tra l'altro sto pensando di fare una swap da 3-4GB visto che non si sa mai, magari con /var/tmp montato in ram potrei superare spesso la sua capacità (2GB).

----------

## lucapost

stavo pensando di trasferire anche io la /var/tmp/ e la /tmp in ram visto che sono passato da poco a 2Gb.

Fin'ora montavo in ram una /var/tmp/portage da 850Mb, ed avevo problemi di spazio solo con i pacchetti glibc, gcc, mozilla-firefox, openoffice (e forse qualcun'altro che ora non ricordo).

Lo so che la dimensione dei binari ecc. dipende da un bel pò di cose, ma a titolo indicativo, da quanto consigliate la dimensione della /var/tmp/ in ram? 

Ho visto che Cazzantonio la mette da 1.3Gb, ci compili tutto oppure ogni tanto la smonti?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Scusa io volevo un consiglio del tipo: meglio montare le directory con i file teporanei, le directory con quelli cui accedi di più, considerazioni così. 
> 
> Grazie dei preziosi consigli.

 

Prego allora ti faccio un sunto della mia configurazione se vuoi, di più non posso dirti (bisognerebbe sapere esattamente che programmi usi te).

Io faccio un uso "desktop" del pc, ovvero le cose normali tipo andarci su internet, scrivere, masterizzare occasionalmente un dvd etc...

In più lo uso per programmare e lanciarci qualche versione di prova dei miei programmi.

Ho 1,5 giga di ram e ci sto dentro da dio, addirittura ci compilo in ram. Ho un hd da 80 giga e non uso swap perché non mi interessa il suspend to disk ed essendo un portatile ho tutto l'interesse a ridurre gli accessi al disco. Monto in ram anche alcune directory di frequente accesso (tutte cose che non contengono dati essenziali dopo un reboot) per lo stesso motivo della swap.

Il mio partizionamento è il seguente:

```
Filesystem    Type Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda1      xfs    8,0G  3,3G  4,7G  41% /

udev         tmpfs    759M  2,9M  756M   1% /dev

tmpfs        tmpfs    759M  2,2M  757M   1% /tmp

none         tmpfs     50M     0   50M   0% /dev/shm

varlog       tmpfs    100M  2,4M   98M   3% /var/log

varrun       tmpfs     50M   60K   50M   1% /var/run

varlock      tmpfs     50M     0   50M   0% /var/lock

/dev/hda2      xfs     51G  7,2G   44G  15% /home

/dev/hda3     ext3    6,0G  2,5G  3,3G  43% /mnt/ubuntu

/dev/hda4     vfat     11G  4,4G  5,8G  43% /mnt/winxp

portagetmp   tmpfs    1,2G     0  1,2G   0% /var/portage_tmp
```

con un fstab del tipo:

```
#Partizioni di sistema

/dev/hda1       /                       xfs     noatime,nodiratime,barrier,logbufs=8,logbsize=128k      0 1

proc            /proc                   proc    defaults                       0 0

tmpfs           /tmp                    tmpfs   noexec,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777  0 0

none            /dev/shm                tmpfs   noexec,nodev,nosuid,size=50m   0 0

varlog          /var/log/               tmpfs   mode=1755,size=100m            0 0

varrun          /var/run/               tmpfs   mode=1755,size=50m             0 0

varlock         /var/lock/              tmpfs   mode=1775,size=50m             0 0

portagetmp      /var/portage_tmp/       tmpfs   mode=1775,size=1200m           0 0

#Partizioni dati utenti

/dev/hda2       /home                   xfs     noatime,nodiratime,barrier,logbufs=8,logbsize=128k      0 2

#Altre partizioni linux

/dev/hda3       /mnt/ubuntu             ext3    noatime,nodiratime             0 0

#partizioni windows

/dev/hda4       /mnt/winxp              vfat    noatime,nodiratime,uid=root,gid=users,umask=0007,utf8   0 0
```

Ho xfs perché tempo fa lo volevo provare... non ho riscontrato particolari differenze rispetto ad ext3 e se mai dovessi riformattare non mi metterei a mettere nuovamente xfs... detto questo è sicuramente un ottimo fs per utilizzi professionali.

/var/log, /var/run e /var/lock sono in tmpfs ma ho uno script che ne fa il backup e le rigenera ad ogni riavvio per cui non ti consiglio di metterle barbaramente in tmpfs senza alcuni accorgimenti di partenza.

/var/tmp è un link a /tmp, inoltre in make.conf ho impostato

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/portage_tmp
```

, ovvero una directory montata in ram di circa 1,2 giga che mi sono sempre stati sufficienti.

P.S. la mia /tmp è solitamente piccolissima. L'unico mio accorgimento è stato cambiare la directory temporanea usata di default da k3b per salvare le iso quando masterizza... basta andare tra le opzioni di k3b

----------

## Chetto

Scusate ma sono duroa comprendere, che ci volete fare.

Allora ci ho pensato molto, credo farò così:

Partizionamento:

-Una partizione per /boot da 100MB in ext2, primaria

-Una partizione per / da 15GB in Xfs, primaria

-Una partizione  per la /home da 10GB sempre in Xfs, logica

-Una partizione di swap da 4GB, primaria

Inoltre vorrei montare in ram  /var/tmp, /tmp e /var/portage_tmp (devo impostare il percorso della directory di tmp per portage nel make.conf giusto?)

Quindi il mio fstab sarebbe:(tralascio le partizioni di dati, quelle le so montare  :Laughing:  )

```
proc            /proc                   proc    defaults                       0 0

tmpfs           /tmp                    tmpfs   noexec,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777  0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp/              tmpfs   noexec,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777,size=100m   0  0

portagetmp      /var/portage_tmp/       tmpfs   mode=1775,size=1200m           0 0

 
```

Dite che va bene?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Lo so che la dimensione dei binari ecc. dipende da un bel pò di cose, ma a titolo indicativo, da quanto consigliate la dimensione della /var/tmp/ in ram?

 

dimensione safe = RAM + SWAP - 64Mb

nota: è meglio garantire all' OS non meno di 64Mb sempre liberi onde evitare che una compilazione esosa ti freezi il sistema.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> nota: è meglio garantire all' OS non meno di 64Mb sempre liberi onde evitare che una compilazione esosa ti freezi il sistema.

 

Come ho avuto modo di notare recentemente il sistema sembra sapersi difendere da chi si ciuccia troppa memoria e le varie applicazioni scatenano oom-killer quindi non dovrebbe freezarsi il sistema (o sbaglio).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Come ho avuto modo di notare recentemente il sistema sembra sapersi difendere da chi si ciuccia troppa memoria e le varie applicazioni scatenano oom-killer quindi non dovrebbe freezarsi il sistema (o sbaglio).

 

non nel caso di tmpfs, perchè se imposti una tmpfs pari alla dimensione della RAM+SWAP e la riempi per intero, il sistema resta senza memoria da allocare e non può nemmeno usare lo swap come backend perchè è già saturo. riservando un tot di ram dall'allocazione di tmpfs si permette al kernel di entrare in modalità oom-(serial)-killer per tentare di salvare il sistema, senza, si freeza il sistema o va in kernel panic (in genere la prima).

----------

## Kernel78

Ottima informazione, grazie mille (anche se io non ho mai assegnato a tmpfs più dei 3/4 della memoria totale).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ottima informazione, grazie mille (anche se io non ho mai assegnato a tmpfs più dei 3/4 della memoria totale).

 

se si ha 1Gb di RAM (o più) questo discorso è più una pippa mentale che altro  :Very Happy: 

ha senso invece per chi ha poca ram (512Mb o meno) e altrettanto poco SWAP.

chi vuole usare tmpfs per le compilazioni di portage dovrebbe tenere in considerazione la creazione di uno swap maggiore rispetto ad un uso standard, così anche se si disponesse di poca RAM, lo SWAP sopperisce al deficit.

/EDIT: tmpfs viene visto dal kernel come un "block device" (e per giunta formattato con uno pseudo-FS con blocci di 4K fissi), non come RAM. siccome tmpfs "ruba" la ram all'OS solo quando viene allocato, nel momento in cui si satura tutto il tmpfs, questo ha di fatto ridotto la RAM disponibile a 0. da lì in poi il kernel può fare tutti i salti mortali che vuole, ma non riuscirà mai a risolvere la situazione con oom-killer (può anche decompilarsi e autoriscriversi da solo in java ma sarà tutta fatica sprecata   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Ottima informazione, grazie mille (anche se io non ho mai assegnato a tmpfs più dei 3/4 della memoria totale). 
> 
> se si ha 1Gb di RAM (o più) questo discorso è più una pippa mentale che altro 
> 
> 

 

Indubbiamente però conoscere i dettagli può sempre venire comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Grazie per le preziose informazioni, sul mio notebook ho 2Gb di ram e ~500Mb di swap (l'avevo fatta prima di aggiungere il secondo slot da 1G). 

Per un uso quasi esclusivamente desktop più qualche compilazione in ram, non dovrebbero esserci problemi ad eliminare la swap, giusto?

Alloccando 2000-64=1936Mb, avrei ancora problemi di spazio in /var/tmp/ per compilare le gcc (openoffice mi sa di si!)?Queste sono le mie CFLAGS:

```
> ~/emerge --info |grep CFLAGS

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

Ci sono controindicazioni a montare automaticamente /tmp e /var/tmp anche con comilazioni non troppo leggere, o basta tenere di riserva quei 64Mb?

----------

## Chetto

Potreste dirmi se ci sono errori nei file di configurazioe che ho scritto nel pst precedente? Grazie, perdonate un semi-niubbo di gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Potreste dirmi se ci sono errori nei file di configurazioe che ho scritto nel pst precedente? Grazie, perdonate un semi-niubbo di gentoo. 

 

se dai per scontato di aver inserito anche la / , swap, /dev/shm , /boot...

----------

## Chetto

Sì, io dicevo più che altro: per montare qualcosa in ram il filesystem è sempre tmpfs giusto? Ma il tipo, cioè la prima colonna nel caso delle cartelle montate in ram è un nome che gli do' io? Scusate se ho detto un'atrocità.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Sì, io dicevo più che altro: per montare qualcosa in ram il filesystem è sempre tmpfs giusto? Ma il tipo, cioè la prima colonna nel caso delle cartelle montate in ram è un nome che gli do' io? Scusate se ho detto un'atrocità.

 

si

----------

## mambro

Fra un po' mi arriva il nuovo pc   :Very Happy: 

Hard disk da 500Gb

Pensavo di fare una cosa del genere:

- boot sda1 100mb 

- root sda2 25Gb

- windows sda3 40Gb (nel caso decidessi di installarlo per provare qualche gioco)

- altro sda4 15Gb (ubunutu, freebsd o qualsiasi altra porcata mi venga in mente di provare)

- home sda5 406Gb 

- swap sda6 2Gb

Secondo voi la home da 400Gb è tanto? C'è chi preferisce avere nella home soltanto i files di configurazione e i documenti personali e in un'altra partizione Films, musica e quant'altro. Ha senso secondo voi o conviene fare tutto insieme?

Alla fine però più si partiziona più si spreca spazio, non si può prevedere a priori quanto spazio per i documenti serve e quanto per il resto..

Quali svantaggi avrei a tenere documenti+musica/films tutto unito? Per i backup basta un rsync escludendo le certelle che non servono, per la sicurezza non so quanto senso abbia.. potrei montare la cartella di downloads senza permessi di esecuzione ma mi sembra un po' paranoico..

----------

## lucapost

Io ritengo che una partizione per il multimedia e documenti importanti ci stà bene da sola...

Quindi, una /home da qualche giga (~10Gb?) è più che sufficente per le cartelle di configurazione dei programmi più qualche file che se ne viene e va rapidamente.

Sempre che tu non debba metterti a fare editing video o cad pesanti...

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho 3 hd da 300gb l'uno in raid 5 (quindi uno spazio totale di 600gb) e li ho partizionati così:

- / da 75 gb in xfs

- /boot da 100 mb in etx2

- swap da 4 gb

- /home tutto il resto in xfs

mi sono creato una cartella /home/shared in cui condivido i file con l'utente di mia moglie ma per il resto mi tengo i dati nella mia home (che quarda caso dovrebbe servire proprio a questo  :Wink:  ).

Più partizioni IMHO sono solo dannose.

----------

## lucapost

Se mi si fotte la /var, la /usr, la /boot o la /home (che è sempre montata!) un boot da livecd ed un minimo di smanettamento di solito mette a posto tutto quello che non va.

Se mi si fotte una partizione con 300Gb tra film, foto e mp3, mi sa che il tempo che ci metterei per rispirtinare sia alquanto maggiore che rifare un'istallazione gentoo da zero.

Quindi, io continuo a tenermi una partizione, dedicata a multimedia ed a documenti di non facile reperibilità, da montare solamente quando l'utente lo richiede.

Per aprire il browser o leggere la posta non ritengo sia indispensabile tenere montata una partizione da 300Gb di foto, ecc.

Anche in questa guida sulla sicurezza, sezione 1.c al terzo punto, consigliano di mantenere i dati statici su una partizione separata. Penso che i miei multimedia li posso considerare dati statici.

Questo è il mio personale utilizzo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Se mi si fotte la /var, la /usr, la /boot o la /home (che è sempre montata!) un boot da livecd ed un minimo di smanettamento di solito mette a posto tutto quello che non va.
> 
> Se mi si fotte una partizione con 300Gb tra film, foto e mp3, mi sa che il tempo che ci metterei per rispirtinare sia alquanto maggiore che rifare un'istallazione gentoo da zero.
> 
> Quindi, io continuo a tenermi una partizione, dedicata a multimedia ed a documenti di non facile reperibilità, da montare solamente quando l'utente lo richiede.
> ...

 

A meno di un problema fisico (es. sbalzi o interruzioni di corrente) l'eventualità di un problema logico è talmente remota (a meno che non si voglia usare un fs ridicolo) da non impensierirmi. Se vuoi preservare i tuoi dati ad un tale livello di paranoia in relazione ad una quantità di accessi decisamente basso ti conviene toglierli dall'hd principale, ti converrebbe tenerli almeno su un hd esterno in modo da poterlo alimentare e montare a richiesta, uno sbalzo di corrente può danneggiare anche una partizione smontata di un disco alimentato. Meglio ancora sarebbe tenerli su supporti fisici privi di componenti meccaniche come dvd o cd.

Io personalmente, come dicevo, ho creato un raid 5 con 3 hd da 300 gb e ho usato un fs extra stabile, in questo modo mi tutelo da problemi logici e da quelli fisici, il tutto sotto gruppo di continuità.

Questa è la scelta a cui sono stato portato dalla mia tipologia di utilizzo, i GB di musica della collezione di cd mia e di mia moglie devono essere sempre disponibili e devo avere centinaia di gb sempre a disposizione visto che registro direttamente dal digitale terrestre (poi alcune cose le cancello e altre le masterizzo) e visto che 1 ora di streaming pesa circa 2 gb anche solo registrarmi le vecchie glorie che hanno ripreso a trasmettere (McGuiver, Magnum P.I. e A-Team) con le loro 3 ore abbondanti sono più di 6 gb al giorno ... fatti i conti di quanto accumulo e di quanto necessito di avere spazio sempre montato ...

Se mi fossi messo a frazionare lo spazio in ulteriori partizioni lo avrei sprecato inutilmente, non ho acquistato e implementato un sistema di storage da centinaia di GB unicamente perchè fa figo (notate l' "unicamente") ma perchè mi sono studiato le mie esigenze e l'ho dimensionato in relazione ad esse e non ho intenzione di buttare lo spazio che ho pagato ...

Spero di non essere stato fumoso ma durante la stesura di questo post (circa 1 ora e mezza) ho sistemato la spesa, cambiato mia figlia, preparato la cena (una pasta con sugo di pomodoro e pancetta affumicata), gestito mio suocero con una delle sue odiose improvvisate e mangiato la mia porzione di pasta (140 gr solo di pasta)  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Meglio ancora sarebbe tenerli su supporti fisici privi di componenti meccaniche come dvd o cd.

 I cd e i dvd si deteriorano molto più velocemente di un hd... Io ho cd di tre o quattro anni fa che sono ormai illeggibili, mentre ho hd anche di 5 anni fa che funzionano ancora egregiamente.

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che ho un HD IDE-512 (correva l'anno 1988 quando lo ho acuistato) che funziona ancora (non sono tanto scemo da tenerci roba importante, ma funziona e lo uso finchè non si brucia) e ieri ho scoperto che un backup dei 770 (va bene che è roba ampiamente prescritta, ma servivano in caso di contestazioni pensionistiche) da un cliente è irrimediabilmente perso (va bene l'imbecille ha messo il cd in una bustina di plastica e le ha lasciate alla luce, ma adottare le precauzioni di cantina dei vini pregiati per un backup è improponibile) e devo ricimentarmi nella captazione di una stampa in pcl e riconversione in pdf.

L'affidabilità dei cd e dei dvd è paragonabile solo all'inaffidabilità delle memorie flash (addio alle foto del nipotino, meno male che ne ho fatte copie a bizzeffe del 7z).

Quanto al partizionamento:

se usi selinux/rsbac non puoi permetterti di avere una partizione unica ma devi separare altrimenti le prestazioni sono ianccettabili.

la megapartizione unica è una bella pensata di M$ che poi si è diffusa anche in ambiente linux creando una diatriba tra il modello a venti partizioni per ogni cavolata dei ricer di bassa lega.

Se vuoi usare efficacemente le opzioni di mount (nodev, noexec...) devi separare.

prima valuti che uso fai del computer, che importanza hanno i dati che contiene e cosa può succedere se qualche meccanismo interno al sistema si inceppa, poi decidi le partizioni. Se hai la home separata e devi reinstallare non perdi tempo a cancellare /usr /var e compagnia ma riformatti la partizione di sistema e tanti saluti.

Se pensi di avere due sistemi operativi ti conviene farrti una partizione separata da condividere con la massa dei dati personali.

quindi iniziamo con ordine:

boot su raid, root su lvm, root su loopback, ed altre fantasie del genere? /boot separata.

non vuoi che al riavvio senza shutdown grub ti faccia attendere mezz'ora per darti la scelta dell'os? come sopra.

etc. etc.

----------

## Kernel78

@Cazzantonio

Avevo letto da qualche parte che la vita media di un cd fosse di 2 anni ma tieni conto che se ti si rovina l'hd perdi tutti i dati in un colpo solo.

@djinnZ

sono completamente d'accordo la partizione unica è solo una fregatura

----------

## djinnZ

@kernel78: si la partizione unica, in genere è una fregatura, ma anche le ricette preconfezionate lo sono.

Se hai un client con home remota e singolo disco ata è da deficienti fare più di due partizioni (swap+root).

L'unico metodo valido è prendere in esame una dir alla volta e vedere se è il caso di portarla fuori o meno.

Per esempio la /tmp la uso per i backup, mi può finire piena per errore e faccio prima a riformattarla che a cancellarla, quindi va fuori, se la usi normalmente ed hai abbastanza spazio ti conviene sempre portarla fuori dalla root ma su ram.

L'unica cosa che non mi convince è la struttura di /var che è troppo pasticciata nel LFHS, IMHO: 

dati temporanei (/var/tmp, /var/spool)

dati temporanei di stato (/var/run, /var/lock)

dati "semi-statici" crititici (/var/db, /var/lib)

eseguibili, dati statici e script (hylafax, /var/www/cgi)

tutto in un unico albero, abbastanza difficile da separare. (e la mia ricerca è orientata alla sicurezza, ovvero affidabilità generica e rapido recupero, quindi l'atomizzazione è necessaria).

@mambro

analizzamo il problema:

ti serve installare windozz, ti serve spazio per provare un altro sistema, non hai particolari esigenze di sicurezza, il disco è unico, il sistema di fatto è monoutente.

quindi

/boot è puramente opzionale

swap conviene che sia all'inizio del disco quindi sda1

windows conviene che sia la prima possibile (causa soliti limiti dell'installer e del bootmanager NT) quindi sda2 se ci devi solo installare giochi parti dall'ide che 12 GB se li mangia di sistema ed il resto è solo lo spazio per averli installati. Mi terrei sui 15/20 per installare i giochi sulla partizione dati.

la root linux se non vuoi usare la /boot separata deve essere sda3 una gentoo senza i pacchetti (sorgenti) gira larga in 15 GB

se devi usare freebsd ti conviene avere una partizione primaria per le slice (d'accordo l'ultima volta che ci ho provato era il dannato openbsd e sono passati anni) ma non puoi perchè hai finito le partizioni primarie standard quindi fai sda4 estesa

sda5 sarà dedicata a bsd ed altri linux, ti conviene tenerti sui 20 GB o più se pensi di casomai di tenerci una gentoo di test

e questo ti serve al minimo

a questo punto valuti se la home contiene qualcosa di importante o meno, e se reputi utile riciclarla dopo un eventuale disastro. anche tenedo presente che tra l'opzione bind, i link simbolici ed i loopback sei libero di scombinare la collocazione "fisica" dei file quanto ti pare.

Secondo me fai prima a farti una partizione unica in ntfs per documenti, film, pacchetti gentoo e non, e ci rendirizzi la cartella della posta di thunderbird così la condividi con windozz e lasciare la home insieme alla root, dipende da quanto tempo ti serve per ripristinare le tue impostazioni utente ovvero quanto tempoi dedichi al persoanlizzare il tema del wm, inserirti i tuoi segnalibri etc.

quindi o ti fai una /home sda6 (ovviamente montandola nodev,noexec) di 1 GB ed sda7 con lo spazio che resta o ti fai una /home/documenti sda6 con tutto lo spazio che ti rimane e la /home la lasci insieme alla root.

questa per sommi capi è la logica.

----------

## sbranz

quale file system mi consigliate di usare per la mia gentoo? Dovrei tirare su un server con un paio di di siti in hosting...ssh..mysql...samba e cups..niente di piu..con una prospettiva futura di raid1..

grazie  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

xfs

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> xfs

 

ma fai molta attenzione, richiede un buon periodo di lettura della documentazione.

se il "server" assomiglia di più ad una macchina desktop e non ha particolari configurazioni hw io consiglierei un fs stabile come ext3 magari con b-tree e blocksize a 1024 o 512

----------

## sbranz

xfs lo escludo...dopo aver letto che tronca i file quando avviene qualche errore..

piuttosto confermo che è piu che altro una macchina desktop molto tirata a livello hw...che non deve fare particolare lavori..

per quanto riguarda reiserfs ? che ne dite? per ora utilizzavo quello ma sembra dare problemi (anche se è la prima volta che lo fà)

----------

## Peach

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> xfs lo escludo...dopo aver letto che tronca i file quando avviene qualche errore..

 

se usi write cache su disco, si. Come ti ho detto: occorre leggere bene la documentazione e non affidarsi troppo ai post che si trovano qui e lì.

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda reiserfs ? che ne dite? per ora utilizzavo quello ma sembra dare problemi (anche se è la prima volta che lo fà)

 

secondo me reiserfs è lento come la morte sebbene sia super stabile, di reiser4 non ne ho più sentito parlare e non so proprio come va con lo sviluppo. Resto del parere di cui sopra (ext3+btree).

----------

## sbranz

non conoscendo ext3 e soprattutto nn avendo mai sentito parlare di btree, potresti indicarmi una guida specifica su questo argomento? o magari se potresti spiegarmi a grandi linee quali sono i vantaggi derivanti dal "btree" rispetto all'utilizzo classico del''ext3 ?

ti ringrazio fin da ora  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> secondo me reiserfs è lento come la morte sebbene sia super stabile, di reiser4 non ne ho più sentito parlare e non so proprio come va con lo sviluppo. Resto del parere di cui sopra (ext3+btree).

 

da quanto ne sapevo io reiserfs 3 è considerato veloce (soprattuto con molti file piccoli) ma stabile quanto un castello di carte in mezzo ad un uragano.

Io sono per xfs.

Poi ovvio che per ogni cosa è sempre meglio documentarsi prima ...

----------

## sbranz

 :Sad:  ma quali sono i pro e contro di xfs ?

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   secondo me reiserfs è lento come la morte sebbene sia super stabile, di reiser4 non ne ho più sentito parlare e non so proprio come va con lo sviluppo. Resto del parere di cui sopra (ext3+btree). 
> 
> da quanto ne sapevo io reiserfs 3 è considerato veloce (soprattuto con molti file piccoli) ma stabile quanto un castello di carte in mezzo ad un uragano.

 

ok ritiro tutto, e ti quoto.

----------

## Peach

 *sbranz wrote:*   

>  ma quali sono i pro e contro di xfs ?

 

il pro e contro è che è il più configurabile.

----------

## sbranz

stavo appunto leggendo una guida per aumentare la performance...in pratica.. xfs:filesystem=gentoo:linux... è un po l'equivalente di gentoo per i fle system..non è male come idea..però c'è da perderci delle ore per capire come configurarlo..alla fine...meglio reiserfs... :/ considerando che il mio povero server..non è mica di una grossa azienda  :Razz: 

----------

## sbranz

oh cazzo! XFS ti lascia fare i check con file system montato..oh mio dio..sto per cambiare idea...

qualcuno mi dice quale sarebbe il pericolo maggiore di xfs sul mio pc desktop ?

----------

## Kernel78

Io reiser lo scarto a priori dalle scelte, se non hai voglia di leggerti l'ottima discussione su xfs piuttosto che scegliere reiser scegli ext3 ... è di sicuro più stabile e di poco meno veloce (ma la velocità che guadagni con reiser la paghi con il rischio di perdita di dati).

----------

## Peach

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> oh cazzo! XFS ti lascia fare i check con file system montato..oh mio dio..sto per cambiare idea...
> 
> qualcuno mi dice quale sarebbe il pericolo maggiore di xfs sul mio pc desktop ?

 

stai molto attento al valore di agcount che gli dai.

nella sezione internazionale c'è un thread kilometrico che val la pena leggersi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> oh cazzo! XFS ti lascia fare i check con file system montato..oh mio dio..sto per cambiare idea...
> 
> qualcuno mi dice quale sarebbe il pericolo maggiore di xfs sul mio pc desktop ?

 

di fare un rm -rf /  :Laughing: 

----------

## sbranz

ahahahahahahha questa era bella :°D no ma tipo..questa cosa che tronca i file appena crasha? cosa significa?

in ogni caso ora mi leggo quel link che mi hai passato..

per quanto riguarda peach..potresti darmi il link della discussione internazionale? cosi leggo anche quella grazie  :Razz: 

----------

## sbranz

ah peach..si si per agcount..stavo leggendo questa guida http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/XFS_Filesystem:_come_migliorare_le_performance

è spiegato abbastanza bene..penso di aver capito...diciamo che mi terrò sui 4 giga per gruppo  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

XFS on steroids

e uno più generico:

The filesystem choice thread

il discorso che tronca dipende solo se usi write cache su disco, nel caso che il sistema si pianti i dati potrebbero venire scritti a metà (perché la cache è ancora piena)

----------

## sbranz

hmm..stavo leggendo..sono orientato a provare XFS..il problema è che senza UPS non ha senso impostare la macchina su XFS...mi sa che torno al mio caro reiserfs..anche se lo vorrei provare XFS...ma devo trovare una soluzione stabile, zero voglia di stare ogni 3 giorni a configurare il sistema da capo.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da sbranz.

Su ragazzi, cercate prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io reiser lo scarto a priori dalle scelte, se non hai voglia di leggerti l'ottima discussione su xfs piuttosto che scegliere reiser scegli ext3 ... è di sicuro più stabile e di poco meno veloce (ma la velocità che guadagni con reiser la paghi con il rischio di perdita di dati).

 

Beh, dipende...in tutti (o quasi) i casi che ho letto e/o ho provato sulla mia pelle, con reiser3 arrivi tranquillamente a risolvere il tutto (ritrovando i dati)....Cosa che non posso completamente dire con XFS (ho smadonnato abbastanza dopo un riavvio brutale..)...

Alla fine ho risolto rimettendo ext3(o reiser) sulle varie root di sistema, e xfs su /home o cmq con dati + "statici"...in fondo mica siamo obbligati a tenere UN solo tipo di filesystem

PS: quasi OT, ma nessuno sa dirmi qualcosa di un eventuale confronto JFS vs XFS? pro e contro?

----------

## codadilupo

io dico solo una cosa: uso ext3 per la /boot, e xfs per / e /home. Mai perso un dato, nemmeno quando la macchina mi è andata in kernel panic da un secondo all'altro. D'altra parte, già dal partizionaento che effettuo, si capisce che il mio uso è decisamente desktop (si va quindi da file piccolissimi a file decisamente ciccioni)... e non è che mi sia sbattuto granchè per la creazione del filesystem: mkfs.xfs -f /dev/hda3

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io dico solo una cosa: uso ext3 per la /boot, e xfs per / e /home. Mai perso un dato, nemmeno quando la macchina mi è andata in kernel panic da un secondo all'altro. D'altra parte, già dal partizionaento che effettuo, si capisce che il mio uso è decisamente desktop (si va quindi da file piccolissimi a file decisamente ciccioni)
> 
> Coda

 

guarda per mia esperienza xfs si è rivelato una grana da non poco, 1) perché all'inizio non pensavo fosse così completo e configurabile 2) perché il post di equilibrium mi ha altamente sviato 3) i valori di default su determinate configurazioni home non vanno bene 4) perché nella maggior parte dei casi si ha write cache abilitata di default e in un crash si rischia qualcosa...

solo se si superano questi problemi xfs è un ottimo sistema e lo uso su due dei miei sistemi in produzione.

----------

## djinnZ

A me per root var e portage non ha ancora creato seri problemi a parte la lentezza infinita nel cancellare intere directory se molto popolate.

reiser va che è una bellezza quello che mi sta rompendo le scatole sul serio è ext3, sara un problema del kernel hardened ma mi schianta in continuazione e mi ha anche perso dei file oggi.

Pertanto finisce piallato.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *sbranz wrote:*   qualcuno mi dice quale sarebbe il pericolo maggiore di xfs sul mio pc desktop ? 
> 
> di fare un rm -rf / 

 

veramente è 

```
rm -f * *
```

 tanto per fare il saccente

@nick_spacca per il momento l'unico vero problema è che gli errori bloccanti (993 o giù di li non mi va di controllare) con xfs li puoi correggere mentre con jfs puoi solo montare ro copiare e formattare

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   io dico solo una cosa: uso ext3 per la /boot, e xfs per / e /home. Mai perso un dato, nemmeno quando la macchina mi è andata in kernel panic da un secondo all'altro. D'altra parte, già dal partizionaento che effettuo, si capisce che il mio uso è decisamente desktop (si va quindi da file piccolissimi a file decisamente ciccioni)
> 
> Coda 
> 
> guarda per mia esperienza xfs si è rivelato una grana da non poco, 1) perché all'inizio non pensavo fosse così completo e configurabile 2) perché il post di equilibrium mi ha altamente sviato 3) i valori di default su determinate configurazioni home non vanno bene 4) perché nella maggior parte dei casi si ha write cache abilitata di default e in un crash si rischia qualcosa...
> ...

 

non so. saro' stato particolarmente fortunato. MA, tanto per fare un esempio, sul mio vecchio portatile ext3 e reiserfs non solo hanno avuto problemi dopo un kernel panic, ma hanno avuto anche problemi a ricostruire il fs. Da quando uso xfs, invece, anche dopo riavvii forzati non ho mai dovuto fare alcunchè. sarà cu..o  :Smile: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

/boot   :Arrow:  ext2 (noauto)

/   :Arrow:   ext3

/usr /var /home   :Arrow:   reiserfs

/documenti   :Arrow:   xfs

Blocchi, spegnimenti bruti (maledetto hibernate!!!).. mai un dato perso.   :Razz: 

Speriamo di continuare così.

futuro HD esterno....   :Arrow:  boh!

----------

## Cazzantonio

io aspetto fiducioso ext4

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io aspetto fiducioso ext4

 

già a proposito...che fine ha poi fatto ext4???   :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

Se proprio devo aspettare fiducioso una versionestabile di un fs allora io preferisco sperare in zfs  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   io aspetto fiducioso ext4 
> 
> già a proposito...che fine ha poi fatto ext4???  

 

Un supporto alla versione sperimentale è già nel kernel mi pare...

----------

## Atzeni

Ciao a tutti,

mi accingo a eliminare definitivamente Windows dal mio laptop. 

Per evitare però di fare danni alla mia gentoo vorrei il vostro consiglio su come procedere.

La mia attuale configurazione su disco è la seguente:

```
/dev/hda1       /mnt/ntfs       ntfs    ro,user,umask=0222              0 0

/dev/hda2       /boot           ext2    defaults        1 2

/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0 0

/dev/hda4       /               ext3    defaults        0 1

none            /proc           proc    defaults        0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults        0 0

/dev/dvd        /mnt/dvd        auto    ro,user,noauto  0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto    ro,user,noauto  0 0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/memstick   vfat    noauto,user,exec,flush  0 0

```

Come vedete la partizione ntfs sta all'inizio del disco.

Il risultato che vorrei ottenere è eliminare la ntfs e assegnare lo spazio rimasto all'unica partizione linux /dev/hda4

Prima domanda: uso Partition Magic o posso fare anche con QTParted (mai usato)?

Seconda domanda: se elimino /dev/hda1 mi perdo anche il MBR vero? 

Io farei cosi:

1) Elmino ntfs e ridistribuisco lo spazio (PM o QTParted)

2) Riavvio in Gentoo con un minimal livecd

3) Chroot nel sistema esistente

4) Modifico /etc/fstab per riflettere i cambiamenti

5) Reinstallo grub nel MBR

Secondo voi è un metodo corretto?

Ce ne sono di piu indolori?

Grazie mille!! Fatelo per la mia gentoo  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## djinnZ

Il metodo più indolore e sicuro è fare un bel backup generale (stage4 in gergo) e rimettere tutto da capo.

Tieni presente che il ridimensionamento delle partizioni funziona molto male. In più almeno una partizione separata per /home ci vorrebbe IMHO.

Altrimenti se la partizione fu windozz è grande abbastanza:

da livecd:

Elimini la partizione windozz e quella di swap

crei la partizione di swap (è bene che sia la prima perchè così è leggermente più veloce)

crei la partizione di boot

copi la vecchia boot sulla nuova

elimini la vecchia boot

crei una partizione di root di 20/30 GB (secondo quel che combini con tmp, e così puoi anche cambiare filesytem e mollare quella sola di ext3)

ti copi con rsync o con altro metodo tutta la vecchia root sulla nuova home compresa se puoi,

se hai molta roba in home la lasci dov'è, copi solo il resto della root e poi con calma vedi di estendere la home (col solito metodo del backup) se è necessario.

è un poco il gioco della torre di hanoi.

fatto questo cambi fstab e reinstalli grub.

nel caso non puoi fare per ora il backup di home e ti resta molto spazio metti boot per prima, swap e root in un partizione estesa (in realtà ce le potresti mettere tutte grub e lilo non sono fessi quanto il bootmanager di windozz) e allochi lo spazio vuoto.

In ogni caso il thread andrebbe accodato a quello in discussioni sul partizionamento, consultati con i  moderatori.

----------

## Atzeni

Grazie mille per la risposta.

Procederò un passo alla volta.

Siccome come dici tu e da come ho letto in giro il ridimensionamento puo creare problemi ai dati, ho deciso di passare prima per un full stage4 backup.

Sto usando lo script di blinkeye sperando che tutto vada liscio. L'unico dubbio che mi salta in mente è il fatto che sto facendo un backup online dato che non sono sicuro di saperlo fare con il livecd   :Embarassed: 

Una volta fatto il backup mi leggerò un po di cose in giro riguardo le scelte migliori per me per il nuovo partizionamento. 

Dopo di che format del disco e ripristino del full backup con livecd.

Mi farò (sicuramente  :Embarassed:  ) risentire.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io quello spazio lo terrei per la home. almeno i tuoi dati rimangono su di una partizione separata.

----------

## Atzeni

Si infatti ora mi pianifico per bene il partizionamento e i vari filesystem da adottare.

Di sicuro la home avra la sua partizione.

Sono comunque riuscito a fare un bel 8GB (  :Shocked:  ) di stage4 da livecd.

Tra un paio di giorni proverò a reinstallare il tutto.

----------

## koma

Io userei Gparted liveCD

Elimino la partizione windoz sposto le alte allargo riduco etc etc e poi modifuico fstab per funzare sulle partizioni giuste.

Il tutto seguito da una sistematina a /boot/grub/menu.lst e un grub-install

il tutto in chroot si intende  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Ho accodato il thread di Atzeni come segnalato  :Smile: 

Ma va così stretto lo spazio su hda4/1? 

Perché se no io non ripartizionerei (al limite sposterei l'installazione da hda4 a hda1) e la trasformerei in una eventuale partizione di dati.

----------

## Atzeni

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> così puoi anche cambiare filesytem e mollare quella sola di ext3

 

Credo che rimarrò sticky to ext3.

Una domanda: le considerazioni che fanno in questo thread, soprattutto il secondo post, secondo voi sono utili? E' davvero vantaggioso avere /usr/portage su una reiser separata? La mia gentoo gira su un laptop e ho letto in giro che reiser richiede piu cpu degli altri....

----------

## Scen

Sì, per me conviene mantenere /usr/portage in una partizione separata, in quanto in un sistema Gentoo standard è una delle parti del filesystem maggiormente soggetta a letture/scritture/cancellazioni, con conseguente aumento della frammentazione. Non è indispensabile usare reiserfs (anzi, essendo uno degli FS che frammenta più facilmente, è meglio pensarci un attimo  :Razz:  ), io ho provato a seguire il consiglio della Guida rapida all'installazione di Gentoo Linux x86 con RAID Software e LVM2, utilizzando ext2 con blocchi da 1024 bytes e molti inode:

```

mke2fs -b 1024 -N 200000 /dev/partizione

```

e mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## djinnZ

Idem però con xfs anche se l'idea di un loop o di usare squashfs non è malvagia.

Anche se vorrei poter piazzare db/pkg invece che sotto /var sotto /usr, ovviamente senza usare remount o link simbolici e spostare in /home le dir del webserver o del database senza perder tempo dietro ai file di connfigurazione ad ogni update.

Vorrei sempre capire come gli sia venuta a robbins l'idea di mettere un elemento tanto critico del sistema in un'area tanto facile a scombinarsi.

Prima o poi apro un bug articolato sulla questione.

Come vedi le soluzioni ci sono, nessuna è perfetta, devi trovare il miglior compromesso tra affidabilità del sistema, affidabilità dei contenuti e prestazioni.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Vorrei sempre capire come gli sia venuta a robbins l'idea di mettere un elemento tanto critico del sistema in un'area tanto facile a scombinarsi.

 Volendo un potrebbe aprire un bug enorme sul fatto che il portage tree è inefficente, che 250 mega per una lista di ebuild sono eccessivi, che si potrebbe usare un metodo alternativo più semplice per conservare le stesse informazioni e che la /var/db/pkg potrebbe essere un database vero...

Penso che robbins avesse in mente una soluzione rapida e temporanea e che poi, per tutta una serie di ragioni, la scelta sia diventata definitiva... Se dovesse riprogettarlo da zero penso che alcuni dettagli cambierebbero.

----------

## djinnZ

veramente mi riferivo alla collocazione più che alla struttura. /var è sottoposta a scritture continue e quindi è molto più facile ad andare in malora di /usr

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si ma il database dei pacchetti è soggetto a cambiamenti ogni volta che aggiorni, quindi andrebbe in /var. Volendo si potrebbe obiettare che anche /usr è soggetta a cambiamenti ad ogni aggiornamento (praticamente ogni programma contiene files in /usr) quindi alla fine potrebbe stare anche altrove.

----------

## Atzeni

Update: tutto è andato liscio.

Ho scelto per ora reiserfs. Da sempre usavo ext3 quindi un po di aria nuova non dovrebbe far male.

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda4              23G  3.5G   19G  16% /

udev                   10M  200K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/hda3              33G  1.2G   32G   4% /home

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

```

La mia home è ora separata ma non ho separato /usr/portage. Troppe considerazioni lette in giro mi hanno confuso ed ho desistito. 

Ma soprattutto ora posso dire: bye bye windows  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti. Le guide e questo forum sono senza dubbio fantastici!

Ah ora che ci penso un bel problema ce l'ho ma non è molto in-topic. In pratica l'automount dei cd/dvd non va piu. Ho letto credo quasi tutto il forum ma non ho risolto. Che dite ne approfitto in questo thread per chiedere aiuto o ne apro un altro?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> Update: tutto è andato liscio.
> 
> Ho scelto per ora reiserfs. Da sempre usavo ext3 quindi un po di aria nuova non dovrebbe far male.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io ho risolto in questo modo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4596845.html#4596845

----------

## djinnZ

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> Ho scelto per ora reiserfs.

 Con reiser ed xfs mi sento di consigliare un backup periodico di /var/db/pkg e creare i pacchetti binari.

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> La mia home è ora separata ma non ho separato /usr/portage.

 Lo puoi sempre fare in un secondo momento, Più che /usr/portage metterei distfiles e packages in /home, per ragioni di spazio.

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> ne apro un altro?

 cerca nel forum principale ed accodati.

----------

## ckx3009

questo thread va avanti dal 2005...in questi anni (e in questi kernel) qualcosa sara' cambiato.

io ho un portatile con gentoo installato e formattato secondo le seguenti partizioni (totale 120 GB):

```
fstab

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2         (64 MB)

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1         (60 GB)

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0         (768 MB)

/dev/sda4               /media/storage  ext3            noatime         0 1         (59 GB)  
```

```
$df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              56G   47G  5.4G  90% /

udev                   10M  168K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda4              55G   33G   19G  65% /media/storage

shm                  1012M     0 1012M   0% /dev/shm

```

a quanto ho letto in questo thread, la partizione ext3 e' abbastanza lenta, anche se sicura.

tuttavia con un HDD da portatile (2,5" 5400 rpm) la velocita' e' parecchio ridotta.

oltretutto ho letto che e' consigliabile fare la /home su una partizione a se' stante (la mia home si trova nella sda3 insieme a tutto il resto)

e alcuni dicono anche di usare la /tmp in ram o swap...

i componenti interessanti del mio portatile sono questi:

Intel Centrino Duo 1733 Mhz (dual core)

2 GB ram ddr2 Corsair

Ati Radeon X1600 Mobile 128 MB Vram (512 MB hyper memory)

hdd 120 GB sata 5400 rpm

che consigliate di fare? faccio una stage 4, formatto rifaccio le partizioni e reinstallo tutto o lascio cosi', magari facendo qualche accorgimento con Gparted o simili?

----------

## cloc3

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tuttavia con un HDD da portatile (2,5" 5400 rpm) la velocita' e' parecchio ridotta.
> 
> 

 

appunto. in presenza di un limite hardware mi sembra abbastanza inutile dannarsi l'anima con gli artifici software.

la home separata è una ovvietà dagli anni anni '70, figuriamoci in linux.

che io sappia, esiste un solo sistema operativo che non se ne è accorto.

la /tmp in ram, invece, è una soluzione di cui dovresti certamente vedere gli effetti, nel bene o nel male.

dipende molto da come usi la macchina e dalla percentuale dei tuoi 2GB che tieni normalmente libera in ram.

----------

## ckx3009

mi capita abbastanza (troppo) spesso di arrivare a usare lo swap, soprattutto dopo un emerge...eppure non capisco cosa sia a occupare tutto sto spazio

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> a quanto ho letto in questo thread, la partizione ext3 e' abbastanza lenta, anche se sicura.
> 
> tuttavia con un HDD da portatile (2,5" 5400 rpm) la velocita' e' parecchio ridotta.
> 
> oltretutto ho letto che e' consigliabile fare la /home su una partizione a se' stante (la mia home si trova nella sda3 insieme a tutto il resto)

 

ora come ora io sto usando felicemente la / in xfs e la home con ext3 ma formattato dir_index. 

questo accelera NOTEVOLMENTE l'accesso e la ricerca. il problema è quando fa il check che ci mette UNA VITA.

però sono contento.

----------

## ckx3009

scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa intendi con "formattato dir_index"?

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa intendi con "formattato dir_index"?

 

```
                   dir_index

                          Use hashed b-trees to speed up lookups in large directories.
```

----------

## cloc3

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> mi capita abbastanza (troppo) spesso di arrivare a usare lo swap, soprattutto dopo un emerge...

 

ok. ma questo non vuol dire molto.

2GB sono comunque parecchi. probabilmente tocchi dei picchi di consumo per brevi periodi che restano memorizzati.

in ogni caso il kernel, per politica deliberata, tende ad occupare tutta la memoria disponibile, anche se poi non la utilizza realmente.

puoi togliere del tutto la swap (anche al volo :`man swapoff`) e vedere se al vita ti peggiora di molto.

è anche possibile montare al volo la tmp in ram in qualunque momento per fare delle prove.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> puoi togliere del tutto la swap (anche al volo :`man swapoff`) e vedere se al vita ti peggiora di molto.
> 
> è anche possibile montare al volo la tmp in ram in qualunque momento per fare delle prove.

 

aka: usare bashrcng + bashrcng-shmfs dal gechi-overlay potrebbe essere un'idea

----------

## ckx3009

provo a vedere cosa cambia montando la /tmp in ram, magari velocizza notevolmente alcune operazioni...tanto non mi metto a giocare mentre faccio un emerge

----------

## sorchino

Mi accodo qui per una richiesta su un problema di file system.

Ho la / da 5 gb circa, formattata in ext3 con blocchi da 1Kb (e altre opzioni come dir_index e altre che non ricordo, ma sono quelle che consiglia Cazzantonio e con cui mi sono sempre trovato bene :> ).

Il problema e` che in fase di creazione del fs non ho pensato agli inode che ora risultano tutti occupati nonostante piu` di meta` del disco sia ancora vuota.

Ho fatto una breve ricerca tra google, forum e man tune2fs per cercare un modo di aumentare gli inode senza ricreare il file system ma non son riuscito a trovare nulla...

Qualche idea?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Ho fatto una breve ricerca tra google, forum e man tune2fs per cercare un modo di aumentare gli inode senza ricreare il file system ma non son riuscito a trovare nulla... Qualche idea?

 

colpa di chi ti ha consigliato blocchi da 1024 per la / senza dirti di adeguare il resto delle opzioni di formattazione per il FS (man mkfs.ext3):

 *Quote:*   

>        -i bytes-per-inode
> 
>               Specify the bytes/inode ratio.  mke2fs creates an inode for every bytes-per-inode bytes of space on the  disk.   The  larger  the  bytes-per-inode
> 
>               ratio,  the  fewer  inodes  will  be created.  This value generally shouldn’t be smaller than the blocksize of the filesystem, since then too many
> ...

 

ext3 crea un numero fisso di inode in base alle opzioni di formattazione, non c'è alcun modo di modificare runtime tale valore; inoltre ext3, diversamente da altri FS più evoluti, alloca 1 inode per ogni file creato e se questo file cresce successivamente, altri inode vengono aggiunti al file per renderlo più capiente. ciò determina il rapido deterioramento del FS quando si usano blocchi da 1024 perchè si ha un numero notevolmente ridotto di inodes allocabili per singolo file. Per sopperire a queste situazioni esistono configurazioni di formattazione del FS ottimali e prestabilite (man mkfs.ext3), mi riferisco a largefile e largefile4:

 *Quote:*   

> -T fs-type
> 
>               Specify  how  the filesystem is going to be used, so that mke2fs can choose optimal filesystem parameters for that use.  The filesystem types that
> 
>               are can be supported are defined in the configuration file /etc/mke2fs.conf(5).  The default  configuration  file  contains  definitions  for  the
> ...

 

i casi sono due, o passi ad un FS che alloca dinamicamente e runtime il numero di inodes (come XFS, JFS, ZFS e credo anche ext4 ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%), oppure riformatti la tua partizione in modo corretto in base alle tue esigenze.

nota a margine: se chi ti ha consigliato l'uso dei blocchi da 1024 aveva come intenzioni quello di velocizzare le performance del FS in generale e/o di velocizzare le operazioni di syncing di portage, allora ha toppato 2 volte: più è piccolo un blocco del FS, maggiore è il tempo di lettura/scrittura di un file; l'uso di blocchi piccoli ha senso *solo e soltanto* se la stragrande maggioranza dei file contenuti nel filesystem è più piccolo o uguale alla dimensione del blocco, allora in tal caso i blocchi piccoli ti permettono di non sprecare spazio e sfruttare al meglio la capacità della partizione, per tutto il resto è buona norma utilizzare blocchi più grandi (non è un caso che di default, tutti i FS seri hanno block size di 4096). Se si vuole ottimizzare le performance del FS che ospita l'OS e allo stesso tempo velocizzare le operazioni di portage, allora la / deve stare su un FS con blocchi da 4096 (un moderno OS ha file di dimensioni piccole, generalmente, non inferiore a 2048 byte) e portage in una partizione separata con blocchi da 512/1024 di size, solo così si ottengono *reali e tangibili* benefici in fatto di velocità, tutto il resto sono solo speculazioni senza senso.

----------

## Kernel78

@!equilibrium

è veramente un piacere leggere i tuoi post tecnici, soprattutto quando sfatano leggende metropolitane ... dovresti lavorare come [url=it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbusters]Mythbuster[/url]  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @!equilibrium
> 
> è veramente un piacere leggere i tuoi post tecnici, soprattutto quando sfatano leggende metropolitane ... dovresti lavorare come [url=it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbusters]Mythbuster[/url] 

 

più che altro ci vorrebbe una pallottola d'argento in grado di uccidere definitivamente le leggende metropolitane visto che *a volte ritornano*   :Laughing: 

[OT]mi piace un sacco MythBuster, il tizio senza baffi è il mio preferito, idiota e spericolato allo stesso tempo, è troppo divertente!   :Laughing:   [/OT]

----------

## sorchino

Ok, ti ringrazio !equilibrium per la spiegazione.

I 1024 per la / erano solo per risparmiare un po' di spazio con il tree di portage, delle performance non mi interessa granche` dato l'uso.

Per gli inode colpa mia che non mi sono informato questa cosa, vorra` dire che andro` di stage4 piu` riformattazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Per gli inode colpa mia che non mi sono informato questa cosa, vorra` dire che andro` di stage4 piu` riformattazione.

 

Posso suggerirti, visto che propendi per la formattazione di informarti anche su altri fs ? xfs scala senza problemi, "alloca dinamicamente e runtime il numero di inodes" e c'è un'ottima guida di !equilibrium per ottimizzarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posso suggerirti, visto che propendi per la formattazione di informarti anche su altri fs ? xfs scala senza problemi, "alloca dinamicamente e runtime il numero di inodes" e c'è un'ottima guida di !equilibrium per ottimizzarlo 

 

Ti ringrazio del consiglio, ho gia` letto vari post qua sul forum e in molti si trovano benissimo con xfs. Per quanto mi riguarda pero` tra mancanza di tempo per fare prove e esperienze passate (almeno 2-3 anni fa) non credo che riprovero` XFS. Il motivo e` semplice, non ho esigenze particolari e le due esperienze che ho avuto con XFS sono state estremamente negative, anche se non nego che possa essersi stabilizzato molto.

Banalmente anni fa al primo hard reboot mi si era rovinata la partizione xfs e la cosa e` ricapitata subito dopo (la seconda volta era una prova voluta pero`). Ad un amico nello stesso periodo stessa cosa e non era riuscito a recuperare i dati...

Di sicuro in un altro periodo riprovero` XFS, magari quando non avro` un esame al giorno, il caldo e altre cose a cui pensare  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *sorchino wrote:*   

> Di sicuro in un altro periodo riprovero` XFS, magari quando non avro` un esame al giorno, il caldo e altre cose a cui pensare 

 

Magari alla prossima formattazione dovuta ai limiti del fs che hai scelto  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

se non ricordo male, ho sentito parlare non tanto bene di xfs qua sul forum... nel senso che se salta la corrente, si blocca tutto...

A me è capitato più di una volta con ext3, e non ho mai avuto il minimo problema....

----------

## crisandbea

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male, ho sentito parlare non tanto bene di xfs qua sul forum... nel senso che se salta la corrente, si blocca tutto...
> 
> A me è capitato più di una volta con ext3, e non ho mai avuto il minimo problema....

 

io potrei dirti l'esatto opposto su xfs, ovvero mi è capitato davvero di tutto(salta la corrente mentre stai lavorando, spegnimenti forzati, stacco l'alimentatore per sbaglio), è mai perso o danneggiato un minimo dato con xfs. alla fine ognuno sceglie il filesystem che preferisce, e per quel che riguarda

xfs direi a mio giudizio ottimo.  ovviamente si può essere sfigati, ma quello è a prescindere dal filesystem, poi certo uno la sfiga se la può cercare.....

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male, ho sentito parlare non tanto bene di xfs qua sul forum... nel senso che se salta la corrente, si blocca tutto...
> 
> A me è capitato più di una volta con ext3, e non ho mai avuto il minimo problema....

 

Io continuo la mia crociata contro le leggende metropolitane. Più che i post di esperienze personali che non hanno pressoché alcuna rilevanza statistica bisognerebbe dar peso ai post tecnici, tipo quelli di !equilibrium in cui spiega per bene il funzionamento delle cose e motiva i punti di forza o le debolezze.

Tutto il resto può essere questione di fortuna o di sfiga ma solo la conoscenza tecnica può dirci se ciò che riteniamo fortuna o sfiga è normale o è una casualità estrema ...

Valutare la bontà o meno di qualcosa basandosi su qualche post è una delle cose più insensate che si possano fare, al massimo si può trarre una direzione da seguire per iniziare a documentarsi ma non per avere una soluzione pronta ...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Valutare la bontà o meno di qualcosa basandosi su qualche post è una delle cose più insensate che si possano fare, al massimo si può trarre una direzione da seguire per iniziare a documentarsi ma non per avere una soluzione pronta ...

 

beh, ma se sento alcune persone lamentarsi di un certo prodotto per un tal motivo... un dubbio rimane...

Può essere avanzato, può cambiare il numero di inode in runtime, avere un sacco di utility... sicuramente punti positivi, ma che servono a ben poco in caso di perdita dati importanti.  :Smile: 

(e la so già la storia dei backup, ma non è una buona scusante. Quelli sono d'obbligo, ma un buon prodotto, in special modo se si sta parlando di un filesystem, deve garantire un certo livello di affidabilità.)

Ora, non voglio parlare male di xfs, non lo conosco... mi informerò sicuramente, ma non puoi negare che ext3 (pur avendo i suoi limiti) sia assai affidabile. Ripeto, non ho MAI avuto problemi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ora, non voglio parlare male di xfs, non lo conosco... mi informerò sicuramente, ma non puoi negare che ext3 (pur avendo i suoi limiti) sia assai affidabile. Ripeto, non ho MAI avuto problemi.

 

e io non ho MAI avuto problemi con xfs e allora ?

d'altro canto ci sono persone che hanno avuto problemi con xfs e altre li hanno avuti con ext3 ... che si fa ? passiamo tutti a tmpfs ?

Anche basarsi su indicazioni statistiche risulta difficile, cercando su google ext3 crash e paragonando il numero di risultati con xfs crash ottieni 819.000 risultati contro 601.000 quindi sembrerebbe che si parli di più di crash di ext3 ma vai a sapere se questo si verifica perchè ext3 è più diffuso o perchè la gente che lo usa ha meno competenze di quelli che usano xfs e quindi hanno più problemi o magari altri motivi ancora ...

L'unico metodo serio è documentarsi su come funziona uno e come funziona l'altro e valutare gli effetti pro e contro, mi rendo conto che per la massa di utenti praticamente qualsiasi fs definito stabile vada bene e che quindi praticamente nessuno prende in considerazione fattori concreti ...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Ora, non voglio parlare male di xfs, non lo conosco... mi informerò sicuramente, ma non puoi negare che ext3 (pur avendo i suoi limiti) sia assai affidabile. Ripeto, non ho MAI avuto problemi. 
> 
> e io non ho MAI avuto problemi con xfs e allora ?
> 
> d'altro canto ci sono persone che hanno avuto problemi con xfs e altre li hanno avuti con ext3 ... che si fa ? passiamo tutti a tmpfs ?
> ...

 

beh, certo. qua concordo con te.

Però, quello che volevo dire, è che sulla documentazione, non c'è scritto quanto un fs è affidabile. Ci sono i vari dati, il suo funzionamento, e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma per sapere se è stabile, come fai?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Però, quello che volevo dire, è che sulla documentazione, non c'è scritto quanto un fs è affidabile. Ci sono i vari dati, il suo funzionamento, e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma per sapere se è stabile, come fai?

 

leggi come è previsto che reagisca in caso di problemi esterni (mancanza di corrente, spegnimento improvviso, ecc) e valuti se le precauzioni che prende per assicurare al massimo l'integrità dei tuoi dati è sufficiente.

Faccio un esempio del cavolo (sono appena sveglio e aspetto che il the si raffreddi per fare colazione): mettiamo di avere du fs:

- uno studiato per darti la sicurezza che mal che vada perdi solo le ultime modifiche ma sei sicuro di avere l'ultima situazione coerente

- il secondo che cerca di far di tutto per non farti perdere le modifiche

Dinnanzi a queste due possibilità tu scegli pro e contro ... io sceglierei il primo tanto nell'eventualità che parta la corrente prima che i dati siano stati effettivamente scritti non c'è fs che tenga e rischio di giocarmi l'integrità del fs stesso mentre con il primo posso incavolarmi per le modifiche perse ma ho la garanzia di avere tutto quanto funzionante ...

Spero che si capisca il concetto che volevo esprimere al di la del sonno che provo  :Laughing: 

----------

## lordalbert

si si, capito  :Smile:  tnx

----------

## lucapost

Intanto che finisco il backup dello stage4, che ne dite se sistemo i miei 60G disponibili così:

```
/boot/   50M, ext3

/          20G, reiserfs

/doc     tutto il resto, ext3   
```

la /doc la monto noexec e ci metto i documenti importanti (musica, film, ecc) e /usr/portage/distfiles.

dimenticavo, la /doc è ext3 così è condivisibile con quell'altro sistema...

vediamo se arriva qualche risposta prima che sia troppo tardi....

----------

## djinnZ

/boot a meno che non hai la root su lvm o raid o non so che è superflua, valuta meglio l'ordine o se è il caso di fare partizone separata per le temporanee, come fs per condividere guarda anche ad hfs+ o ntfs (non è troppo malvagio il supporto se il pc ha un solo utente).

----------

## lucapost

se metto insieme /tmp e /var/tmp, le separo, e le monto direttamente in ram?

/edit

forse è melgio, metto /tmp  e /var/tmp, però devo ricordarmi di smontarle quanto compilo qualcosa di grosso...

----------

## lucapost

```
#> df -TH

Filesystem    Type     Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs      rootfs      21G   4.5G    16G  23% /

/dev/root reiserfs      21G   4.5G    16G  23% /

udev         tmpfs      11M   181k    11M   2% /dev

shm          tmpfs     1.1G      0   1.1G   0% /dev/shm

rc-svcdir    tmpfs     1.1M    41k   1.1M   4% /lib64/rc/init.d

none         tmpfs     1.1G      0   1.1G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hdc4     ext3      55G    19G    33G  37% /mnt/data

none         tmpfs     1.1G    21k   1.1G   1% /var/tmp

none         tmpfs     1.1G   4.1k   1.1G   1% /tmp

/dev/hdc2     ext2      56M   9.6M    44M  18% /boot
```

alla fine ho risolto così, vediamo se questo reiserfs mi soddisfa, altriementi...stò già facendo un pensierino a tutto ext4 o btrfs, però aspetto il 2.6.27 stabile.

Qualcuno ha già fatto esperienza con questi due nuovi filesystem?

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che reiserfs lo apprezzo (tutti i miei computer sono reiserfs 3.6 per temporannee e xfs) il suo grande limite è la frammentazione, col tempo le prestazioni degradano soprattutto se le aree temporanee ed il portage sono insieme alla root (pare un controsenso ma ogni tanto tmp e var le riformatto, quindi mi torna assai comodo).

In genere quando da i numeri (e tutti i filesystem prima o poi lo fanno) ha una bizzarra tendenza a perdersi i pezzi per strada (una volta mi è sparita una intera directory con le dichiarazioni in pdf) ma va detto che non mi si è mai bloccato completamente (xfs si, diverse volte, e poi ci mette sempre una vita a cancelòlare i file).

ext3 è quello che più mi ha deluso e non è che dal 4 mi attendo più di tanto, quindi non lo ho neppure provato e continuo a sperare in zfs.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Premesso che reiserfs lo apprezzo (tutti i miei computer sono reiserfs 3.6 per temporannee e xfs) il suo grande limite è la frammentazione, col tempo le prestazioni degradano soprattutto se le aree temporanee ed il portage sono insieme alla root (pare un controsenso ma ogni tanto tmp e var le riformatto, quindi mi torna assai comodo).
> 
> In genere quando da i numeri (e tutti i filesystem prima o poi lo fanno) ha una bizzarra tendenza a perdersi i pezzi per strada (una volta mi è sparita una intera directory con le dichiarazioni in pdf) ma va detto che non mi si è mai bloccato completamente (xfs si, diverse volte, e poi ci mette sempre una vita a cancelòlare i file).
> 
> ext3 è quello che più mi ha deluso e non è che dal 4 mi attendo più di tanto, quindi non lo ho neppure provato e continuo a sperare in zfs.

 

come mai ti ha deluso ext3?

----------

## djinnZ

le prestazioni sono scarse, il check periodico mi ha rotto le scatole (quando hai molte partizioni a queste cose ci badi) e si è mostrato assai più vulnerabile dell'xfs del disco di prova (che peraltro, ripeto, usava impostazioni eccessive).

Addendum: ho notato una strana tendenza alla corruzione dei file nelle partizioni che avevo usato con il vecchio kernel selinux (ora oltre ad aver disabilitato quella cippa di modulo di sicurezza ho anche disabilitato la gestione delle security label nei vari filesystem).

Se qualcuno avesse qualche informazione in proposito lo invito a condividerla.

----------

## lucapost

e tra qualche settimana ext4!

http://www.ossblog.it/post/4485/ext4-sara-ufficialmente-disponibile-in-linux-2628

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> e tra qualche settimana ext4!
> 
> http://www.ossblog.it/post/4485/ext4-sara-ufficialmente-disponibile-in-linux-2628

 

Ci sono novità  :Smile: 

http://www.ossblog.it/post/4723/ext4-a-rischio-di-perdita-dati

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   ... ...

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

visto che il thread è stato riesumato domando: tra ext2 e ntfs quale scegliere per uno storage a lungo termine (> 5 anni)?

Ripeto, storage backup, ci piazzo sopra i file e me li scordo, forse, molto forse, tra tre o quattro anni potrebbero servirmi.

Idem però per multimedia (vorrei ripparci sopra i miei cd e dvd così non devo fare la fatica di prenderli).

Dato che sono su circa 800 GB sono assai indeciso sul da farsi.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per uno storage a lungo termine (> 5 anni)?
> 
> 

 

se ci tieni veramente, ai dati, la cosa migliore è usare il cervello.

almeno una delle tua opzioni, di conseguenza, è out   :Rolling Eyes:  .

io userei xfs. ottimizzi il filesystem in prestazioni per il tipo di file che intendi usare (dimensioni considerevoli), eviti inutile spreco di byte e ti garantisci un livello ridotto di frammentazione, che implica ordine ed effetti collaterali ridotti.

i rischi di perdita dati citati sopra sono legati a sistemi con frequenti accessi in riscrittura. dunque non ti riguardano affatto.

----------

## djinnZ

Standing ovation per il fine umorismo ed una prece per la povera lingua italiana (ma vai a ripetizioni d'ortografia da biscardi?)  :Razz: 

xfs è accessibile solo da linux in pratica (e non sono certo di continuare ad usarlo, causa imposizioni di legge), non va bene, vorrei mantenere la compatibilità con gli altri OS (M$, apple e la sfilza dei BSD), per questo avevo pensato a ext2/ntfs.

I file non sono tutti di dimensioni considerevoli, al peggio 2,5 GB per qualche video ma il grosso sono documenti office, pdf, .eml e musica.

Quel che mi chiedevo è se non rischio che ext2 non sia più supportato altrove e come mi conviene agire sulla formattazione per evitare di buttare via troppo spazio, senza rischiare di trovarmi senza inode.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I file non sono tutti di dimensioni considerevoli

 

pensavo che parlasi di uno spazio privato dove collocare musica e film.

non cdrom con dati di lavoro.

fossi in te, condannerei M$ all'emulazione perpetua in virtualbox e scambierei i dati via samba.

----------

## djinnZ

Non cdrom con dati di lavoro, documenti office tipo lettere di licenziamento, contratti di assunzione, ricorsi, dichiarazioni ormai prescritte ed altra porcheria che probabilmente non mi serviranno più a nulla ma non si sa mai, questo è il grosso.

Dato un hd da 1TB ho fatto tre partizioni, una ntfs ed una linux (al momento ext3 ma non mi pongo particolari limiti e problemi) di 80 GB ed una di ~ 800 GB dove sbattere tutta la roba che non  mi serve o che mi serve raramente (tipo i rip dei dvd di cartoni animati che uso per tener buono il nipotino, invece di stare ad ammattire con una pila di cd che alla fine finiscono tutti confusi e graffiati).

Ovviamente non voglio essere costretto a passare per linux per forza (ovvero ho necessità di tener conto del supporto per i circa quattro os più diffusi, con sola prevalenza linux/windows).

xfs ha due difetti: è delicato (non ha superblock di ripristino come ext2, tanto per dirne una quindi in caso di formattazione accidentale... addio per sempre) e va solo sotto linux, ottimo per lavorare (lo uso con piacere) ma per uno storage a lungo termine, con la specifica esigenza di condivisione... non mi pare il caso. Speranze che abbia supporto su apple ed M$ meno di zero, per bsd... Scartato.

reiserfs nelle condizioni che mi prefiggo non ha troppi problemi di frammentazione ma è sempre supportato solo su linux e quindi non va, oltre al fatto che non è detto che sia mantenuto visti gli accidenti del suo creatore. reiserfsd è un icubo ed il suo sviluppo è fermo da quattro anni etc. In generale mi resta solo una partizione (di appena 500GB) da migrare e lo abbandono definitivamente (o meglio lo relego alle sole temporanee, finchè funziona). Scartato.

btrfs e zfs sono sperimentali e non penso che saranno mai supportati in ambito M$, quindi vanno accantonati, almeno per il momento.

Hfs+ ha un ottimo supporto tranne che sotto windozz, anche per la presenza di un pseudo software proprietario che frena lo sviluppo, in particolare della versione fuse eventuale (lo stesso motivo che frena zfs in realtà). Alla fine lo scarto, anche se su linux funziona una meraviglia.

ntfs ha ormai un eccellente supporto via fuse/ntfs3g e mac e M$ lo leggono nativamente.

ext2 idem con l'unica differenza che solo su windozz arranca un poco (molto poco) ed ha il problema dei permessi (di cui non mi frega nulla in questo caso) con il diffuso ext2ifs che pare essere l'unica soluzione funzionale.

date le caratteristiche intrinseche e le prestazioni di entrambi già scegliere è un dilemma amletico.

Propenderei più verso ext2 (visti gli squallidi risultati della compressione di ntfs) ma mi domando come arrivare a determinare le impostazioni più efficaci per un guazzabuglio di file come quello che dovrei andarci a mettere sopra.

Se riduco la dimensione di blocco ad 1 k devo aumentare gli inode e non ho trovato una cavolo di formula di calcolo per determinare l'impostazione ottimale.

Su google ormai trovo solo idiozie da fanboy e trucchetti scontati...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lucapost

In molti si saranno già accorti che le  genttoo-sources-2.6.28-r5 sono stabili per amd64, il che vuol dire ext4 stabile.

Il mio hardisk ha un'unica partizione, penso non passrò a tale filesystem finchè grub, perlomeno testing, non supporterà il boot da ext4.

Chissà quanto dovrò aspettare...?!

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chissà quanto dovrò aspettare...?!

 

questo è software del 2007.

sei proprio sicuro che grub non supporti ancora ext4?

comunque, prova una prova con virtualbox e sappi dire.

per il tuo pc, cercati una chiavetta usb da 20M di seconda mano.

----------

## lucapost

si certo, ne ero a conoscenza, ma posso aspettare ancora un pò per poi fare le cose più pulite...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> si certo, ne ero a conoscenza, ma posso aspettare ancora un pò per poi fare le cose più pulite...

 

secondo me fai prima a ritagliarti una partizione di boot da 100 mb da formattare in ext2  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Soluzione molto probabile quella da te consigliata.

Comunque, aspetterò di ottenere qualche notizia più approfondita sia riguardo a ext4 che a btrfs.

----------

## lucapost

http://www.brilug.it/web/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Itemid=19

aspettanto grub...

----------

## falko

Io avevo usato qualche mese fa ext4 su un HD portatile come backup del PC, dopo qualche giorno si è piantato di brutto dando una sfilza infinita di errori.

Adesso sicuramente sarà migliorato ma considerarlo già un sostituto di ext3   :Shocked:  mi sembra un po' prematuro!

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Comunque, aspetterò di ottenere qualche notizia più approfondita sia riguardo a ext4 che a btrfs.

 

Se non lo avevi già letto, forse questo ti può interessare:

File System Evangelist and Thought Leader: An Interview with Valerie Aurora

Passaggi dell'intervista che mi sono sembrati interessanti:

 *Quote:*   

> I started a consulting business and did more chunkfs and ext2/3/4 work (parallelizing fsck), and now work for Red Hat.
> 
> [...]
> 
> On my own systems, I always run ext3 with noatime or relative atime if it’s available. I also disable the paranoia file system checks, with “tune2fs -i 0″ and “tune2fs -c 0″.
> ...

 

Alla domanda:

 *Quote:*   

> From your vantage point what do you see for the future of file systems for Linux beyond perhaps btrfs and ext4?

 

Risponde:

 *Quote:*   

>  [...] With regard to local file systems, I think btrfs is flexible enough to handle any projected hardware changes for the next decade, both in performance and capacity - in other words, SSDs and truly enormous quantities of storage. [...] 

 

----------

## lucapost

 *Quote:*   

> I started a consulting business and did more chunkfs and ext2/3/4 work (parallelizing fsck), and now work for Red Hat.
> 
> [...]
> 
> On my own systems, I always run ext3 with noatime or relative atime if it’s available. I also disable the paranoia file system checks, with “tune2fs -i 0″ and “tune2fs -c 0″.
> ...

 

a cosa vado incontro se disabilito il check per ext3?

----------

## Apetrini

A nulla, il check paranoico è la forzatura di check della partizione ogni tot. Di default dovrebbe essere ogni 180 giorni o 30 mount, all'evento dei due che si verifica prima.

Se disabiliti, non lo fa. Puoi sempre farlo a mano. Non credo che toglierlo ti dia banefici reali, daltro canto però non fare mai il check del filesystem e aspettare che sia il kernel a segnalare il malfunzionamento non è una gran pratica per la salvaguarda dei propri dati.

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

>  ...il check paranoico è la forzatura di check della partizione ogni tot. Di default dovrebbe essere ogni 180 giorni o 30 mount, all'evento dei due che si verifica prima.

 

Ammesso che ci sia ancora qualcuno che usa reiserfs o qualcuno a cui possa interessare la notizia, dalla versione 3.6.21 del pacchetto reiserfsprogs è possibile impostare le opzioni di check forzoso in base al numero di mount eseguiti o in base ai giorni trascorsi dall'ultimo controllo.

In maniera del tutto simile a ext3.

La versione 3.6.21 è marcata "stabile" dal maintainer dal gennaio 2009 ma in portage è ancora "unstable".

edit: spazzolato

----------

## bandreabis

Per fare un riassunto aggiornato.

Quali sono i filesystem papabili per linux e per "linux/M$OS?

Nella doc gentoo non mi pare di aver trovato nulla di aggiornato.

PS. in ogni caso sto usando con profitto (aka nessun errore) ext2 per /boot, ext3 per /, reiserfs per /usr, /var, e /home, e xfs per la partizione /documenti.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> PS. in ogni caso sto usando con profitto (aka nessun errore)

 

...se non è rotto: non aggiustarlo  ;-)

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  ext2 per /boot, ext3 per /, reiserfs per /usr, /var, e /home, e xfs per la partizione /documenti.

 

Mi sembra tu stia già usando i filesystem più diffusi e "maturi", dipende anche da che cosa cerchi.

Personalmente ho ri-cominciato a preoccuparmi del blocksize di una partizione dopo i post di Flameeyes su portage.

Ma penso che non ne uscirò vivo  :-D

----------

## bandreabis

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   PS. in ogni caso sto usando con profitto (aka nessun errore) 
> 
> ...se non è rotto: non aggiustarlo  
> 
>  *bandreabis wrote:*    ext2 per /boot, ext3 per /, reiserfs per /usr, /var, e /home, e xfs per la partizione /documenti. 
> ...

 

Di aggiornarmi.   :Wink: 

E anche di usare un blocksize più piccolo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Personalmente ho ri-cominciato a preoccuparmi del blocksize di una partizione dopo i post di Flameeyes su portage. Ma penso che non ne uscirò vivo  

 

OT: sto testando/sviluppando un sistema per avere portage in pochi MB anche su filesystem con block da 4KiB, se funziona, Diego ed io lo proporremo per l'integrazione ufficiale in Gentoo   :Wink:   stay tuned

----------

## bandreabis

A proposito di blocksize, sia con reiserfs sia con ext3 non posso usare blocchi più piccoli di 4kiB.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E anche di usare un blocksize più piccolo.

 

Personalmente ho creato una partizione aggiuntiva solo per portage con blocksize di 1024, ma le partizioni tipo /, /home e /dati hanno blocksize di 4096 (pure lo swap, adesso che ci penso).

Da qualche parte nel blog, Flameeyes si chiedeva anche se avesse ancora senso continuare ad usare blocksize da 4096 come default visto che i file dei "dati" ormai sono piuttosto grossi (purtroppo non trovo il post da citare, ma il senso era circa quello).

Per creare filesystem con blocksize di 1024 dovrebbe bastarti mke2fs -b 1024 e mkreiserfs -b 1024, ovviamente controlla le pagine man.

----------

## bandreabis

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E anche di usare un blocksize più piccolo. 
> 
> Personalmente ho creato una partizione aggiuntiva solo per portage con blocksize di 1024, ma le partizioni tipo /, /home e /dati hanno blocksize di 4096 (pure lo swap, adesso che ci penso).
> 
> Da qualche parte nel blog, Flameeyes si chiedeva anche se avesse ancora senso continuare ad usare blocksize da 4096 come default visto che i file dei "dati" ormai sono piuttosto grossi (purtroppo non trovo il post da citare, ma il senso era circa quello).
> ...

 

Sì, ho letto il blog di Flameeyes (a cui voglio fare grandi complimenti per forma e contenuti - e inglese).

Ed ora che ci penso, non ho mai provato a creare blocksize di 1024, ma di 512b.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ed ora che ci penso, non ho mai provato a creare blocksize di 1024, ma di 512b.

 

Allora devi usare xfs.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> OT: sto testando/sviluppando un sistema per avere portage in pochi MB anche su filesystem con block da 4KiB, se funziona, Diego ed io lo proporremo per l'integrazione ufficiale in Gentoo :wink: stay tuned

 

Se vi riesce, togliete un "difetto" a gentoo, speriamo in bene :-)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se vi riesce, togliete un "difetto" a gentoo, speriamo in bene 

 

```
Filesystem        blocchi di   1K   Usati Disponib. Uso% Montato su

rootfs                76143032  74771748   1371284  99% /

/dev/root             76143032  74771748   1371284  99% /

rc-svcdir                 1024       104       920  11% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       148     10092   2% /dev

shm                    1032244         0   1032244   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdc3              2920016     69175   2850842   3% /var/svn

/dev/sdc4             34745419  31869433   2875986  92% /share

/dev/loop0               45696     45696         0 100% /usr/portage <-- ultimo snapshot di portage del 20.11.2009

shm                    1032244    298252    733992  29% /tmp
```

per chi non fosse pratico con le conversioni in bit, portage mi sta in 45MB su filesystem con block da 4KiB, mentre scompattando lo snapshot sul filesystem nel modo classico mi consuma:

```
# du -hs /usr/portage

519 M /usr/portage
```

----------

## riverdragon

Caspio, la differenza è un ordine di grandezza!   :Surprised: 

----------

## xdarma

Aggiornamento sulla saga dei filesystem:

[Phoronix] Google To Switch To EXT4, Hires Ted To Code

Le cose che mi hanno colpito:

- google passa da ext2 a ext4 (senza passare da ext3);

- le prestazioni tra xfs e ext4 si equivalgono (secondo l'uso di google) ma lo "sbattimento" per la migrazione è molto minore nel caso di ext4.

Decisamente un punto a favore di ext4. Che NON uso  ;-)

----------

## ago

mah..posso dire che è quasi un anno che uso ext4 senza problemi...Quasi certamente se si vuole cambiare fs la cosa migliore è formattare e fare tutto da zero...sono d'accordo con xdarma..un punto a favore di ext4 anche se in produzione mi fiderei, per ora, di ext3   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Quasi certamente se si vuole cambiare fs la cosa migliore è formattare e fare tutto da zero

 

IMO, partendo da "zero", tra xfs e ext4 sceglierei xfs: parità di prestazioni ma molto più "testato".

----------

## bandreabis

ci sono novità??

Tra poco reistallerò Gentoo su un HD più capiente.

----------

## ago

Non sono venuti fuori problemi rilevanti per ext4..io da quando ce l'ho (2anni quasi) non ho mai avuto nessun problema....

----------

## riverdragon

Alla fine è tutto molto aleatorio. Ultimamente ho pensato di provare qualche nuovo filesystem (tre filesystem su 4 sono xfs) per vedere se e come cambia la risposta del sistema, ma tra le varie risorse presenti su internet le più affidabili sembrano essere quelle di phoronix - sono le uniche che non sembrano venire da "mio cugggino mi ha detto che..." - che però vanno presi con le pinze come la maggior benchmark automatizzati.

Alcune cose che ho scoperto:

- ext4 forse dà un vantaggio su xfs se usato sulla /; altri lo indicano come migliore sulla /home.

- nei kernel 2.6.35 e 2.6.36 sembra ci siano sensibili regressi sulle performance di ext4 e btrfs; tali test sono stati fatti fino alla 2.6.36-rc1 e non ci sono smentite/conferme più recenti; forse però riguardano solo gli ssd e non gli hdd, non si sa.

- ext4 è una soluzione a breve termine con diversi limiti, btrfs is the way to go, parola dello sviluppatore di ext4. Però al momento btrfs non è ancora realmente stabile e non esiste un software di recupero dei dati danneggiati (i casi in cui il filesystem non viene smontato correttamente per arresto del sistema o errori vari) - servono ancora alcuni mesi.

Quindi, magari farò una prova con ext4 sulla home giusto per curiosità, tanto mi ci vuole relativamente poco; btrfs è una bella speranza, ma è ancora troppo presto anche per un utilizzo desktop.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho cercato un poco di letteratura in più sulla configurazione e sulle prestazioni del raid (1 sto pensando di creare tre diversi raid sw sullo stesso disco ed uno di questi vorrei usarlo aggiungendo come terzo device una unità iscsi del portatile dual boot con windozz) ma a parte le solite guide e qulche commento (negativo) all'idea non c'è molto.

Suggerimenti?

Addendum per un certo moderatore ed un certo ex moderatore: finalmente vi togliete la soddisfazione di potermi rinfacciare il volermi convertire al raid dopo tanta diffidenza, quindi attendo le vostre dotte osservazioni.  :Laughing: 

----------

